# Dior Prices Worldwide - CHAT



## sarah_alderazi

Please ask and chat about Dior prices in this thread.

Please check the link below to see if the price has already been posted.

If you have information to share, please post here: http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/dior-prices-worldwide-information-only-744040.html#post21579364


----------



## beatese

June 2011

LD medium AUD 3,400
New Lock small AUD 2,250


----------



## DT93

australia

granville small tote : 2800
medium lady dior (classic one)- 3300


----------



## Frozen_Rivers

France Lady Dior medium 2100eu


----------



## Lovemybags01

AUSTRALIA
1.Lady Dior Lambskin Medium $3400
2.Soft Dior Shopping Tote $2800
3.Panarea Tote Medium $1250
4.Panarea Messenger $1300
5.Charming Lock Messenger $1400
6.Lady Dior Large Wallet $820


----------



## Binkysmom

July 2011

Canada

burgundy patent 6 key holder $260 CAD


----------



## isomza

Can i ask question here?

I am new for Dior, Does anyone know the price of : 

- Lady Dior "10 Lambskin,Patent Leather,Silver Hardware-Howmuch for EUR and GBP 
- Lady Dior "12 Lambskin,Patent Leather,Silver Hardware-Howmuch for EUR  and GBP

where is the best palce to by Dior UK or France or Italy?


----------



## Lovemybags01

Australia
Dior Granville Large-$3200


----------



## mm88

Singapore:

Large LD = SGD5,000
Medium LD = SGD4,200

All inclusive of 7% goods and service tax


----------



## meerkat

mm88 said:


> Singapore:
> 
> Large LD = SGD5,000
> Medium LD = SGD4,200
> 
> All inclusive of 7% goods and service tax




Just to clarify,

I was at Dior @ mbs last wed and saw the medium brown patent ld at $4400. I am new to Dior so will like to whether the prices vary for the LDs?

Tks


----------



## CC Interlock

Granville small in HK = HK$22,000 
Granville small in Singapore = S$3,700

Anyone know the price in Italy or paris?


----------



## mm88

mm88 said:


> Singapore:
> 
> Large LD = SGD5,000
> Medium LD = SGD4,200
> 
> All inclusive of 7% goods and service tax


 


meerkat said:


> Just to clarify,
> 
> I was at Dior @ mbs last wed and saw the medium brown patent ld at $4400. I am new to Dior so will like to whether the prices vary for the LDs?
> 
> Tks


 
Apologies, the Medium LD is SGD4,400 while the Large is SGD5,000 (both inclusive of 7% GST)


----------



## fny89

may i know the price for lady dior in evening (small) and medium size in europe? and please quote the price is before or after vat return..

thank you so much


----------



## bridalpd

New Lock small AUD 2,250
Dior Granville Large  3,200


----------



## krisvan8

Mini Lady Dior without zip cost SGD$3,000


----------



## FW1030

Medium Lady Dior CAD$3200, 
Large Lady Dior CAD&3700.


----------



## meerkat

Anyone knows how much are the LDs in HK? Tks


----------



## eminere

meerkat said:


> Anyone knows how much are the LDs in HK? Tks


Medium: 27,000hkd
Large: 30,000hkd


----------



## meerkat

eminere;19564064 said:
			
		

> Medium: 27,000hkd
> Large: 30,000hkd



Thanks!


----------



## GrRoxy

Paris 2011 in August

Lady Dior large in patent leather- 2400 &#8364;


----------



## saranga

could someone tell me how much the lady dior xlarge shopper bag goes for? in USD? thank you


----------



## hja

Can anyone please tell me how much is the lady dior in pounds? Thanks!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*dior granville medium  is now 2000 euro in ITALY/FRANCE*


----------



## Adiva

Lady Dior Medium
Singapore (14/8/11)
4,400 SGD
And if you are a tourist, you can get 7% tax refund. The net price is 4,159SGD


----------



## krisvan8

Singapore 

Miss Dior lambskin short chain s$4,500
Long chain s$4,900.


----------



## pamelala06

Lovemybags01 said:


> AUSTRALIA
> 1.Lady Dior Lambskin Medium $3400
> 2.Soft Dior Shopping Tote $2800
> 3.Panarea Tote Medium $1250
> 4.Panarea Messenger $1300
> 5.Charming Lock Messenger $1400
> 6.Lady Dior Large Wallet $820


 
Hi,

I'm a newbie to Dior and I'm really interested in purchasing a Lady Dior. Where else can you buy Dior in Australia aside from the mini boutiques in David Jones? Are there any flagship boutiques here? Thank you!


----------



## eminere

pamelala06 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a newbie to Dior and I'm really interested in purchasing a Lady Dior. Where else can you buy Dior in Australia aside from the mini boutiques in David Jones? Are there any flagship boutiques here? Thank you!


There are no flagship boutiques in Australia yet.  All Dior boutiques in David Jones and DFS Galleria are concessionaires and are completely owned and operated by Dior.


----------



## Lovemybags01

pamelala06 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a newbie to Dior and I'm really interested in purchasing a Lady Dior. Where else can you buy Dior in Australia aside from the mini boutiques in David Jones? Are there any flagship boutiques here? Thank you!



Hi.....I usually buy from Dior at THE ROCKS
Their address is 155, George St, Sydney
Ph-0292519458
They are really happy to email u pics of the bags that u r interested in, if u are unable to go to their boutique.
Hope this helps



155 GEORGE ST SYDNEY *NSW 2000 AUSTRALIA
TELEPHONE: +61 2 *9251 9458


----------



## pamelala06

Lovemybags01 said:


> Hi.....I usually buy from Dior at THE ROCKS
> Their address is 155, George St, Sydney
> Ph-0292519458
> They are really happy to email u pics of the bags that u r interested in, if u are unable to go to their boutique.
> Hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> 155 GEORGE ST SYDNEY *NSW 2000 AUSTRALIA
> TELEPHONE: +61 2 *9251 9458


 
Is the selection quite big? I'm interested in a medium lady dior in lambskin. Is Dior Lambskin hard to maintain? and would you say its durable? Thanks so much for your help - much appreciated!


----------



## pamelala06

eminere;19825220 said:
			
		

> There are no flagship boutiques in Australia yet. All Dior boutiques in David Jones and DFS Galleria are concessionaires and are completely owned and operated by Dior.


 
Oh ok, thanks for that!


----------



## eminere

pamelala06 said:


> Is the selection quite big? I'm interested in a medium lady dior in lambskin. Is Dior Lambskin hard to maintain? and would you say its durable? Thanks so much for your help - much appreciated!


A selection of Lady Dior bags are available at either Sydney location.

For more information on the Lady Dior you should do a search; there are countless threads on the forum with helpful information.


----------



## Lovemybags01

pamelala06 said:


> Is the selection quite big? I'm interested in a medium lady dior in lambskin. Is Dior Lambskin hard to maintain? and would you say its durable? Thanks so much for your help - much appreciated!


The store as far as I know stocks all the current season bags. I purchased my Medium Lady Dior in Lambskin 2 months ago and I absolutely adore it. I have used it only a handful of times and am extremely careful coz it's Lambskin. 
All I can say is that if u want the Lambskin Dior as an everyday bag I wouldn't recommend it. 
The reason I bought the Lady Dior is because i wanted a bag that would be in style year after year. For everyday use I purchased a Panarea Tote and a Soft Dior Shopping tote in Patent. I hope this helps


----------



## DT93

does anyone know the current price of Miss Dior in AUD and Canada?? 

going on a trip to canada not sure where i should buy it from :S


----------



## FW1030

dt93 said:


> does anyone know the current price of miss dior in aud and canada??
> 
> Going on a trip to canada not sure where i should buy it from :s



$3200


----------



## Everlong

pamelala06 said:


> Is the selection quite big? I'm interested in a medium lady dior in lambskin. Is Dior Lambskin hard to maintain? and would you say its durable? Thanks so much for your help - much appreciated!



lambskin does scratch but it can be refurbished through the Dior boutique or a trusty local leather repair shop. stains can be removed. your other option is patent leather but while it does not scratch as easily certain stains are permanently embedded due to the nature of the coating.


----------



## DT93

FW1030 said:


> $3200



thank you, is this in AUD?

also the miss dior mira is carrying is it a large? with short strap?

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...ma-a-russian-it-girl-part-iii-642563-150.html


----------



## averagejoe

DT93 said:


> thank you, is this in AUD?
> 
> also the miss dior mira is carrying is it a large? with short strap?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...ma-a-russian-it-girl-part-iii-642563-150.html


 
Not sure if the price is in AUD, but she is carrying the large with the shorter strap.


----------



## eminere

That price is definitely not the AUD price.


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Malaysia

Miss Dior Lambskin short chain RM (Malaysian Ringgit) 10,XXX

Miss Dior Lambskin long chain RM 11,XXX


----------



## ruktam

Any Idea on the Miss Dior clutch in lambskin? and when it will be available..
many thanks!


----------



## eminere

ruktam said:


> Any Idea on the Miss Dior clutch in lambskin? and when it will be available..
> many thanks!


Doesn't come in plain lambskin for clutch.


----------



## FW1030

DT93 said:


> thank you, is this in AUD?
> 
> also the miss dior mira is carrying is it a large? with short strap?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...ma-a-russian-it-girl-part-iii-642563-150.html



Miss Dior CAD$3200
Miss Dior Large CAD$3700


----------



## DT93

FW1030 said:


> Miss Dior CAD$3200
> Miss Dior Large CAD$3700



thank you so much


----------



## diorme

Hi everyone, I'm looking into purchasing a zip around wallet and found the lovely red quilted zipped Lady Dior wallet on Dior.com with no pricing though. Does anybody know if it comes in any other colours and how much it is in either USD or CAD? Many thanks in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

I'm not sure what the CAD or USD prices are (probably between $700 - $900), but I've seen them in a variety of different colours including black, coral, sapphire, blue-grey, and purple. The ones that I've seen are in patent leather.


----------



## Chloe_c

Hi, anyone know the price of medium LD in Dubai? Thanks in advance!


----------



## injenue

Hi ... Could someone help with price in aud and hkd for the new lock wallet??? Thanks heaps!


----------



## namie

Hi. Can anyone advise on the cost of a large New Lock and small Granville in USD?


----------



## Lingie

Hi Dior lovers, I'm hoping to find out the price of Dior soft shopping tote bag price in San Francisco or USA in general. I'm tempted to call up the boutique, but I'm not sure if they would advise on the price over the phone!

Thanks!


----------



## nuttsnutt

What about Lady Dior : 

Mini 7"  and 10"  in euro 

Anyone ?


----------



## averagejoe

I'm not sure as I am not from the US, but I believe that the Dior Soft shopping tote is $2400 (I may be a bit off).

As for the mini Lady Dior, it is probably around $2600.

You can call your local Dior boutique to get the actual prices. My SA from Dior @ Holts tells me the prices on the phone if I ask.


----------



## Lingie

averagejoe said:


> I'm not sure as I am not from the US, but I believe that the Dior Soft shopping tote is $2400 (I may be a bit off).
> 
> As for the mini Lady Dior, it is probably around $2600.
> 
> You can call your local Dior boutique to get the actual prices. My SA from Dior @ Holts tells me the prices on the phone if I ask.



Thanks! I'm actually located in Singapore, so I'll probably stay up to call Bloomingdales then..


----------



## purlin77

Bloomingdales can send it overseas?


----------



## Lingie

Im not too sure if Bloomingdales do send overseas, you might want to check their websites.

Anyway, i got the price for Dior Soft Shopping Tote, its US$2,500 before taxes.


----------



## diera23

Can anyone tell the retail price for medium Lady Dior in Italy/France/England, that is before tax refund? TIA!


----------



## jackiepicky

does anyone know the price for lady dior in Canada?


----------



## diera23

jackiepicky said:


> does anyone know the price for lady dior in Canada?



According to previous post in July 2011:

Medium Lady Dior CAD$3200
Large Lady Dior CAD$3700


----------



## jackiepicky

thanks 





diera23 said:


> According to previous post in July 2011:
> 
> Medium Lady Dior CAD$3200
> Large Lady Dior CAD$3700


----------



## miyuki_luv

Anyone knows the price of a small Miss Dior in London or Munich? Thanks!


----------



## intoxique

miyuki_luv said:


> Anyone knows the price of a small Miss Dior in London or Munich? Thanks!



Hello,

The price of the small Miss Dior with short strap is 2000 pounds after VAT.


----------



## Kayzee

miyuki_luv said:


> Anyone knows the price of a small Miss Dior in London or Munich? Thanks!





intoxique said:


> Hello,
> 
> The price of the small Miss Dior with short strap is 2000 pounds after VAT.




Hello, The price for the small Miss Dior with short strap is 2100 EUR in Germany (incl. tax).


----------



## wheretonext

How much is a leather or patent ld in usd?


----------



## averagejoe

wheretonext said:


> How much is a leather or patent ld in usd?


 
The medium Lady Dior in lambskin or patent leather is $3100 USD.


----------



## FashionJunkie

Greece: (November 2011)

Lady Dior Medium: 2200 
Lady Dior Large: 2500 


----------



## blueking07

Belgium (23 Oct 2011)

Lady Dior Medium: &#8364; 2100
Lady Dior Large: &#8364; 2400

I was served by a lovely SA at the Dior boutique in PC Hoofstraat in Brussels. Her name is Stella. She went out of her way to assist me every step of the way. Had a wonderful experience in the store!


----------



## mamati

diera23 said:


> According to previous post in July 2011:
> 
> Medium Lady Dior CAD$3200
> Large Lady Dior CAD$3700



does this include tax? thanks so much!


----------



## averagejoe

mamati said:


> does this include tax? thanks so much!


 
No, this does not include tax.


----------



## fannelaw

Please anyone konw the price of LD wine patent medium in US? Thanks


----------



## Everlong

fannelaw said:


> Please anyone konw the price of LD wine patent medium in US? Thanks



$3,100 plus tax


----------



## fannelaw

Everlong said:


> $3,100 plus tax



Thanks a lot... ^^


----------



## sansanee

Medium lady Dior in lamp THB 100,800 (approx USD 3,360)


----------



## Serrazane

Okay, I was bored lol. So I tried pulling together all the info in this thread (and then some), so here goes. I am still unsure about some of the sizes, so feel free to correct me 


*Lady Dior Mini:*
*Singapore:* SGD 3000


*Lady Dior Medium:*
*Australia: *AUD 3,400 
*Belgium:*  2100 October 2011
*Canada:* $ 3200 July 2011
*Greece:*  2100 November 2011
*Hong Kong:* HKD 27,000
*Singapore:* SGD 4400
*Thailand:* THB 100,800
*USA:* $3100


*Lady Dior Large:*
*Belgium:*  2400 October 2011
*Canada:* $3700 July 2011
*France:*  2400 August 2011
*Greece:*  2500 November 2011
*Hong Kong:* HKD 30,000
*Singapore:* SGD 5000


*New Lock Small:*
*Australia:* AUD 2250 June 2011


*Dior Granville Small:*
*Australia:* AUD 2800
*Hong Kong:* HKD 22,000
*Singapore:* SGD 3700


*Dior Granville Medium:*
*Australia: *AUD 3200
*France:*  2000 August 2011
*UK:* £ 1850 November 2011


*Miss Dior Small:*
Short Chain:
*Germany:*  2100
*Malaysia:* RM 10,XXX
*Singapore: *SGD 4500
*UK:* £ 2000 


Long Chain:
*Malaysia:* RM 11,XXX
*Singapore:* SGD 4900


*Miss Dior Medium:*
*France:*  2300

*Dior Soft Shopping Tote:*
*Australia:* AUD 2800 
*USA: *$ 2500
*UK:* £1,600


*Panarea Tote Medium:*
*Australia:* AUD 1250


*Panarea Messenger:*
*Australia:* AUD 1300


*Charming Lock Messenger:*
*Australia:* AUD 1400


*Lady Dior Large Wallet *
*Australia: *AUD 820


*6 Key Holder *
*Canada:* $ 260


----------



## trangtrinh

anyone help me with lady dior in mini and small please? im not sure if its called small or medium but its around 24" i believe...Thank girls


----------



## StellaFNN

Hello, does anyone happen to know the U.S. price of Medium Dior Granville in the new wine red with python lining? Thanks!


----------



## Everlong

trangtrinh said:


> anyone help me with lady dior in mini and small please? im not sure if its called small or medium but its around 24" i believe...Thank girls



if 24 cm it would be a medium. from the list serrazane compiled (thank you by the way!) it retails for AUD 3,400. In the US, it is $3,100.


----------



## summerxoxo

hi. may i know in asia where is the cheapest to get lady dior. what about Europe or US?


----------



## honey

*This is great!  Hopefully more will add to your list. *




Serrazane said:


> Okay, I was bored lol. So I tried pulling together all the info in this thread (and then some), so here goes. I am still unsure about some of the sizes, so feel free to correct me
> 
> 
> *Lady Dior Mini:*
> *Singapore:* SGD 3000
> 
> 
> *Lady Dior Medium:*
> *Australia: *AUD 3,400
> *Belgium:*  2100 October 2011
> *Canada:* $ 3200 July 2011
> *Greece:*  2100 November 2011
> *Hong Kong:* HKD 27,000
> *Singapore:* SGD 4400
> *Thailand:* THB 100,800
> *USA:* $3100
> 
> 
> *Lady Dior Large:*
> *Belgium:*  2400 October 2011
> *Canada:* $3700 July 2011
> *France:*  2400 August 2011
> *Greece:*  2500 November 2011
> *Hong Kong:* HKD 30,000
> *Singapore:* SGD 5000
> 
> 
> *New Lock Small:*
> *Australia:* AUD 2250 June 2011
> 
> 
> *Dior Granville Small:*
> *Australia:* AUD 2800
> *Hong Kong:* HKD 22,000
> *Singapore:* SGD 3700
> 
> 
> *Dior Granville Medium:*
> *Australia: *AUD 3200
> *France:*  2000 August 2011
> *UK:* £ 1850 November 2011
> 
> 
> *Miss Dior Small:*
> Short Chain:
> *Germany:*  2100
> *Malaysia:* RM 10,XXX
> *Singapore: *SGD 4500
> *UK:* £ 2000
> 
> 
> Long Chain:
> *Malaysia:* RM 11,XXX
> *Singapore:* SGD 4900
> 
> 
> *Miss Dior Medium:*
> *France:*  2300
> 
> *Dior Soft Shopping Tote:*
> *Australia:* AUD 2800
> *USA: *$ 2500
> *UK:* £1,600
> 
> 
> *Panarea Tote Medium:*
> *Australia:* AUD 1250
> 
> 
> *Panarea Messenger:*
> *Australia:* AUD 1300
> 
> 
> *Charming Lock Messenger:*
> *Australia:* AUD 1400
> 
> 
> *Lady Dior Large Wallet *
> *Australia: *AUD 820
> 
> 
> *6 Key Holder *
> *Canada:* $ 260


----------



## CC Interlock

Dior Granville small &#8364;1750


----------



## celine_soe

dior price soring like chanel and hermes now


----------



## Serrazane

_Updated. Suggestions are welcome _

*Lady Dior Mini:*
*Singapore:* SGD 3000


*Lady Dior Medium:*
*Australia: *AUD 3,400
*Belgium:*  2100 October 2011
*Canada:* $ 3200 July 2011
*Greece:*  2100 November 2011
*Hong Kong:* HKD 27,000
*Singapore:* SGD 4400
*Thailand:* THB 100,800
*USA:* $3100


*Lady Dior Large:*
* Australia:* AUD 3900
*Belgium:*  2400 October 2011
*Canada:* $3700 July 2011
*France:*  2400 August 2011
*Greece:*  2500 November 2011
*Hong Kong:* HKD 30,000
*Singapore:* SGD 5000
*USA:* $3600

*New Lock Small:*
*Australia:* AUD 2250 June 2011


*Dior Granville Small:*
*Australia:* AUD 2800
*Europe:*  1750 November 2011
*Hong Kong:* HKD 22,000
*Singapore:* SGD 3700


*Dior Granville Medium:*
*Australia: *AUD 3200
*France:*  2000 August 2011
*UK:* £ 1850 November 2011


*Miss Dior Small:*
Short Chain:
*Germany:*  2100
*Malaysia:* RM 10,XXX
*Singapore: *SGD 4500
*UK:* £ 2000


Long Chain:
*Malaysia:* RM 11,XXX
*Singapore:* SGD 4900


*Miss Dior Medium:*
*France:*  2300


*Dior Soft Shopping Tote:*
*Australia:* AUD 2800
*Singapore:* SGD 3500
*USA: *$ 2500
*UK:* £1,600


*Panarea Tote Medium:*
*Australia:* AUD 1250


*Panarea Messenger:*
*Australia:* AUD 1300
*Singapore:* SGD 1700


*Charming Lock Messenger:*
*Australia:* AUD 1400


*Lady Dior Large Wallet *
*Australia: *AUD 820


*6 Key Holder *
*Canada:* $ 260


----------



## shery.xx

medieum increased as 2200
and the big one is 2500 since this morning


----------



## Everlong

shery.xx said:


> medieum increased as 2200
> and the big one is 2500 since this morning



this was bound to happen right before the holidays! Lady Diors seem to increase three times a year. how fitting since Chanel may increase their prices for classics tomorrow in the US.


----------



## Lady_Dana

does anyone know whether the prices of lady dior are going to increase by January 2012 in the middle east? i live in Bahrain and i really want to get one by january !! thanks alot


----------



## Tweetybirdy79

Hello,

Could anyone tell me the price for the Dior Granville Large in Canada? Also, for the Lady Dior Wallet on Chain? Thank you.


----------



## Chloe_c

Medium Lady Dior £2100, Heathrow T5 £1750.


----------



## yennie

will lady dior price increase next year?


----------



## Chloe_c

yennie said:


> will lady dior price increase next year?



I think it's a bi-yearly or at least once a year affair now actually.


----------



## wanwanz

I am new for Dior, Does anyone know the price of :

- Lady Dior "10 Lambskin,Patent Leather,Silver Hardware-Howmuch for EUR and GBP


----------



## rycool

Price increase in last week 
Lady dior medium is &euro;2200


----------



## crazybagfan

Hi, does anyone know the price for Panarea canvas medium tote in euro? I went to boutique today in Malaysia, the price is RM3800 and the SA warned me the price is going to increase soon again by 10% - 15%!


----------



## v21

yennie said:


> will lady dior price increase next year?



I just went into a Dior boutique the other day here in Vancouver and my SA told me that there will be a price increase very soon (possibly in the next couple of weeks) and they will raise the price anywhere from at least $500 CAD all the way to $600 something CAD for the Lady Dior. She said that for other bags, the price increase shouldn't be as drastic.

They raise the prices at least twice a year, maybe even three. Depends on the market demand.


----------



## S_A_L

Anyone knows the current price of Dior Granville large or medium tote in Canadian dollar? TIA~~~


----------



## v21

Current price is $3100 CAD for Granville Medium Tote! I'm totally eye-ing the Fuschia (542) colour!!!!!! Goodluck on your purchase!


----------



## Serrazane

*Lady Dior Mini:*
*Singapore:* SGD 3000


*Lady Dior Medium:*
*Australia: *AUD 3,400
*Canada:* $ 3200 July 2011
*Europe:*  2200 November 2011
*Hong Kong:* HKD 27,000
*Singapore:* SGD 4400
*Thailand:* THB 100,800
*USA:* $3100


*Lady Dior Large:*
*Australia:* AUD 3900
*Canada:* $3700 July 2011
*Europe:*  2500 November 2011
*Hong Kong:* HKD 30,000
*Singapore:* SGD 5000
*USA:* $3600

*New Lock Small:*
*Australia:* AUD 2250 June 2011


*Dior Granville Small:*
*Australia:* AUD 2800
*Europe:*  1750 November 2011
*Hong Kong:* HKD 22,000
*Singapore:* SGD 3700


*Dior Granville Medium*
*Australia: *AUD 3200
*Canada: *CAD 3100 November 2011
*France:*  2000 August 2011
*Singapore: *SGD 4300
*UK:* £ 2000 November 2011

*Dior Granville Polochon* (31 cm x 21 cm x 18 cm)*:*
*UK:* £ 1900 November 2011

*Dior Granville Polochon Large* (36.5 cm x 23 cm x 20 cm)*:*
*UK:* £ 2100 November 2011

*Miss Dior Small:*
Short Chain:
*Germany:*  2100
*Malaysia:* RM 10,XXX
*Singapore: *SGD 4500
*UK:* £ 2000


Long Chain:
*Malaysia:* RM 11,XXX
*Singapore:* SGD 4900


*Miss Dior Medium:*
*France:*  2300


*Dior Soft Shopping Tote:*
*Australia:* AUD 2800
*Singapore:* SGD 3500
*USA: *$ 2500
*UK:* £ 1600


*Panarea Tote Medium:*
*Australia:* AUD 1250
*Europe: * 760
*Malaysia:* RM 3800 November 2011
*Singapore: *SGD 1600
*UK: *£ 710 

*Panarea Tote Large:*
*Europe:*  830

*Panarea Messenger:*
*Australia:* AUD 1300
*Singapore:* SGD 1700


*Charming Lock Messenger:*
*Australia:* AUD 1400


*Lady Dior Large Wallet *
*Australia: *AUD 820


*6 Key Holder *
*Canada:* $ 260


----------



## hinnie

I just went to the Sydney boutique in Australia and the small lambskin Miss Dior with short chain is 3500$AUD, long chain is 3900$ and the larger Miss Dior is 4100$


----------



## ninag7171

Can someone tell me if I buy a lady dior in France which I will be going in April.  Can I get all the VAT refunded?  It seems to be 19% there.


----------



## michi_chi

ninag7171 said:


> Can someone tell me if I buy a lady dior in France which I will be going in April.  Can I get all the VAT refunded?  It seems to be 19% there.



If you're buying it from France, you can ask for a tax refund from the SA if you're a citizen from a country outside of the EU (otherwise, as an EU citizen, you can only claim if you plan to leave the EU for at least 12 months). They will be able to give you some of the tax, but not all of it, back as the receipt you take to the customs desk where you claim your tax refund shows that a portion of it is kept for handling fees by the tax refund company (I can't remember the name of the company, but it's a commercial that I claimed my tax back from when I bought my Surf wallet and lock and key bracelet from the Dior boutiques in Milan and Rome some years ago), they take about 5% if I remember correctly and you get the remaining tax back


----------



## ninag7171

michi_chi said:


> If you're buying it from France, you can ask for a tax refund from the SA if you're a citizen from a country outside of the EU (otherwise, as an EU citizen, you can only claim if you plan to leave the EU for at least 12 months). They will be able to give you some of the tax, but not all of it, back as the receipt you take to the customs desk where you claim your tax refund shows that a portion of it is kept for handling fees by the tax refund company (I can't remember the name of the company, but it's a commercial that I claimed my tax back from when I bought my Surf wallet and lock and key bracelet from the Dior boutiques in Milan and Rome some years ago), they take about 5% if I remember correctly and you get the remaining tax back



Thank you so much for the information.  I think i will wait until I go there to buy my lady dior


----------



## michi_chi

*current prices in the UK on 15 Dec*

*Panarea Medium:* £710

*Panarea Large:* £770

*Lady Dior pouch:* £900

*Dior Soft Medium:* £1550

*Dior Soft Large:* £1700

*Délices:* £1800

*New Lock Cannage:* £1450

*New Lock flounced border with large Cannage quilting:* £1750

*New Lock Cannage shopping tote:* £1750

*Granville polochon:* £1900

*So Dior:* £2000


----------



## summerxoxo

Hi all, I will be getting a lady Dior medium from Italy soon, any recommendations on which color? (it's my first Dior!) also may I know how do I get tax refund from Italy?


----------



## michi_chi

summerxoxo said:


> Hi all, I will be getting a lady Dior medium from Italy soon, any recommendations on which color? (it's my first Dior!) also may I know how do I get tax refund from Italy?



My recommendation would be to go with the colour you like best when you go to the boutique to see the bags available, each person has their own ideas of what they want in a bag, and you're the best person to know what colour you'd want  I was originally thinking about the black or khaki Panareas, but decided after looking at the photos and speaking to an SA over the phone that the mink grey one might be more versatile for me  

As for the tax refund, I've given a similar answer above to ninag7171's question:

*If you're buying it from Italy, you can ask for a tax refund form from the SA if you're a citizen from a country outside of the EU, they will check your identity to confirm your nationality and complete the tax refund form with you.* They will be able to give you some of the tax, but not all of it, back as the receipt you take to the customs desk where you claim your tax refund shows that a portion of it is kept for handling fees by the tax refund company (I can't remember the name of the company, but it's a commercial that I claimed my tax back from when I bought my Surf wallet and lock and key bracelet from the Dior boutiques in Milan and Rome some years ago), they take about 5% if I remember correctly and you get the remaining tax back


----------



## Lady_Dana

I've been told by my SA that prices increase every 4 months :/ this is crazy!! I mean okay i'm aware that prices increase over time inflation is inevitable but every 4 months?!!! That's way too much -__-


----------



## shammieq

Hey guys. Just wondering if u guys know the prices of the following bags in seoul. 
- large lady Dior in lambskin or calfskin 
- small miss Dior with long chains
- medium Granville in lambskin
I'm going to Seoul fit holidays in a couple of days time!  Wondering if I should set aside budget for a Dior. 

Fyi, the small miss Dior with long chains in matte black calfskin and dark silver hardware is retailing at sgd 5200 in Singapore, which is close to usd 4000.


----------



## namie

Go check out the Seoul prices. If not agreeable, come back to get it. Dior is not so highly sought after here so stick will still be available.


----------



## namie

*Dior Granville Medium
**France:  2100 Dec 2011
*


----------



## berber

Hi Ladies,
I heard there will be price increase soon in the US. Did it happen to EU yet? I am asking because I saw the price update (on page 6 of this thread) showed that the price for Lady Dior in medium size was 2200 euros in EU. However my friend in Belgium told me it's 2500 euros now. Was it due to the price increase? Or the prices might be different across EU countries? Thanks a lot!


----------



## michi_chi

berber said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I heard there will be price increase soon in the US. Did it happen to EU yet? I am asking because I saw the price update (on page 6 of this thread) showed that the price for Lady Dior in medium size was 2200 euros in EU. However my friend in Belgium told me it's 2500 euros now. Was it due to the price increase? Or the prices might be different across EU countries? Thanks a lot!



I'm not sure if it's been updated, but I do know that it was mentioned it increases every 4 months. I know the price hasn't changed from November until now for the UK (the Panareas are still[FONT=&quot] £710 for the small size and £[/FONT]770 for the medium), member *Serrazane* has noted that the prices at the beginning of December are the same as now, so whether or not it's increased yet I'm not sure. 

the SA in the Dior boutique in Manchester has kindly offered to phone me a few days before the price increase happens, so I'll update here if I get that phone call


----------



## berber

michi_chi said:


> I'm not sure if it's been updated, but I do know that it was mentioned it increases every 4 months. I know the price hasn't changed from November until now for the UK (the Panareas are still[FONT=&quot] £710 for the small size and £[/FONT]770 for the medium), member *Serrazane* has noted that the prices at the beginning of December are the same as now, so whether or not it's increased yet I'm not sure.
> 
> the SA in the Dior boutique in Manchester has kindly offered to phone me a few days before the price increase happens, so I'll update here if I get that phone call



 Thanks a lot for your reply!
I got an email from the Dior.com customer service in UK and told me the price in UK for a medium size Lady Dior is 2200 pounds, which is a lot higher than the most updated price in this thread. I am little confused...:weird:


----------



## michi_chi

berber said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply!
> I got an email from the Dior.com customer service in UK and told me the price in UK for a medium size Lady Dior is 2200 pounds, which is a lot higher than the most updated price in this thread. I am little confused...:weird:



it could be that the price for the Lady Dior has gone up, you can't purchase Lady Diors on their online shop, so I can't tell you the prices there, but the prices for the Panarea hasn't changed in their stores or online. It must be selected lines they increase the prices for?


----------



## FashionJunkie

I bought early december  my Lady Dior, large, black, 2600 in Greece. I remember in november they told me 2.500 , i posted it here also. No idea what is going on...


----------



## Yeelei_rae

Lady Dior Medium in Madrid, 2nd Jan 2012, 2200 euro~


----------



## mon_ma888

Miss Dior in Canada

Short chains - $3100
Long chains - $3500
Matt black purse with long dark grey chain - $3600

SA in Dior boutique said there might be price in crease in Feb 2012


----------



## Starlett309

Oh I hope they hold off until mid 2012. I plan to buy up big in April when I'm in Europe!


----------



## ohsominnie

Does anyone know if there's going to be another price increase very soon? Specifically in US Dior?


----------



## michi_chi

ohsominnie said:


> Does anyone know if there's going to be another price increase very soon? Specifically in US Dior?


 
I don't have specific dates, but I believe (I may be mixing up information from other forums) that the price increase would happen either in February or sometime close to Mother's Day. As far as I know, prices haven't increased for UK and I have asked if the SA in Manchester can phone me when the price increase will be in effect. She said, when I phoned mid-Dec 2011, they have not been privy to any such information yet, but will phone me a few days before this is to occur. I have not received that phone call yet


----------



## calisnoopy

Does anyone know the price of the New Lock in medium and large?

thanks!!!


----------



## sherrydream

Miss dior large short chain- usd $3700


----------



## twoladyslippers

Miss Dior in Hong Kong

Small Short Chain: HK$25,000
Small Long Chain: HK$28,000

Medium Short Chain: HK$30,000
Medium Long Chain: HK$33,000


----------



## Serrazane

michi_chi said:


> I'm not sure if it's been updated, but I do know that it was mentioned it increases every 4 months. I know the price hasn't changed from November until now for the UK (the Panareas are still[FONT=&quot] £710 for the small size and £[/FONT]770 for the medium), member *Serrazane* has noted that the prices at the beginning of December are the same as now, so whether or not it's increased yet I'm not sure.
> 
> the SA in the Dior boutique in Manchester has kindly offered to phone me a few days before the price increase happens, so I'll update here if I get that phone call


 
Sorry. Been reading on my phone all along, and somehow I couldn't post anything. 
I am updating some prices here based on the input that everyone has given. Feel free to add on... 

*Lady Dior Mini:*
*Singapore:* SGD 3000



*Lady Dior Medium:*
*Australia: *AUD 3,400
*Canada:* $ 3200 July 2011
*Europe:*  2200 November 2011
*Hong Kong:* HKD 27,000
*Singapore:* SGD 4400
*Thailand:* THB 100,800
*USA:* $3100



*Lady Dior Large:*
*Australia:* AUD 3900
*Canada:* $3700 July 2011
*Europe:*  2600 December 2011
*Hong Kong:* HKD 30,000
*Singapore:* SGD 5000
*USA:* $3600


*New Lock Small:*
*Australia:* AUD 2250 June 2011

*New Lock Promenade Clutch:*
*USA:* $1150 December 2011


*Dior Granville Small:*
*Australia:* AUD 2800
*Canada: *CAD 2700 December 2011
*Europe:*  1750 November 2011
*Hong Kong:* HKD 22,000
*Singapore:* SGD 3700



*Dior Granville Medium*
*Australia: *AUD 3200
*Canada: *CAD 3100 November 2011
*France:*  2100 December 2011
*Singapore: *SGD 4300
*UK:* £ 2000 November 2011


*Dior Granville Polochon* (31 cm x 21 cm x 18 cm)*:*
*UK:* £ 1900 November 2011


*Dior Granville Polochon Large* (36.5 cm x 23 cm x 20 cm)*:*
*UK:* £ 2100 November 2011


*Miss Dior Small:*
Short Chain:
*Germany:*  2100
*Hong Kong: *HKD 25,000 December 2011
*Malaysia:* RM 10,XXX
*Singapore: *SGD 4500
*UK:* £ 2000

Long Chain:
*Hong Kong: *HKD 28,000 December 2011
*Malaysia:* RM 11,XXX
*Singapore:* SGD 4900



*Miss Dior Medium:*
*France:*  2300 (short or long- can someone enlighten us?)

Short Chain:
*Hong Kong: *HKD 30,000 December 2011

Long Chain:
*Hong Kong: *HKD 33,000 December 2011
*USA:* $3700 December 2011



*Dior Soft Shopping Tote:*
*Australia:* AUD 2800
*Singapore:* SGD 3500
*USA: *$ 2500
*UK:* £ 1600



*Panarea Tote Medium:*
*Australia:* AUD 1250
*Europe: * 760
*Malaysia:* RM 3800 November 2011
*Singapore: *SGD 1600
*UK: *£ 710 


*Panarea Tote Large:*
*Europe:*  830


*Panarea Messenger:*
*Australia:* AUD 1300
*Singapore:* SGD 1700



*Charming Lock Messenger:*
*Australia:* AUD 1400



*Lady Dior Large Wallet *
*Australia: *AUD 820



*6 Key Holder *
*Canada:* $ 260


----------



## Serrazane

sherrydream said:


> Miss dior large short chain- usd $3700


 
I thought Miss Dior comes in small and medium? Not large...anyways, I put your price quote under 'medium' above


----------



## Serrazane

mon_ma888 said:


> Miss Dior in Canada
> 
> Short chains - $3100
> Long chains - $3500
> Matt black purse with long dark grey chain - $3600
> 
> SA in Dior boutique said there might be price in crease in Feb 2012


 
February? That's soon! Bummer... 

By the way, are the prices above for the small or medium?


----------



## mon_ma888

Serrazane said:


> February? That's soon! Bummer...
> 
> By the way, are the prices above for the small or medium?



The prices are for the small bag. The price for medium is $3800 for the short chain and i only saw it in black.

Ya the SA  said price increase would be sometime in February so not sure how true.


----------



## michi_chi

Serrazane said:


> *Panarea Tote Medium:*
> *Australia:* AUD 1250
> *Europe: * 760
> *Malaysia:* RM 3800 November 2011
> *Singapore: *SGD 1600
> *UK: *£ 710
> 
> 
> *Panarea Tote Large:*
> *Europe:*  830



to avoid confusion, the Panarea you have quited as 'Medium' for the price of £710 is actually the small size. The medium (incorrectly described as 'Large' on the Dior website - the UK Customer Service office and an SA in Manchester have confirmed this) is £770


----------



## redcamellia

Visited Dior at David Jones (Australia) last week, here are some of the prices I can recall:

Granville (small) AUD2900
Miss Dior (medium/short chain) AUD3400
Miss Dior (medium/long chain) AUD3900
Lady Dior (medium) AUD3500


----------



## lumisnow

redcamellia said:


> Visited Dior at David Jones (Australia) last week, here are some of the prices I can recall:
> 
> Granville (small) AUD2900
> Miss Dior (medium/short chain) AUD3400
> Miss Dior (medium/long chain) AUD3900
> Lady Dior (medium) AUD3500



I was there last week and the medium Lady Dior was $3400, has the price gone up already?!


----------



## Tweetybirdy79

In Canada
Granville Large: 3700
Granville Medium: 3200
Granville Small: 2700
Lady Dior XL: 4000


----------



## essiedub

In San Francisco - Jan 2012

Patent Wallet & Chain Pouchette w/ lock $1150
Patent Wallet & Chain Pouchette snap enclosure 1100
Patent Evening clutch Pouchette $1250

Mini Lady Dior Satin w/ crystals along the "cannage" $2700 - truly Spectacular!


----------



## lukrezia78

diera23 said:


> Can anyone tell the retail price for medium Lady Dior in Italy/France/England, that is before tax refund? TIA!



That's 2200 euros at the moment but the price increase should be coming in February. The prices are mostly the same within the euro zone, but it may be slightly more expensive in England.


----------



## summerxoxo

Any idea how much will the price increase be? Why are all these brands so crazy about price adjustment? If its once a year I can understand, but they're doing it so frequently.


----------



## ek9977

redcamellia said:


> Visited Dior at David Jones (Australia) last week, here are some of the prices I can recall:
> 
> Granville (small) AUD2900
> Miss Dior (medium/short chain) AUD3400
> Miss Dior (medium/long chain) AUD3900
> Lady Dior (medium) AUD3500



OMG... the medium LD has gone up by 500 in less than a year!


----------



## lukrezia78

When I bought my LD in patent leather in 2008, it was around 1550 euros. Now it's 2200 so it has gone up by almost 700 euros!


----------



## quackedup

lumisnow said:


> redcamellia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Visited Dior at David Jones (Australia) last week, here are some of the prices I can recall:
> 
> Granville (small) AUD2900
> Miss Dior (medium/short chain) AUD3400
> Miss Dior (medium/long chain) AUD3900
> Lady Dior (medium) AUD3500
> 
> 
> 
> I was there last week and the medium Lady Dior was $3400, has the price gone up already?!
Click to expand...


the medium Lady Dior is $3400. 
maybe it was a typo?


----------



## Haayet

At that rate,folks will soon  have to mortgage their homes to get handbags!


----------



## Milana89

hiii

anyone knows current UK prices for
Lady Dior Large
Soft Shopping Tote
Dior new lock

Thanks in advance


----------



## averagejoe

Milana89 said:


> hiii
> 
> anyone knows current UK prices for
> Lady Dior Large
> Soft Shopping Tote
> Dior new lock
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
You can check www.dior.com by selecting the UK as your country. They have an online boutique, so some prices should show (except for the Lady Dior).


----------



## johnnjohn2011

averagejoe said:


> You can check www.dior.com by selecting the UK as your country. They have an online boutique, so some prices should show (except for the Lady Dior).



does anyone know the price of lady dior in D trick design? i am planning to buy one. there is a picture of that in the lady dior pics only thread and i have quoted that picture and asked a question but i think it is been deleted from der...anybody know why? also what is the price please? thanks


----------



## michi_chi

johnnjohn2011 said:


> does anyone know the price of lady dior in D trick design? i am planning to buy one. there is a picture of that in the lady dior pics only thread and i have quoted that picture and asked a question but i think it is been deleted from der...anybody know why? also what is the price please? thanks


 
do you mean you posted your question on that thread or that the photo of the limited edition Lady Dior D'Trick has been removed? If it's the photo, it's still here

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior-reference-library/the-lady-dior-pics-only-709279-2.html#post20109476

If you posted the question on the thread, it should only be posts for photos, so any questions would have been deleted by the Moderators, I would imagine. Did you see the listing on UK Ebay for the D'Trick Lady Dior by the way? It only went for £200!


----------



## johnnjohn2011

michi_chi said:


> do you mean you posted your question on that thread or that the photo of the limited edition Lady Dior D'Trick has been removed? If it's the photo, it's still here
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dior-reference-library/the-lady-dior-pics-only-709279-2.html#post20109476
> 
> If you posted the question on the thread, it should only be posts for photos, so any questions would have been deleted by the Moderators, I would imagine. Did you see the listing on UK Ebay for the D'Trick Lady Dior by the way? It only went for £200!




no the pic was posted by KELLYNG but my question that how much it will cost being a limited edition bag as i am looking for to buy on of them,very hard to find..do u know the price?


----------



## michi_chi

johnnjohn2011 said:


> michi_chi said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you mean you posted your question on that thread or that the photo of the limited edition Lady Dior D'Trick has been removed? If it's the photo, it's still here
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dior-reference-library/the-lady-dior-pics-only-709279-2.html#post20109476
> 
> If you posted the question on the thread, it should only be posts for photos, so any questions would have been deleted by the Moderators, I would imagine. Did you see the listing on UK Ebay for the D'Trick Lady Dior by the way? It only went for £200!
> 
> 
> 
> no the pic was posted by KELLYNG but my question that how much it will cost being a limited edition bag as i am looking for to buy on of them,very hard to find..do u know the price?
Click to expand...


I think you've misunderstood my message. The link I sent in my original message is to the photo of the Lady Dior D'Trick that you are talking about. The photo is still there. I'm not sure how much the original price was, but I did see one on UK Ebay that I was trying to bid on but got outbid at the last minute. It only went for £200


----------



## rosasharn78

Hi!  I'm a newbie in the Dior forum and was wondering if anyone could tell me the current US price for the Miss Dior?  TIA!


----------



## bagchic1

rosasharn78 said:
			
		

> Hi!  I'm a newbie in the Dior forum and was wondering if anyone could tell me the current US price for the Miss Dior?  TIA!



$3100 for the medium. The large is a couple of hundred more.


----------



## rosasharn78

bagchic1 said:


> $3100 for the medium. The large is a couple of hundred more.


 
Thank you!


----------



## johnnjohn2011

hi, *EXPERTS* anyone kindly tell me *the price of THE LADY DIOR DTRICK BAG please?* i have seen a couple online but the price seems too high for me and i just would like to know what the sensible price is for this bag...any help is hugely appreciated..thanks


----------



## averagejoe

johnnjohn2011 said:


> no the pic was posted by KELLYNG but my question that how much it will cost being a limited edition bag as i am looking for to buy on of them,very hard to find..do u know the price?


 


johnnjohn2011 said:


> hi, *EXPERTS* anyone kindly tell me *the price of THE LADY DIOR DTRICK BAG please?* i have seen a couple online but the price seems too high for me and i just would like to know what the sensible price is for this bag...any help is hugely appreciated..thanks


 
The reason why your previous question regarding the same thing was not answered is probably because no one knows the price of it. It's from 2004-2005, and it's not a popular style, unlike the D'Trick itself. I'm guessing that there are not many PFers that have even seen the bag at a boutique before, nor online, and that's why we don't know the price.

I have no clue what the actual price was, but judging from the material and the small style, I would guess that the bag was between $900-$1100 back then. But I don't know if this guess is even close to the actual price.


----------



## michi_chi

averagejoe said:


> johnnjohn2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi, *EXPERTS* anyone kindly tell me *the price of THE LADY DIOR DTRICK BAG please?* i have seen a couple online but the price seems too high for me and i just would like to know what the sensible price is for this bag...any help is hugely appreciated..thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why your previous question regarding the same thing was not answered is probably because no one knows the price of it. It's from 2004-2005, and it's not a popular style, unlike the D'Trick itself. I'm guessing that there are not many PFers that have even seen the bag at a boutique before, nor online, and that's why we don't know the price.
> 
> I have no clue what the actual price was, but judging from the material and the small style, I would guess that the bag was between $900-$1100 back then. But I don't know if this guess is even close to the actual price.
Click to expand...

 
I'm not sure exactly what price you consider 'sensible' or if you've seen my previous message, but I've seen the Lady Dior D'Trick on UK Ebay and on auction it went for only £200


----------



## johnnjohn2011

michi_chi said:


> I'm not sure exactly what price you consider 'sensible' or if you've seen my previous message, but I've seen the Lady Dior D'Trick on UK Ebay and on auction it went for only £200



thanks Michi_chi, yes, i have seen ur message...but i have seen a bag on another site gbp 1179 for a used medium sized lady dior. just wondered whether it is a good price. ofcourse 200 is a good price compared to the other


----------



## johnnjohn2011

averagejoe said:


> The reason why your previous question regarding the same thing was not answered is probably because no one knows the price of it. It's from 2004-2005, and it's not a popular style, unlike the D'Trick itself. I'm guessing that there are not many PFers that have even seen the bag at a boutique before, nor online, and that's why we don't know the price.
> 
> I have no clue what the actual price was, but judging from the material and the small style, I would guess that the bag was between $900-$1100 back then. But I don't know if this guess is even close to the actual price.



thanks a lot *Averagejoe*. now i have got atleast a guess about the actual price...i have seen a medium d trick lady dior in a used condition for nearly 2000usd...it is in cannage paptent leather compared to the satin one..i dont think the medium is limited edition but the satin one in evening size is a limited edition so i wounder the price goes higher with that limited edition metal plates on it...now having a guess from u, i am considering something like 700usd for a used bag ..i mean a sensible price...your help is very much appreciated..thanks:urock:


----------



## averagejoe

johnnjohn2011 said:


> thanks a lot *Averagejoe*. now i have got atleast a guess about the actual price...i have seen a medium d trick lady dior in a used condition for nearly 2000usd...it is in cannage paptent leather compared to the satin one..i dont think the medium is limited edition but the satin one in evening size is a limited edition so i wounder the price goes higher with that limited edition metal plates on it...now having a guess from u, i am considering something like 700usd for a used bag ..i mean a sensible price...your help is very much appreciated..thanks:urock:


 
The price of a limited edition Dior piece has more to do with the details of the bag rather than the fact that it is a limtied edition. For instance, if there are embroideries or exotic skin, then the price would be higher. However, if it's just a limited edition colour, then the price may be very close (if not the same) to other versions of the same bad. 

$700 for a used small Lady Dior is a good price, but it would depend on the condition. I wouldn't pay for the D'Trick version at this price unless it was in mint condition.


----------



## ruktam

Hi everyone, due to a very strong currency of AU dollars, has Dior Australia reduced their price? and dose anyone know the price of the small polochon granville? 
thanks so much!


----------



## pinkpeony84

London
Dior small 1100GBP
Medium 2100 GBP
Large 2350 GBP
XL 2700 GBP


----------



## michi_chi

pinkpeony84 said:


> London
> Dior small 1100GBP
> Medium 2100 GBP
> Large 2350 GBP
> XL 2700 GBP


 
can you update your message to detail which bag it is you're quoting prices for?


----------



## johnnjohn2011

averagejoe said:


> The price of a limited edition Dior piece has more to do with the details of the bag rather than the fact that it is a limtied edition. For instance, if there are embroideries or exotic skin, then the price would be higher. However, if it's just a limited edition colour, then the price may be very close (if not the same) to other versions of the same bad.
> 
> $700 for a used small Lady Dior is a good price, but it would depend on the condition. I wouldn't pay for the D'Trick version at this price unless it was in mint condition.



AhA...that makes some sence now why i have seen a medium aized used (mint)lady dior bag at a price of 2000usd..which is almost closer to the price of the normal versions on medium lady dior. the bag i have seen in pink d trick, evening is almost new...i mean better than mint and i am going to buy it. will post it in my collection thread later next week with a couple of other bags. By the way, i got my limited edition gitane tatoo saddle for an amazing price...320usd!!!will post them pics as well. thanks again for your help with my dior hunt..*MICHI_CHI AND AVERAGEJOE....YOU BOTH ROCKZZZZZZ
*


----------



## pinkpeony84

michi_chi said:


> can you update your message to detail which bag it is you're quoting prices for?


sorry these prices are for the Lady Dior


----------



## ruktam

Current Dior Granville in Australia.
Medium : 3200AU
Polochon Small : 3100AU


----------



## lilyqin

i heard about that DIOR will increase the price at march.5th


----------



## hbaggies

Got a call from Dior SA, lady Dior is going up $300 after Sunday


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

my SA from Saks called today too and said it going up to 3400 for the medium dior??so i guess it confirmed??


----------



## betty8154

yep thats what i heard  !!!!! i think starting from 3/5



sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> my SA from Saks called today too and said it going up to 3400 for the medium dior??so i guess it confirmed??


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

betty8154 said:


> yep thats what i heard  !!!!! i think starting from 3/5


I dont have too muh a budget. so now im just thnking of getting the dior lady or maybe another Chanel


----------



## Pomelo

Dubai

Lady Dior medium - Dhs 12000
Lady Dior large - Dhs 13800
Panarea large - Dhs 4700
Lady Dior wallet - Dhs 3000


----------



## mon_ma888

Lady Dior prices are going up by $400 in Canada. So it will be $3600 for the Medium and $4000 for the large after Sunday. Ugh, I can't keep up with these insane prices.

I just picked up a Miss Dior in January and was hoping to get the Lady Dior soon...


----------



## Serrazane

Nooooooo....


----------



## averagejoe

mon_ma888 said:


> Lady Dior prices are going up by $400 in Canada. So it will be $3600 for the Medium and $4000 for the large after Sunday. Ugh, I can't keep up with these insane prices.
> 
> I just picked up a Miss Dior in January and was hoping to get the Lady Dior soon...


 
OMG!!! That's a CRAZY price increase.


----------



## aileenning

just got my medium lady dior, right before the price increases


----------



## kaka28

I just bought my lady dior today and the SA told me there will be a £300 price increase from tomorrow.  Very kind of her to notify me.  She said she has only been working for dior for about six months and in between the price has shot up from £1800 to now, will be £2400 for the medium.

Crazy.....


----------



## ChanelSheHe

michi_chi said:


> can you update your message to detail which bag it is you're quoting prices for?


 
Is there a LD for 1100 GBP? I never knew. Is this the one with the 3 squares across. I was told at the LD boutique the LD small is 2100 and medium (the classic size) 2350


----------



## michi_chi

ChanelSheHe said:


> Is there a LD for 1100 GBP? I never knew. Is this the one with the 3 squares across. I was told at the LD boutique the LD small is 2100 and medium (the classic size) 2350



I'm not sure, I've not been to a Dior boutique to enquire about the Lady Diors, there are no boutiques in Scotland, but I'm assuming by the price range, the price of £1100 could be for the evening size, where are you seeing the price for £1100 for a Lady Dior?


----------



## michi_chi

kaka28 said:


> I just bought my lady dior today and the SA told me there will be a £300 price increase from tomorrow.  Very kind of her to notify me.  She said she has only been working for dior for about six months and in between the price has shot up from £1800 to now, will be £2400 for the medium.
> 
> Crazy.....



Is this £300 price increase for the Lady Dior? Would you happen to know what the price increase is for the New Lock pouch? Luckily, I was able to warn my friend in the US in time so she got her New Lock pouch today from her local boutique, but I'll have to try and save up for it in the next few months and want to see what price I'll be working with


----------



## pinkmonster

Does anyone know what the LD medium prices in Australia and New Zealand are now?


----------



## eminere

pinkmonster said:


> Does anyone know what the LD medium prices in Australia and New Zealand are now?


Was AUD3,400/NZD4,400 - now AUD3,700/NZD4,800.


----------



## eminere

Price increases took effect today, 5 March, in Australia and New Zealand on bags in the following lines:

. Lady Dior
. Granville
. Dior Soft
. Miss Dior
. New Lock (selected styles)
. Diorissimo (selected styles)


----------



## gohfelicia

SA just called me and said medium Lady Dior have increased from SGD4400 to SGD4900 with immediate effect! :cries:


----------



## michi_chi

As of 10:10am of 5th March, I have just checked the online Dior store on their website, if UK customers still want to purchase goods from their website, you better buy it now. *Prices have not increased on their website yet*. I've checked the prices for New Lock, Panarea, Granville and New Lock large promenade pouches and there has been no change in price. I cannot say how long this price (pre-increase) will still be on the site for


----------



## kaka28

michi_chi said:


> Is this £300 price increase for the Lady Dior? Would you happen to know what the price increase is for the New Lock pouch? Luckily, I was able to warn my friend in the US in time so she got her New Lock pouch today from her local boutique, but I'll have to try and save up for it in the next few months and want to see what price I'll be working with



I didnt ask about other bags but the £300 is definitely for LD.  I would imagine some sort of price increase for other lines but probably not by this much.


----------



## muzbid

GBP1700



Milana89 said:


> hiii
> 
> anyone knows current UK prices for
> Lady Dior Large
> Soft Shopping Tote
> Dior new lock
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## teddy_bear

Does anyone knows about Lady dior medium size price in France?


----------



## michi_chi

muzbid said:


> GBP1700



Can you clarify which bag the price is for? I don't think it would be £1700 for all three of them, especially with the Lady Dior.

The online Dior shop prices are:

Medium Dior Soft - £1600
Large Dior Soft  - £1750
New Lock - £1450
New Lock with large Cannage stitching - £1750


----------



## lovevision

can anyone give me a link of the UK online store? I cannot find it in the Dior official site even if I change the location to UK...


----------



## lilyqin

&#65288;price increase at March.5th&#65289;
Lady Dior Medium:
USA: $3100   &#8594;  $3400
Canada: $ 3200   &#8594;  $3600
Europe:  2200    &#8594;    2500 
Hong Kong: HKD 27,000   &#8594;  HKD 30,500
Mainland China : RMB 25,000    &#8594;   RMB 29,000


Lady Dior Large:
USA: $3600 &#8594;  $3900
Canada: $3700    &#8594;  $4100
Europe:  2500   &#8594;   2800 
Hong Kong: HKD 30,000   &#8594;  HKD 34,000
Mainland China : RMB 29,000    &#8594;   RMB 32,500


----------



## michi_chi

lovevision said:


> can anyone give me a link of the UK online store? I cannot find it in the Dior official site even if I change the location to UK...



There are no links to the Dior online store for UK customers, you can view which bags are availablle to purchase online by clicking on the 'Buy Online' button on the actual product description; if there's no button, the value is too high to post so they don't sell them online. Otherwise, you can also click on the 'Bags' category and in your filter when the menu displays their current range of bags, click on the filter for 'Available Online' and this will show you all the bags you can buy online.

I've noticed though if you click on a bag after you've set this filter, you're best to click Back, if you go to the menu again from the product description, the filter comes off unless you click on it again, but it usually means you can only see the bags avaialble to purchase online in the category the bag you were just viewing is put in, not necessarily the 'Bags' category


----------



## summerxoxo

Wow that's a lot! 300 euros  I was still thinking of getting two medium lady Dior this July when I'm traveling to Italy for holiday ((


----------



## michi_chi

summerxoxo said:


> Wow that's a lot! 300 euros  I was still thinking of getting two medium lady Dior this July when I'm traveling to Italy for holiday ((


 
Don't forget that if you go on holiday and purchase Dior bags, you'd still be able to get a tax refund by asking the SA for the form, so technically you would still be getting it cheaper than the rest of us in Europe who can't get a refund on taxes with the increased price


----------



## bb08536

Could anyone please check how much lady Dior Promenade pouch costs now?  This is the small bag with detachable long chain, same capacity as the New Lock pouch, but does not have the lock?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## michi_chi

bb08536 said:


> Could anyone please check how much lady Dior Promenade pouch costs now? This is the small bag with detachable long chain, same capacity as the New Lock pouch, but does not have the lock? Thanks in advance!


 
It depends on which country you're in, in the UK, the price on the website is still £760


----------



## muzbid

1700 for Large Dior Soft .  That's the price i paid last week, but notice that it is now 1750 fron online shop.



michi_chi said:


> Can you clarify which bag the price is for? I don't think it would be £1700 for all three of them, especially with the Lady Dior.
> 
> The online Dior shop prices are:
> 
> Medium Dior Soft - £1600
> Large Dior Soft - £1750
> New Lock - £1450
> New Lock with large Cannage stitching - £1750


----------



## bb08536

michi_chi said:


> It depends on which country you're in, in the UK, the price on the website is still £760




I think the price you quote is for the new lock pouch. The lady dior pouch without the lock should be a little cheaper, and it is not on the website.  Any idea how it costs in US or UK?  Thanks.


----------



## michi_chi

bb08536 said:


> I think the price you quote is for the new lock pouch. The lady dior pouch without the lock should be a little cheaper, and it is not on the website.  Any idea how it costs in US or UK?  Thanks.



You're right sorry, read it wrong. Have you checked the UK Dior site under Evening Bags and Pouches?


----------



## LurvPurse

Lovemybags01 said:


> Hi.....I usually buy from Dior at THE ROCKS
> Their address is 155, George St, Sydney
> Ph-0292519458
> They are really happy to email u pics of the bags that u r interested in, if u are unable to go to their boutique.
> Hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> 155 GEORGE ST SYDNEY *NSW 2000 AUSTRALIA
> TELEPHONE: +61 2 *9251 9458


Hi Sydney based TPFers, can you send me email addresses of your lovely sales agents at Hermes  flagship and Dior stores?  I will be there in the month of April (and will be passing via Bangkok en route) and would like to compare prices and colours on whats available! Thanks.  

PS: What the tax refund rate in australia?


----------



## lilluvangel

anybody knows the current price, in US, for "miss dior" flap? Thanks


----------



## juzme

London Heathrow T5 
Medium Lady Dior- £1917


----------



## BuRberrie

Does the price for the New Lock pouch increase as well?


----------



## michi_chi

BuRberrie said:


> Does the price for the New Lock pouch increase as well?



It depends on which country you're in? *eminere* posted that the price increased for certain collections, including the New Lock line, but whether or not the pouch was included in the price increase I'm not sure. If you're in the UK, however, the prices on the Dior online store for UK customers hasn't increased, so for the New Lock large promenade pouch, it's still £760


----------



## bagchic1

BuRberrie said:
			
		

> Does the price for the New Lock pouch increase as well?



No, I just got one yesterday and the price was still  $1150.


----------



## Glitzerland

Does anyone have UK and Euro prices for Miss Dior?


----------



## BuRberrie

Oh ok, thank you! That gives me some more extra time to save up for this baby  It's cheaper in Belgium (&#8364;800 = £665.452).


----------



## Dior_Lover

Lady Dior (Medium):
Houston, TX.

$3,400 Before tax


----------



## Serrazane

bagchic1 said:


> No, I just got one yesterday and the price was still  $1150.



Wow... How many new lock pouches are you the proud owner of now?


----------



## averagejoe

bagchic1 said:


> No, I just got one yesterday and the price was still $1150.


 
Ooo! Pictures please!


----------



## ELboy

oh no!! I really really want to get the Lady Dior in geranium.. but seeing the price now, don't think I will be able to buy it


----------



## EmmaPaige

lilluvangel said:


> anybody knows the current price, in US, for "miss dior" flap? Thanks



I don't know and I am curious as well.  Anyone knows?


----------



## averagejoe

EmmaPaige said:


> I don't know and I am curious as well. Anyone knows?


 
I believe that they are still $3100, and $3700 for the long chain version.


----------



## EmmaPaige

averagejoe said:


> I believe that they are still $3100, and $3700 for the long chain version.



Thank you so much!!!  In USD, correct?


----------



## averagejoe

EmmaPaige said:


> Thank you so much!!! In USD, correct?


 
Yes.


----------



## EmmaPaige

averagejoe said:


> Yes.



Thank you averagejoe, I really appreciate the reply!


----------



## lingqing

what's the address of Dior UK online store? i tried Dior official address and selected UK for country, but I didnt find the online store.


----------



## michi_chi

lingqing said:


> what's the address of Dior UK online store? i tried Dior official address and selected UK for country, but I didnt find the online store.


 
There is *no* direct link to the online store for UK customers. You can browse whether a bag is available to purchase online by selecting the filter 'Available online' in the range of bags you're looking at: although this is *not* available for the Lady Dior and Miss Dior ranges or other collections of higher value. If the 'Buy Online' button is shown below 'Discover In Store' button for a particular bag you're interested in (when you click on Product list'), then it's available to buy online. You can hover over this to see the online price for a particular bag


----------



## amp821

hello-
I'm trying to find some prices. 
Large and Small Panarea in USD
Granville large polochon in USD
Large soft shopping bag in USD

I'm new to Dior- let me know if I'm not providiing the right info.
Thanks


----------



## myang94

Canada:
Lady Dior Medium with strap 4000 Canadian dollar plus tax


----------



## averagejoe

myang94 said:


> Canada:
> Lady Dior Medium with strap 4000 Canadian dollar plus tax


 
Really?! I thought that it was $3600. Are you talking about the large?


----------



## myang94

averagejoe said:


> Really?! I thought that it was $3600. Are you talking about the large?



That's just a crazy price, but i pretty sure the price for medium cause i went to Dior boutique in Toronto last week. It's a patent leather medium Dior Lady with strap in beige


----------



## Addiex

myang94 said:
			
		

> That's just a crazy price, but i pretty sure the price for medium cause i went to Dior boutique in Toronto last week. It's a patent leather medium Dior Lady with strap in beige



I think it's 4000 in Vancouver as well. I don't understand why it's always more expensive in Canada and the tax isn't any lower!


----------



## angeluv101

Anyone knows price of ms Dior in Europe?


----------



## tcts0312

Anyone knows the lady dior wallet in patent leather(zip around) price in US?
Just check uk online store, it's 470 GBP. It's 540 GBP in China. I'll travel to US soon,
wondering if its price in US is cheaper than in China. Then, I can order from the store.


----------



## jaded

Does anyone know how much the Miss Dior and New Lock bags are in Canada? TIA


----------



## Sever1

hello, does anyone knows the price for Large 'Dior New Lock' pouch in Prague? Thanks in advance


----------



## michi_chi

Sever1 said:


> hello, does anyone knows the price for Large 'Dior New Lock' pouch in Prague? Thanks in advance



I'm not sure of the exact price, but I would imagine it would be in the region of 800 or in the UK it's £760


----------



## saphire80

Hi, does anyone know the miss dior and newlock flap prices in europe and HK? Thinking to get either but can't make up my mind to decide. Thanks!


----------



## Sever1

michi_chi said:


> I'm not sure of the exact price, but I would imagine it would be in the region of 800 or in the UK it's £760


 
Tank you. I saw the price on the official web-site and suppose that price would be approximatly the same. But i am not sure and that is why asked. May be anyone, who just has been or who lives in Prague, can tell me.


----------



## ladynorth

Addiex said:


> I think it's 4000 in Vancouver as well. I don't understand why it's always more expensive in Canada and the tax isn't any lower!


 

Totally agree!


----------



## muzbid

saphire80 said:


> Hi, does anyone know the miss dior and newlock flap prices in europe and HK? Thinking to get either but can't make up my mind to decide. Thanks!


 
I do not know the price, but what I know is that when I compared the price of Dior Soft in EU and HK, EU is cheaper!  I suppose the same differential applies for Ms Dior and Newlock.

Hope this helps somewhat.


----------



## michi_chi

saphire80 said:


> Hi, does anyone know the miss dior and newlock flap prices in europe and HK? Thinking to get either but can't make up my mind to decide. Thanks!


 
Not sure of the price in Hong Kong, but here are the prices for the Miss Dior prior to the price increase

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/dior-prices-worldwide-691602-8.html#post20764192

the price of the New Lock bag is £1450 for the regular Cannage and £1750 for large Cannage stitching in the UK and &#8364;1600 (regular stitching) and &#8364;1900 (large Cannage stitching) in France, without being more specific about where in Europe you're looking at, this is all I know


----------



## miyuki_luv

The Miss Dior (small with short strap) is 2300 Euros after the price increase. I think the price increase is about 200 euros for most of the bags.


----------



## LadyCupid

Lady Dior in US
Small $3400
Medium $3900

Are these prices correct? I can't believe how expensive they are.


----------



## averagejoe

yodaling1 said:


> Lady Dior in US
> Small $3400
> Medium $3900
> 
> Are these prices correct? I can't believe how expensive they are.


 
WHOA! That's crazy! I thought the medium was $3400, and the large was $3900. Can someone confirm the price?


----------



## LadyCupid

averagejoe said:


> WHOA! That's crazy! I thought the medium was $3400, and the large was $3900. Can someone confirm the price?



Actually I think the "small" is "medium" and the "medium" is "large" when the SA said this. 

Is there also a small size?


----------



## Serrazane

yodaling1 said:


> Actually I think the "small" is "medium" and the "medium" is "large" when the SA said this.
> 
> Is there also a small size?



Yes, it's very small! With no zipper closure at the top, but a leather flap instead.


----------



## LadyCupid

Serrazane said:


> Yes, it's very small! With no zipper closure at the top, but a leather flap instead.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1663318



Oh wow. I did not know the mini lady dior exists. Thank you for the picture!


----------



## Serrazane

Welcome to the Dior forum! I usually see you in the Channel Shopping threads. Hope you can help us with intel on Dior prices too.


----------



## Everlong

In the US, the "mini" was $2,250 for lambskin or patent leather and $1,850 for silk before the price increase so add about 10% for today's price.


----------



## LadyCupid

Serrazane said:


> Welcome to the Dior forum! I usually see you in the Channel Shopping threads. Hope you can help us with intel on Dior prices too.



Ya I know. I am still such a newbie with Dior so to get there with pricing is a long way to go. Is the Dior forum pretty informational like Chanel or lacking?


----------



## LadyCupid

Anyone knows miss dior pricing? How is miss dior classified? short chain and long chain?


----------



## Serrazane

yodaling1 said:


> Ya I know. I am still such a newbie with Dior so to get there with pricing is a long way to go. Is the Dior forum pretty informational like Chanel or lacking?



Unfortunately, there aren't many posters here compared to the Chanel forum, so information trickles in veeeery slowly. However there are regular tPFers here (*waves* to the boys, eminere and averagejoe) who have good knowledge of Dior products. 



yodaling1 said:


> Anyone knows miss dior pricing? How is miss dior classified? short chain and long chain?



The last update was $3100 for the short chain and $3700 for the long chain. Not quite sure if Miss Dior was affected by the recent price increase. Still, for the quality and finish, I think Miss Dior beats Chanel classic flap hands down. And with that pricing too lol!


----------



## LadyCupid

Serrazane said:


> Unfortunately, there aren't many posters here compared to the Chanel forum, so information trickles in veeeery slowly. However there are regular tPFers here (*waves* to the boys, eminere and averagejoe) who have good knowledge of Dior products.
> 
> 
> 
> The last update was $3100 for the short chain and $3700 for the long chain. Not quite sure if Miss Dior was affected by the recent price increase. Still, for the quality and finish, I think Miss Dior beats Chanel classic flap hands down. And with that pricing too lol!



Is interior of miss dior in leather? Where can I find out about sizing? How is the quality better?


----------



## Serrazane

yodaling1 said:


> Is interior of miss dior in leather? Where can I find out about sizing? How is the quality better?



Hi you can go to the Dior website to check the sizing. As for pics, there are quite a few threads that show the different colors or finishes. 
Here's one: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/the-miss-dior-bag-and-new-diorever-bag-698302.html

Yes, the inside is leather, lambskin I believe. I think both Chanel CF and Miss Dior have great quality but I've read about misalignment of quilts, straps showing off glue on the CF? And I've seen and felt the lambskin of the Miss Dior and it felt more durable (less delicate lol) that Chanel's lambskin. HTH.


----------



## LadyCupid

Serrazane said:


> Hi you can go to the Dior website to check the sizing. As for pics, there are quite a few threads that show the different colors or finishes.
> Here's one:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/the-miss-dior-bag-and-new-diorever-bag-698302.html
> 
> Yes, the inside is leather, lambskin I believe. I think both Chanel CF and Miss Dior have great quality but I've read about misalignment of quilts, straps showing off glue on the CF? And I've seen and felt the lambskin of the Miss Dior and it felt more durable (less delicate lol) that Chanel's lambskin. HTH.



thank you so much. what is that small dangling cute little thing inside the miss dior? coin pouch?


----------



## EndlessBagLove

yodaling1 said:
			
		

> thank you so much. what is that small dangling cute little thing inside the miss dior? coin pouch?



Hi yodeling, nice to see you here! That thing is a key pouch with a small cute key inside that can actually lock the Miss Dior bag  I just got one and did a reveal here


----------



## saphire80

muzbid said:


> I do not know the price, but what I know is that when I compared the price of Dior Soft in EU and HK, EU is cheaper!  I suppose the same differential applies for Ms Dior and Newlock.
> 
> Hope this helps somewhat.



Thanks! Yeah,im thinking either buying it in HK since im going there next month? Or ask my friend to get it in Italy in June, but thats still a question mark. Guess i have to decide which one to get 1st!


----------



## saphire80

michi_chi said:


> Not sure of the price in Hong Kong, but here are the prices for the Miss Dior prior to the price increase
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/dior-prices-worldwide-691602-8.html#post20764192
> 
> the price of the New Lock bag is £1450 for the regular Cannage and £1750 for large Cannage stitching in the UK and 1600 (regular stitching) and 1900 (large Cannage stitching) in France, without being more specific about where in Europe you're looking at, this is all I know



Thanks! Appreciate it!


----------



## alwaysadira

Hi everyone, would love to know the current price of both Lady Diors. Does the price differ with patent leather or the cannage?


----------



## Everlong

alwaysadira said:


> Hi everyone, would love to know the current price of both Lady Diors. Does the price differ with patent leather or the cannage?



Patent leather and lambskin have the same pricing

in the US:

Large: $3,900
Medium: $3,400


----------



## winnie862

Thanks for the US pricing information!


----------



## katherineting

Hi all, I'm pretty new here...
Could I check with you ladies the price of Lady Dior in Paris?
Both Medium and Large size as I'm heading to Paris next week.
Thank you!


----------



## lukrezia78

katherineting said:


> Hi all, I'm pretty new here...
> Could I check with you ladies the price of Lady Dior in Paris?
> Both Medium and Large size as I'm heading to Paris next week.
> Thank you!



LD Medium: 2500 Euros

LD Large: 2800 Euros


----------



## jaded

How much is the Panarea in Canada? TIA!


----------



## Yshloo

hi, anyone aware of the price of dior soft small size in europe?


----------



## michi_chi

Yshloo said:


> hi, anyone aware of the price of dior soft small size in europe?



The price is 1750 for the small size (the tote and zipped versions) and 1900 for the medium in France. Without knowing which country in particular you're looking for, this is all I know


----------



## gregsk

Is Lady Dior is cheaper in the US or in the UK ??


----------



## michi_chi

gregsk said:
			
		

> Is Lady Dior is cheaper in the US or in the UK ??



I would imagine that it would be cheaper to purchsase it in the UK rather than the US. Only because tax is already paid within the EU so there wouldn't be that added cost, it would only be postage from France on top of the cost of the bag, whereas prices for Lady Dior bags in the US would include US taxes and customs coming from the EU plus postage?

Also, if you're buying the bag from the UK and taking it outside of the EU, you would get a tax refund so the price of the bag itself would be cheaper too


----------



## gregsk

michi_chi said:


> I would imagine that it would be cheaper to purchsase it in the UK rather than the US. Only because tax is already paid within the EU so there wouldn't be that added cost, it would only be postage from France on top of the cost of the bag, whereas prices for Lady Dior bags in the US would include US taxes and customs coming from the EU plus postage?
> 
> Also, if you're buying the bag from the UK and taking it outside of the EU, you would get a tax refund so the price of the bag itself would be cheaper too



Thank you for your reply. I am not eligible to detax in UK as I am a UK resident but I travel ofter to NYC and I saw in recent messages that medium one was at $3,400 so $3,700 including tax when in London it is £2,300, so almost the same actually ! Do you think I can claim VAT back in NYC ? It would make the bag cheaper in NYC then ! 
Thank you


----------



## michi_chi

gregsk said:


> Thank you for your reply. I am not eligible to detax in UK as I am a UK resident but I travel ofter to NYC and I saw in recent messages that medium one was at $3,400 so $3,700 including tax when in London it is £2,300, so almost the same actually ! Do you think I can claim VAT back in NYC ? It would make the bag cheaper in NYC then !
> Thank you


 
Yes, as a non-US resident, you can get tax back from purchasing goods from the US you are taking out of the country. When I was there years ago, it was for any non-perishable goods over the amount of US$50 so a Dior bag would definitely be eligible for a tax refund  Digging deeper, however, seems to show that it's tax applied by the state, so whether or not you get a tax refund depends on the state you're in. I didn't claim tax back when I was in NYC, so I can't be certain. Maybe somebody else who's more familiar with taxes in NYC can jump in?

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Travel-g191-c1484/United-States:Sales.Tax.html


----------



## Yshloo

michi_chi said:


> The price is 1750 for the small size (the tote and zipped versions) and 1900 for the medium in France. Without knowing which country in particular you're looking for, this is all I know



Thank you for your info.


----------



## muzbid

gregsk said:


> Thank you for your reply. I am not eligible to detax in UK as I am a UK resident but I travel ofter to NYC and I saw in recent messages that medium one was at $3,400 so $3,700 including tax when in London it is £2,300, so almost the same actually ! Do you think I can claim VAT back in NYC ? It would make the bag cheaper in NYC then !
> Thank you


 
If you are a UK resident, and would be traveling, you could buy from Heathrow Airport T5.  If I remember correctly there's a Dior boutique.


----------



## Addy

Please post pricing information here: http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/dior-prices-worldwide-information-only-744040.html#post21579364


----------



## fauxpas

Does anyone know the prices of the Dior Wallets in the USA??


----------



## michi_chi

fauxpas said:


> Does anyone know the prices of the Dior Wallets in the USA??


 
You'll need to be more specific about which collection and type of wallets your looking at. Different collections and sizes have different prices


----------



## swtstephy

How much is the 'Tutti Dior' zipped wallet in the US?


----------



## fauxpas

More specifically, how much does the Lady Dior Continental Zip Wallet in Lambskin cost in the US?

I bought mine in Hong Kong during Jan. 2012 and it was 6300 HKD at the time, but I'm interested in the US price


----------



## twoladyslippers

twoladyslippers said:


> Miss Dior in Hong Kong
> 
> Small Short Chain: HK$25,000
> Small Long Chain: HK$28,000
> 
> Medium Short Chain: HK$30,000
> Medium Long Chain: HK$33,000



Miss Dior in Hong Kong

Small Short Chain: HK$30,500


----------



## nuala94

Does anyone know the price of Diorissimo bag medium size in Europe?


----------



## michi_chi

twoladyslippers said:


> Miss Dior in Hong Kong
> 
> Small Short Chain: HK$30,500



Can you update this in the Dior Prices Worldwide - Information Only thread please?

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/dior-prices-worldwide-information-only-744040.html


----------



## twoladyslippers

Does anyone know the price of the Miss Dior, small size, in Canada?


----------



## claudiaclaudia

nuala94 said:


> Does anyone know the price of Diorissimo bag medium size in Europe?



3000 euros


----------



## averagejoe

twoladyslippers said:


> Does anyone know the price of the Miss Dior, small size, in Canada?


 
It should be $3200 unless it was affected by the recent price increase. Hopefully another PFer can confirm the price


----------



## johnnjohn2011

anybody please tell me what the price of Anselm Reyle dior boston bag with D I O R charms and glass charm hanging on to it? thanks


----------



## michi_chi

johnnjohn2011 said:


> anybody please tell me what the price of Anselm Reyle dior boston bag with D I O R charms and glass charm hanging on to it? thanks



The small polochon (Boston style) bag is £1150 and the large camouflage travel bag (larger size of the polochon) £1600, the prices haven't changed with the price increase

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/new...-with-anselm-reyle-708705-4.html#post21020813


----------



## mocha_muffin

Hi,

I know this beauty is sold out. Just wondering if anyone still remember how much it costs. I've heard new Lady Dior tri-colors are coming & am saving up for that.

Thanks


----------



## gymangel812

does anyone know how much this bag costs?


----------



## eminere

mocha_muffin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know this beauty is sold out. Just wondering if anyone still remember how much it costs. I've heard new Lady Dior tri-colors are coming & am saving up for that.
> 
> Thanks


What currency???


----------



## eminere

gymangel812 said:


> does anyone know how much this bag costs?
> View attachment 1712770


usd7,100.


----------



## claudiaclaudia

eminere;21820497 said:
			
		

> What currency???



euro&#65311;and what color combos will be released&#65311;&#65311; thanks&#65281;&#65281;


----------



## eminere

claudiaclaudia said:


> euro&#65311;and what color combos will be released&#65311;&#65311; thanks&#65281;&#65281;


EUR2,400. 5 colour combos in the tricolour cannage lambskin for Pre-Fall.


----------



## mocha_muffin

eminere;21820497 said:
			
		

> What currency???



averagejoe gave me the price $3700. I believe it is in USD.

Anyone know the price in Australia? Thanks


----------



## eminere

mocha_muffin said:


> averagejoe gave me the price $3700. I believe it is in usd.
> 
> Anyone know the price in australia? Thanks


aud3,700.


----------



## claudiaclaudia

eminere;21820820 said:
			
		

> EUR2,400. 5 colour combos in the tricolour cannage lambskin for Pre-Fall.


 
thanks eminere.. are the tricolors cheaper than solid colored ones?? 
and do you happen to know what the 5 colors are??


----------



## Serrazane

claudiaclaudia said:


> thanks eminere.. are the tricolors cheaper than solid colored ones??
> and do you happen to know what the 5 colors are??



No they are definitely more expensive. But _just a little but more_.


----------



## eminere

Serrazane said:


> No they are definitely more expensive. But _just a little but more_.


Yep.


----------



## claudiaclaudia

eminere;21822956 said:
			
		

> Yep.


That makes sense. Since the price of ld went up to 2500 euros,, the tricolors will definitely be more expensive than that.. Any idea how much will it be?? Thanks..


----------



## Meetassy

I would like to buy Lady Dior in Large. 
I would like to ask that where is the cheapest to buy Large LD between Italy and UK? Pls Pls Pls kindly help me. 
My bro, the lovely bro who will buy me My first LD, is in Italy at the moment and he will fly to London next week.

Thank you


----------



## eminere

claudiaclaudia said:


> That makes sense. Since the price of ld went up to 2500 euros,, the tricolors will definitely be more expensive than that.. Any idea how much will it be?? Thanks..


See my post above!!! I've already answered.


----------



## lukrezia78

That's some good news!!!


----------



## lukrezia78

Wow, EUR 2400 for a tricolor? That's much less then I expected. I hope I will be able to get one. I am really curious how they look like. I am currently totally obsessed with the violine color but I will put it on a hold till I have seen the combos.

Spy pics anyone?


----------



## michi_chi

Meetassy said:


> I would like to buy Lady Dior in Large.
> I would like to ask that where is the cheapest to buy Large LD between Italy and UK? Pls Pls Pls kindly help me.
> My bro, the lovely bro who will buy me My first LD, is in Italy at the moment and he will fly to London next week.
> 
> Thank you



The recommended place in the UK to buy a Lady Dior is at Terminal 5 at Heathrow if you're transferring flights or you can ask the nice SAs to arrange to have it brought to the terminal you're at, but I believe you'll need to pay for it first. This is only because the prices are tax free, otherwise if you're lucky, I'm not 100% sure if they have Lady Diors there, but The Mall outlet in Leccio, near Florence, is a good place too. Other than that, the prices are the same after currency conversion between £s and s within the EU after tax is taken off if you're eligble for a tax refund


----------



## Meetassy

Thank you michi.


----------



## claudiaclaudia

eminere;21822956 said:
			
		

> Yep.





Serrazane said:


> No they are definitely more expensive. But _just a little but more_.






			
				eminere;21827523 said:
			
		

> See my post above!!! I've already answered.



2400euros&#65311;&#65311;I am confused.


----------



## rya0209

Hello ladies, wondering how much is the black patent wallet (can be used as clutch) in australia or other country retail price?
http://www.dior.com/couture/en_us/p...allet-in-black-leather-11-54.html/catId/4029/

thanks!


----------



## cupidstar

rya0209 said:


> Hello ladies, wondering how much is the black patent wallet (can be used as clutch) in australia or other country retail price?
> http://www.dior.com/couture/en_us/p...allet-in-black-leather-11-54.html/catId/4029/
> 
> thanks!



I bought it 2 months ago in malaysia and it's RM2700


----------



## eminere

claudiaclaudia said:


> 2400euros&#65311;&#65311;I am confused.


 What is so confusing?


----------



## eminere

rya0209 said:


> Hello ladies, wondering how much is the black patent wallet (can be used as clutch) in australia or other country retail price?
> http://www.dior.com/couture/en_us/p...allet-in-black-leather-11-54.html/catId/4029/
> 
> thanks!


AUD890.

By the way, not everyone here is female.


----------



## lukrezia78

eminere;21851832 said:
			
		

> What is so confusing?



after the current price increase, medium LD costs 2500 euros in Europe so 2400 euro for a limited tricolor seems too good to be true. I wouldn't mind the price though


----------



## claudiaclaudia

eminere;21851832 said:
			
		

> What is so confusing?



A solid color ld medium is 2500 euros, a tri-colored is 2400euros??


----------



## eminere

lukrezia78 said:


> after the current price increase, medium LD costs 2500 euros in Europe so 2400 euro for a limited tricolor seems too good to be true. I wouldn't mind the price though


Ah the regular Lady Dior was EUR2,200 before.  I think the increase on the tricolour would be nominal as well. Personally I also think it's quite a small premium for a very special bag.


----------



## mon_ma888

averagejoe said:


> It should be $3200 unless it was affected by the recent price increase. Hopefully another PFer can confirm the price


 
Its $3600 for the medium Lady Dior and $4000 for the large


----------



## michi_chi

nguyen.hoang said:


> UK Bond Street
> Lady Dior GBP 2300
> Miss Dior short chain (small) GBP 2300
> Miss Dior short chain (medium) GBP 2600
> Miss Dior long chain (small) GBP 2500
> Miss Dior long chain (medium) GBP 2800





nguyen.hoang said:


> UK Heathrow T5
> Lady Dior GBP 1916.67
> Miss Dior short chain (small) GBP 1916.67
> Miss Dior short chain (medium) GBP 2166.67
> Miss Dior long chain (small) GBP 2083.83
> Miss Dior long chain (medium) GBP 2333.33



When quoting the Lady Dior prices can you please give which size you're referring to?


----------



## nguyen.hoang

michi_chi said:


> When quoting the Lady Dior prices can you please give which size you're referring to?


 oh it is size medium


----------



## cbk021726

hi ladies and gents .. Just wondering if any one knows the current price of Miss Dior short chain in AUD pls .. Tnx heaps ..


----------



## rach.peng

does anyone know how much does the granville polochon bag cost in both sizes? TIA!


----------



## michi_chi

cbk021726 said:


> hi ladies and gents .. Just wondering if any one knows the current price of Miss Dior short chain in AUD pls .. Tnx heaps ..


 
have you looked at the *Dior Prices Worldwide - Information Only* thread? All prices are posted there; if not, questions are asked here and prices then updated on that thread.

The prices you are looking for (Miss Dior short chain) is already available there:

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/dior-prices-worldwide-information-only-744040-2.html#post22209306


----------



## jumping

Hi, anyone knows if there's price increase for lady dior med in paris? I know there's a price increase in London. Thanks!


----------



## Sprina

My SA told me that Dior increase their price twice a year and the next price increment is next month in Malaysia, about 10-15%. I assumed the increment is worldwide. I was looking at medium LD, so I am pretty sure that LD price will go up too


----------



## sophie234

What are the prices for a lady dior in canada in all sizes? Thanks in advance!


----------



## michi_chi

sophie234 said:


> What are the prices for a lady dior in canada in all sizes? Thanks in advance!


 
the information you're looking for is already on the Information Only thread - the Chat thread is for any questions re price if it's not listed on the Info thread

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/dior-prices-worldwide-information-only-744040-2.html#post21873688


----------



## hitukk

I am looking for prices for the Dior Panarea Totes in all sizes for the US.

TIA


----------



## _blush_

Hey guys! I couldn't find the price for the Diorissimo in London in the info only thread. Planning a trip in September. Any ideas?


----------



## Mtd

Hi!! Does anyone know if there is a price different between the lady Dior patent leather bag vs the lamp skin ??


----------



## averagejoe

Mtd said:


> Hi!! Does anyone know if there is a price different between the lady Dior patent leather bag vs the lamp skin ??


 
There is no difference; patent and lambskin are the same price.


----------



## chennypenn

Does anyone know the price of a lambskin/patent New Lock pouch/pochette in the US? Thank you!


----------



## winnie_cutie

Hi there,

Anyone knows the current price of : DIOR Lady Cannage Charms Oversized Large Clutch in Pattern and Lamskin leather? and how many colours do they have? i dont know where sell this beautiful clutch as its not available in our country.

Thanks a lot


----------



## michi_chi

*Update*: Not sure when the price increase came into effect, but I would imagine it would probably have been on the 9th like other members have intimated by their SAs. I can confirm the prices on the Dior website for UK customers have now been updated. The prices for lambskin and patent leather has increased by £80 for the New Lock pochette and £150 for the python skin New Lock pochettes. 

There is now also fuschia and tangerine python New Lock pochettes available for purchase online.

As I mentioned in the Information Only thread, I will check all prices available online when I get home and update the thread


----------



## styleofrose

Anyone knows the price of the New Lock Pochette in Singapore or Malaysia? My friend wasn't able to secure one for me last month.. before the price increase  TIA!


----------



## ELboy

Hi, what is the new price for a medium Lady Dior lambskin in the UK? And what colours do they have now? A friend is in London now and I'm thinking of asking her to get one for me! Thanks!!


----------



## bagwathi

Does anyone know the price of Small Lady Dior in Bangkok, going there in a months time.


----------



## ayla

Does anyone have any sense of what a New Lock would cost in Canada? I think they are a little less than the Miss Dior, but I'm not sure..


----------



## averagejoe

ayla said:


> Does anyone have any sense of what a New Lock would cost in Canada? I think they are a little less than the Miss Dior, but I'm not sure..


 
I think that they may cost around $2700 now, although I'm not sure as I have not inquired about the price myself.

Perhaps another PFer can chime in.


----------



## ayla

averagejoe said:


> I think that they may cost around $2700 now, although I'm not sure as I have not inquired about the price myself.
> 
> Perhaps another PFer can chime in.



Thanks ! 

I guess I'll give Bloor a call when they're open.. next event is in August, so I mayyyy just indulge.


----------



## averagejoe

ayla said:


> Thanks !
> 
> I guess I'll give Bloor a call when they're open.. next event is in August, so I mayyyy just indulge.


 
They have an event that includes Dior? Wow! It's been a while. They used to have gift cards with purchase (at different values based on how much you spend), but when they increased the gift card value to 25% of the purchase, they stopped including Dior in the event.


----------



## ayla

averagejoe said:


> They have an event that includes Dior? Wow! It's been a while. They used to have gift cards with purchase (at different values based on how much you spend), but when they increased the gift card value to 25% of the purchase, they stopped including Dior in the event.



There's always two sets of events, one where it's something like 10% or worse (50$ at 750$ spent, 100$ at 1,250 etc etc), or 25%.  The 25% happens in November, and used to be 25% off, rather than 25% as a gift card. 

Should be coming..


----------



## averagejoe

ayla said:


> There's always two sets of events, one where it's something like 10% or worse (50$ at 750$ spent, 100$ at 1,250 etc etc), or 25%. The 25% happens in November, and used to be 25% off, rather than 25% as a gift card.
> 
> Should be coming..


 
Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Scarf Addict

ELboy said:


> Hi, what is the new price for a medium Lady Dior lambskin in the UK? And what colours do they have now? A friend is in London now and I'm thinking of asking her to get one for me! Thanks!!



£2300 in the UK and &#8364;2500 in Europe 

(Note to UK buyers - at the current £/&#8364; rate it is cheaper to buy in Europe for UK buyers = around £2000 if you can get around &#8364;1.25 to the pound.)


----------



## ELboy

Scarf Addict said:


> £2300 in the UK and 2500 in Europe
> 
> (Note to UK buyers - at the current £/ rate it is cheaper to buy in Europe for UK buyers = around £2000 if you can get around 1.25 to the pound.)



Thanks for the head up! Any idea what colours they have now?


----------



## Scarf Addict

ELboy said:


> Thanks for the head up! Any idea what colours they have now?



Oh sorry I don't know about colours - I guess the Black will be in stock as it is a classic.  I haven't been to Harrods for a while.  Paris emailed me the prices on Monday as it happened.
Hope someone can chime in with colours?


----------



## mytwocents

How much are the small new lock bags with the metal long chain? Prices aren't on the Dior site. Sorry I don't know it's proper name but they are the ones that look a little bigger than a Chanel WOC. They look so fab I need to get one!


----------



## Karianne

mytwocents said:


> How much are the small new lock bags with the metal long chain? Prices aren't on the Dior site. Sorry I don't know it's proper name but they are the ones that look a little bigger than a Chanel WOC. They look so fab I need to get one!






New Look pochette is 800


----------



## chennypenn

Karianne said:


> New Look pochette is 800



In the US, the New Lock pochettes/pouches are $1,300 + tax for the lambskin and patent.  (from Beverly Hills store, as of 2 weeks ago.)


----------



## mytwocents

Karianne said:


> New Look pochette is 800


 


chennypenn said:


> In the US, the New Lock pochettes/pouches are $1,300 + tax for the lambskin and patent. (from Beverly Hills store, as of 2 weeks ago.)


 
Thank you. One of the members who bought the purple patent one was kind enough to give me the price. I am really loving it.


----------



## aa12

Does anybody know how much the granville is currently in the US. regular/medium size...
Thank you!


----------



## aidan

Anyone knows the price of dior granville medium in malaysia n singapore?


----------



## namie

If I recall correctly, the Granville is priced very close to Lady Dior.


----------



## nguyenp

May I ask whether Dior has frequent price increases? Thank you in advance


----------



## michi_chi

nguyenp said:


> May I ask whether Dior has frequent price increases? Thank you in advance


 
price increases usually occurs twice a year, sometimes but not always to the same collections


----------



## nguyenp

michi_chi said:


> price increases usually occurs twice a year, sometimes but not always to the same collections



Thank you!


----------



## MessyCaos

Anyone heard word of the potential next price increase on handbags? I know the last one happened in Mar.. just wondering if another is coming this year and when..?


----------



## artisamson

Are there any rules of thumb for fair eBay auction values relative to new/department store? Is it reasonable to pay near full price on eBay, or should I expect discount-type prices?


----------



## averagejoe

MessyCaos said:


> Anyone heard word of the potential next price increase on handbags? I know the last one happened in Mar.. just wondering if another is coming this year and when..?


 
Price increases aren't announced until a few days before they happen, but I am sure that another one will come before Christmas this year.


----------



## averagejoe

artisamson said:


> Are there any rules of thumb for fair eBay auction values relative to new/department store? Is it reasonable to pay near full price on eBay, or should I expect discount-type prices?


 
It depends on the style and condition of the bag, as well as the reputation of the seller. Dior bags do not retain their retail value when they sell on Ebay (it could be that they are not as popular as Chanel and LV bags, which have a higher resale value), even if they are in brand new condition. This is only for Ebay, though. I've seen Dior bags sell for almost-retail prices through Bluefly, Beyond the Rack, and StyleDrops. 

At the end of the day, if you see a Dior bag on Ebay that you really want, then it doesn't matter what price is "reasonable" for it; your goal should be to win it through the highest bid that you can offer.


----------



## artisamson

averagejoe said:


> It depends on the style and condition of the bag, as well as the reputation of the seller. Dior bags do not retain their retail value when they sell on Ebay (it could be that they are not as popular as Chanel and LV bags, which have a higher resale value), even if they are in brand new condition. This is only for Ebay, though. I've seen Dior bags sell for almost-retail prices through Bluefly, Beyond the Rack, and StyleDrops.
> 
> At the end of the day, if you see a Dior bag on Ebay that you really want, then it doesn't matter what price is "reasonable" for it; your goal should be to win it through the highest bid that you can offer.



I asked because this 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-D...ir-Cannage-Lambskin-Leather?item=221100172979
is currently at $230... I checked the authentication forum and they say it's authentic. The price just seems insanely low, and I didn't know if they sell that much cheaper on eBay. I guess there's still plenty of time on the auction though. I know *my* price point, and I'm not jumping in yet.


----------



## Scarf Addict

I was in Selfridges a week ago and the SA hinted at a price rise....


----------



## klng

There was a price increase on all handbags in July 2012, according to my Dior SA.


----------



## michi_chi

klng said:


> There was a price increase on all handbags in July 2012, according to my Dior SA.


 
There was a price increase in March and one in July in the UK, but the two price increases weren't applied to all collections. The one in March, from what I could see, only affected the Lady Dior and Miss Dior collections while the New Lock and Panarea collections had their price increased in July.


----------



## rose10

Can anyone tell me the current price of the Panerea Tote Medium either in US$ or CAD$? Please and Thank You!


----------



## tegan

klng said:


> There was a price increase on all handbags in July 2012, according to my Dior SA.



My SA told me that there was no price increase.  In fact, I got the same quote on a bag that I purchased a few months ago on a different color...that was yesterday.

Hmmmmm


----------



## tegan

namie said:


> If I recall correctly, the Granville is priced very close to Lady Dior.



My Granville bag was $3000 USD....


----------



## juicy935

How much is it for a Granville Large and a Lady Dior medium in the US???


----------



## Nahreen

Does anybody know the price of this Lady Dior Wallet in the US or know if the prices in US are similar to UK?

www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/product/...-beige-patent-leather-6-4856.html/catId/4029/


----------



## tegan

Nahreen said:


> Does anybody know the price of this Lady Dior Wallet in the US or know if the prices in US are similar to UK?
> 
> www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/product/...-beige-patent-leather-6-4856.html/catId/4029/



i am not sure on this wallet, but the Lady Dior Zip Around I believe is $780.00


----------



## Nahreen

tegan said:


> i am not sure on this wallet, but the Lady Dior Zip Around I believe is $780.00



Thanks, this at least gives me an idea about the price level in the US.


----------



## mahawi

Lady Dior  L 1150 Kuwait dinar (kwd)
Lady Dior  M 1010 kuwait dinar.


----------



## bagwathi

Latest price from Heathrow : 
Mini Lady Dior Satin 1125 pounds
Mini Lady Dior Lambskin 1333 pounds -limited edition


----------



## crazy8baglady

Does anyone know how much the Diorissimo in ostrich or crocodile costs in US$???  I am obsessed with them at the moment...


----------



## babyrabbit

bagwathi said:


> Latest price from Heathrow :
> Mini Lady Dior Satin 1125 pounds
> Mini Lady Dior Lambskin 1333 pounds -limited edition


------------------------------------------------------------------------
Recently I have been looking for a Mini (= Small) red lambskin lady dior bag but so far haven't succeeded after checking out these two places,

London Heathrow Terminal 5: (on 31 August,2012)
mini (small) lady dior satin (Black) GBP 1350  
mini lady dior lambskin (black) GBP 1500

Taipei 101 (on 6 Sept 2012)
mini lady dior satin limited edition (champagne) for Taipei 101 NTD 11,xxx 
(They have quite a lot of mini versions but not the one that I have in mind) 

medium lady dior gold python skin NTD 23, xxx (xxx as in --dont remember exactly XD)

Any idea on mini (small) lady dior in France? have you seen any other colour apart from black? I'd really like to go to Paris and get a red one!


----------



## minime1388

Does anyone know how much LD Large would cost in Heathrow Airport?


----------



## _blush_

Prices of some Dior items in Jeddah, Kingdom of Saudi Arabia:

- Panarea Pouch: 1800 Riyals
- New Lock Pouchette: 5000 Riyals
- Lady Dior Medium: 13500 Riyals
- Granville Polochon: 12000 Riyals
- Lady Dior Patent Black Zip-Around Wallet: 3100 Riyals
- Lady Dior Patent Black Snap Closure Wallet: 3200 Riyals


----------



## eminere

mahawi said:


> Lady Dior  L 1150 Kuwait dinar (kwd)
> Lady Dior  M 1010 kuwait dinar.





bagwathi said:


> Latest price from Heathrow :
> Mini Lady Dior Satin 1125 pounds
> Mini Lady Dior Lambskin 1333 pounds -limited edition





naachyan said:


> Prices of some Dior items in Jeddah, Kingdom of Saudi Arabia:
> 
> - Panarea Pouch: 1800 Riyals
> - New Lock Pouchette: 5000 Riyals
> - Lady Dior Medium: 13500 Riyals
> - Granville Polochon: 12000 Riyals
> - Lady Dior Patent Black Zip-Around Wallet: 3100 Riyals
> - Lady Dior Patent Black Snap Closure Wallet: 3200 Riyals


Kindly add these prices to the Information thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/dior-prices-worldwide-information-only-744040.html


----------



## sweetfancy

Hi there!

I know this is an older bag but does anyone know its value?

Cheers


----------



## scaredycat

How much is the panarea medium in the US?


----------



## serene

how much is this medium (or is it small?) lady dior with pearls in UK or/and FR?


----------



## michi_chi

serene said:


> how much is this medium (or is it small?) lady dior with pearls in UK or/and FR?


 
that's the medium size, but this was a seasonal piece (or was it limited edition?) and was quite popular. It is no longer on sale in boutiques, but somebody might be able to tell you the price.


----------



## serene

michi_chi said:


> that's the medium size, but this was a seasonal piece (or was it limited edition?) and was quite popular. It is no longer on sale in boutiques, but somebody might be able to tell you the price.



I thought that because it's still at dior.com (although in beige) it would be available 

But thanks, I love the pearl necklace attachment so I would def. want to buy this and not one without the pearls


----------



## michi_chi

serene said:


> I thought that because it's still at dior.com (although in beige) it would be available
> 
> But thanks, I love the pearl necklace attachment so I would def. want to buy this and not one without the pearls


 
I would try e-mailing Dior Customer Service to ask if it's still available in any of the boutiques, they can check worldwide stock for you. Sometimes bags are still shown on the website, but it doesn't mean that it's available in boutiques and even this depends on how well certain styles/colours of each collection sell in that city/state/country. Make sure you include the reference number noted on the listing so it makes checking for the exact bag you're looking for easier: contactdior@dior.com


----------



## ellrene

Hi..does anyone know lady dior medium patent leather in Korean Won?Thank you


----------



## mon_ma888

ellrene said:


> Hi..does anyone know lady dior medium patent leather in Korean Won?Thank you



Luxury items in Korea are way expensive.  The boutiques are much more expensive than the duty free shops. Although you can get a tax free refund on boutique purchases at 7%- its really not much of a steal. Im from Canada and doing the conversion against the weaker won including tax refund when i went in march of this year was still more than what i would pay in Canada. For example, chanel classic m/l  flap was priced at $6,100,000 won in the boutique. That's almost $6000 for a medium flap. I picked one up at the duty free for $4710 usd . Still more than Canada but i saved in taxes.

You are better off getting it at the duty free shops which are in usd.


----------



## babyrabbit

Switzerland (Geneva store)

mini (small) Pink lambskin leather CHF 2200 (also in black)
mini (small) White satin with transparent handle and swarovsky hardware CHF1850 (super beautiful!)
mini (small) Red satin CHF 1700


----------



## eminere

babyrabbit said:


> Switzerland (Geneva store)
> 
> mini (small) Pink lambskin leather CHF 2200 (also in black)
> mini (small) White satin with transparent handle and swarovsky hardware CHF1850 (super beautiful!)
> mini (small) Red satin CHF 1700


Please post prices here: http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/dior-prices-worldwide-information-only-744040.html


----------



## lecherie

Anyone knows how much the Granville is in us? Thanks!


----------



## casluvchanel

Does anyone knows how much is the lady dior wallet with chain in euro? Also, how many sizes of lady dior is having? May i know the pricing for the smallest one? TIA


----------



## michi_chi

casluvchanel said:


> Does anyone knows how much is the lady dior wallet with chain in euro? Also, how many sizes of lady dior is having? May i know the pricing for the smallest one? TIA


 
you've been posting questions repeatedly on different threads, this isn't necessary. Have you checked this thread for information? If it's not there, you'll need to specify the country you're looking for a price for and which material (ie lambskin/patent leather, exotic skin or tweed, etc):

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/dior-prices-worldwide-information-only-744040-3.html


----------



## casluvchanel

Dear Michi _chi, definitely i hv checked through threads and i couldn't find the pricing and infor, that's why i posted my question hoping kind tpfers could help me. The reason is i'm traveling to europe next week. Not every tpfers will look into each thread i suppose, that's why i just trying my luck & don't deserved such a comment from u tho. TQ


----------



## averagejoe

casluvchanel said:


> Dear Michi _chi, definitely i hv checked through threads and i couldn't find the pricing and infor, that's why i posted my question hoping kind tpfers could help me. The reason is i'm traveling to europe next week. Not every tpfers will look into each thread i suppose, that's why i just trying my luck & don't deserved such a comment from u tho. TQ


 
I don't think that Michi_chi meant to offend with her words. She's always very nice on the forum. 

I think she meant that you can save time by posting in the pricing thread, instead of having to ask in a number of different threads and wait for an answer. Her advice is meant to be helpful.


----------



## Swanky

Hey guys 
Please be patient w/ other members, no need to publicly reprimand anyone, just report posts that you feel break our rules, this way threads don't run off topic and no one is arguing.

*Also, please do not post the same question more than once and make very certain you are asking in the correct thread.*  Please search extensively if you are not being answered, typically members grow tired of answering the same questions over and over and eventually start ignoring them.


----------



## Celinite

Is it possible for me to buy a Diorissimo bag off-the-rack in UK / France?

I would really like to get one for my mom


----------



## michi_chi

Celinite said:


> Is it possible for me to buy a Diorissimo bag off-the-rack in UK / France?
> 
> I would really like to get one for my mom


 
not sure exactly what you mean by 'off the rack', there has been no further information posted about the official launch date, but because it's posted on the Dior website it should be available to purchase without an appointment. Please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## blossomlight

Hi,
Does anyone know how much is the price for Miss Dior Medium(long chain) in Australia & Malaysia? 

Thanks!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

I just checked the Dior price looks like it cheaper in France n London den USA ? Are those the places you can get them the cheapest ? do you still pay tax like the USA ? For a $3600 bag w/ tax is like 4k almost &#58390;


----------



## michi_chi

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> I just checked the Dior price looks like it cheaper in France n London den USA ? Are those the places you can get them the cheapest ? do you still pay tax like the USA ? For a $3600 bag w/ tax is like 4k almost &#58390;


 
It is only cheaper if you buy it directly from France, whether as a mail order or directly from the boutique. If you're referring to prices from London Heathrow, I think those prices are duty free so you won't be able to claim tax refunds on those prices. As long as you're not a citizen of the EU, you can claim taxes back minus admin fees and can request this from the SA when you purchase your bag. As export to the UK from France is cheaper than the US (factoring in export tax, import tax, shipping to different countries etc), it will definitely be cheaper in the EU


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

michi_chi said:
			
		

> It is only cheaper if you buy it directly from France, whether as a mail order or directly from the boutique. If you're referring to prices from London Heathrow, I think those prices are duty free so you won't be able to claim tax refunds on those prices. As long as you're not a citizen of the EU, you can claim taxes back minus admin fees and can request this from the SA when you purchase your bag. As export to the UK from France is cheaper than the US (factoring in export tax, import tax, shipping to different countries etc), it will definitely be cheaper in the EU



Thank u  so how much is the price fir a medium lady Dior after all those deducts n etcs. Looks like it cheaper if I order from them den , I was thinking about ask my friend in Italy to get the bag for me originally .


----------



## narico

Does anyone know the price of this little bag/clutch in US and/or Europe?


----------



## oOLilyOo

Those in Aust. that would love to know the prices of Dior stock, call the Castlereagh St store on 02 9266 5459. The staff are super helpful and patient. I am in Adelaide so I am constantly calling up for prices and colours in stock whilst I am figuring out what I should buy for my first Dior 

I found out the prices for the following (as of 14 Oct 2012):

Dior Soft small in lambskin/patent - $2600
Dior Soft large in lambskin/patent - $2800

Lady Dior 'Rendevouz' wallet (chain and charms) - $890

Miss Dior wallet - $1090 but there is not one in stock in Aust. However they could possibly ship one in from o/s if you are willing to put down a deposit.

Miss Dior lambskin bag - from memory it was $3600

At this stage I am thinking of getting a large patent Dior Soft in black and Lady Dior wallet in dust pink patent. Any thoughts?


----------



## eminere

Glad that you find the staff helpful.


----------



## michi_chi

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> Thank u  so how much is the price fir a medium lady Dior after all those deducts n etcs. Looks like it cheaper if I order from them den , I was thinking about ask my friend in Italy to get the bag for me originally .


 
you can check for prices here, the price quoted for the medium Lady Dior at Heathrow T5 is £1916.67 - this price is already VAT free

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/dior-prices-worldwide-information-only-744040-2.html#post22529626

you can also check the price for the medium Lady Dior in France and calculate the amount of tax you can get refunded that way. 16.38% tax is applied to all retail prices, but you will get approx 12-13% of the price back in tax refunds

http://sg.franceguide.com/practical...a-12-tax-refund.html?NodeID=124&EditoID=11894


----------



## oOLilyOo

eminere;23086428 said:
			
		

> Glad that you find the staff helpful.



eminere, thanks  Totally diff experience from my Louis Vuitton Champs Alysee experience. I ran out of the store crying on my honeymoon. I didn't end up buying anything!


----------



## jessnmm

Hi fellow fans of Dior~ I've tried searching the forum but could not the answer I wanted:
I've heard that Dior will be increasing prices in Canada for the Lady Dior Collection by the end of October
I just wanted to see if anyone else heard about this and if it's actually true. 
It could just be people gossiping, but I want to make sure because I want to invest in a Medium Patent and I wonder if it's the right time to buy.

Thanks so much in advance, if i've entered the wrong thread please kindly advise me to the right one, I would very much appreciate it 
You are all lovely!


----------



## Milana89

does anyone know the price for medium diorissimo in uk? thx


----------



## blazedog

Does anyone know what the price of the Diorissimo Wallet in the US? It is like the two color Diorissimo Tote and styled like the Vuitton Insolite wallet.


----------



## michi_chi

jessnmm said:


> Hi fellow fans of Dior~ I've tried searching the forum but could not the answer I wanted:
> I've heard that Dior will be increasing prices in Canada for the Lady Dior Collection by the end of October
> I just wanted to see if anyone else heard about this and if it's actually true.
> It could just be people gossiping, but I want to make sure because I want to invest in a Medium Patent and I wonder if it's the right time to buy.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance, if i've entered the wrong thread please kindly advise me to the right one, I would very much appreciate it
> You are all lovely!


 
It's not possible to tell for certain when a price increase happens. It usually occurs twice a year, once earlier in the year and once later, but even the SAs aren't informed of price increases until a few days before it's set to happen.


----------



## jessnmm

michi_chi said:


> It's not possible to tell for certain when a price increase happens. It usually occurs twice a year, once earlier in the year and once later, but even the SAs aren't informed of price increases until a few days before it's set to happen.



Thanks michi_chi! I figured I might as well get one now before the price goes up


----------



## longneckzaraffe

narico said:


> Does anyone know the price of this little bag/clutch in US and/or Europe?



did you ever find out what the price of this bag was? i'd like to know too. thank uuu


----------



## Bowwie

Does anyone know how much is the Dior new lock pochette in euro? i'll go to Paris next week. Can't wait to get it!!!


----------



## michi_chi

Bowwie said:


> Does anyone know how much is the Dior new lock pochette in euro? i'll go to Paris next week. Can't wait to get it!!!


 
in lambskin/patent leather it's 900, 1600 for the python version


----------



## Dior Fans

I check the price of Dior Panarea in Malaysia, the SA told me the size is M & L. But in this forum, ppl has been stating S & M, did I miss out anything here?


----------



## michi_chi

Dior Fans said:


> I check the price of Dior Panarea in Malaysia, the SA told me the size is M & L. But in this forum, ppl has been stating S & M, did I miss out anything here?



it's a miscommunication from the SAs and the Dior website where this is how it's posted (it displays information as the Panarea or the Large Panarea). I have spoken to a representative at Dior Customer Service and an SA at the boutique in Manchester and they corrected me by saying that they're not sure why they've listed the bags on the website like that, because the Medium is actually the *Small *size and the Large they refer to on their website is the *Medium*. Dior no longer stocks the Large size which has been discontinued from previous seasons (the Panarea was first introduced in 2009) and now only offer the small and medium sizes.


----------



## Dior Fans

Thanks for your clarification!


----------



## vievie

Gals, Can any help me on this . 

 How many sizes are there for Dior Panarea and also the price for each size in Euro  . 

Which color is the best ?


----------



## lulalula

blazedog said:


> Does anyone know what the price of the Diorissimo Wallet in the US? It is like the two color Diorissimo Tote and styled like the Vuitton Insolite wallet.



Should be around $975 or $995 as I remember.


----------



## michi_chi

vievie said:


> Gals, Can any help me on this .
> 
> How many sizes are there for Dior Panarea and also the price for each size in Euro .
> 
> Which color is the best ?


 
there are currently 2 sizes (Small and Medium) and some select few boutiques have the mini size. The colour depends on what is available in the boutique near you or the one you intend to visit in Europe. Without knowing which specific country you're wanting prices for, I can only tell you the Small is 760 and the Medium is 830 in France.

I have the small Silver Panarea and I love it and use it as my everyday bag, but this was a seasonal colour and depends on availability. Mink grey is also a great colour and is also a classic colour that will go well with everything and because it's a signature House of Dior colour, you can't really go wrong with it. The Bois de Rose is also a nice colour if you like a pale pink colour, otherwise the black is a classic option and has been carried by Natalie Portman quite a lot when she was first chosen as the celebrity for the Miss Cherie parfum and Nude foundation campaigns.


----------



## Dior Fans

I like the fourlard pink Panarea. It goes well with any colour.


----------



## Jdacosta

Hey, I was hoping that someone would know the Lady Dior prices for this season in medium? Thanks


----------



## vievie

michi_chi said:


> there are currently 2 sizes (Small and Medium) and some select few boutiques have the mini size. The colour depends on what is available in the boutique near you or the one you intend to visit in Europe. Without knowing which specific country you're wanting prices for, I can only tell you the Small is 760 and the Medium is 830 in France.
> 
> I have the small Silver Panarea and I love it and use it as my everyday bag, but this was a seasonal colour and depends on availability. Mink grey is also a great colour and is also a classic colour that will go well with everything and because it's a signature House of Dior colour, you can't really go wrong with it. The Bois de Rose is also a nice colour if you like a pale pink colour, otherwise the black is a classic option and has been carried by Natalie Portman quite a lot when she was first chosen as the celebrity for the Miss Cherie parfum and Nude foundation campaigns.



Thanks for the reply , so is it the small one you cant shoulder carry it ? The one that Natalie Portman used is it consider the medium where we can shoulder carry it ? Is it possible that you show me your bag with you carry  it . thanks alot . 

The price that you mention is it current price for  now ?


----------



## michi_chi

vievie said:


> Thanks for the reply , so is it the small one you cant shoulder carry it ? The one that Natalie Portman used is it consider the medium where we can shoulder carry it ? Is it possible that you show me your bag with you carry it . thanks alot .
> 
> The price that you mention is it current price for now ?


 
Yes, those prices are current and were taken from the Dior website.

I have the Small size which is the same size as Natalie Portman's. It's a bit confusing, but the Medium size is larger, almost like a shopper bag, but the small suits me better because I'm only about 5'5". I don't have any photos on my work computer, but I had posted a photo of me with my small silver Panarea in the Your Diors in Action thread here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/your-diors-in-action-134212-58.html#post20873041


----------



## vievie

michi_chi said:


> Yes, those prices are current and were taken from the Dior website.
> 
> I have the Small size which is the same size as Natalie Portman's. It's a bit confusing, but the Medium size is larger, almost like a shopper bag, but the small suits me better because I'm only about 5'5". I don't have any photos on my work computer, but I had posted a photo of me with my small silver Panarea in the Your Diors in Action thread here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/your-diors-in-action-134212-58.html#post20873041



I think yours is consider medium where you can shoulder carry it , I think there are 3 sizes from what you mention , there a mini 1 where you cant shoulder carry it , I am also about your height so I think its better for me to get  like yours, so now I am wondering  how many colors they have .


----------



## michi_chi

vievie said:


> I think yours is consider medium where you can shoulder carry it , I think there are 3 sizes from what you mention , there a mini 1 where you cant shoulder carry it , I am also about your height so I think its better for me to get  like yours, so now I am wondering  how many colors they have .



the mini one is a limited edition version which as I said, isn't available in all boutiques and was only in select colours. The one I have is definitely the Small size and is very spacious and carries a lot of stuff, although you don't want to overload the bag with too many heavy items as this can put strain on the leather handles. If you went into the boutique and asked for the Medium, the SA will give you the larger one - both the Small and Medium sizes are shoulder bags


----------



## Katyamaxim

Anyone knows how much the Dior milly is in fr/ uk ? Thanks! 






[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## eminere

Katyamaxim said:


> Anyone knows how much the Dior milly is in fr/ uk ? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


UK prices are given on the UK Dior web site.


----------



## michi_chi

Katyamaxim said:


> Anyone knows how much the Dior milly is in fr/ uk ? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


 
the Milly shoulder bag is £1800 (1900 in France) and the shopper bag is £2200 (2300 in France)


----------



## hwang shin

Anyone please tell me the price of this dress at your location
http://urbansybaris.files.wordpress.com/2012/10/christian-dior-fall-2012-siri-tollerod.jpg


----------



## juicy935

would anyone know the price of these two bags?

in USD

they're gorgeous pieces


----------



## nanh

does anyone know the prices in Istanbul and any info on tax refund?


----------



## narico

longneckzaraffe said:


> did you ever find out what the price of this bag was? i'd like to know too. thank uuu



I will check and let you know. I can't remember now LOL!


----------



## longneckzaraffe

Thanks girl, I purchased it online for abt 900 pds



narico said:


> I will check and let you know. I can't remember now LOL!


----------



## narico

longneckzaraffe said:


> Thanks girl, I purchased it online for abt 900 pds



Oh ok thanks!


----------



## Blissment

Hey gals, anyone know the Lady Dior small and medium price? with the shoulder trap one pls.


----------



## vievie

Hey girls, I heard France do not have Dior Panarea Medium is that true. Anyone know the price for this bag, and do they sell in Paris / France ?


----------



## michi_chi

Blissment said:


> Hey gals, anyone know the Lady Dior small and medium price? with the shoulder trap one pls.



prices are listed here, without knowing which country you want prices for http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/dior-prices-worldwide-information-only-744040-3.html#post23108573


----------



## michi_chi

vievie said:


> Hey girls, I heard France do not have Dior Panarea Medium is that true. Anyone know the price for this bag, and do they sell in Paris / France ?



Depends on what you refer to as the medium size - there are only two sizes available for the Panarea, the Small and the Medium (listed as Large on the Dior website, but Dior Customer Service and SAs have confirmed this is an error). There used to be a Large when the collection was first introduced in 2009, but this is no longer available. As far as I can see on the website, the Small is no longer available to purchase online, but it is possible to contact Dior Customer Service to enquire about stock from specific boutiques in France: contactdior@dior.com

Prices for both prices in euros for France are listed on the Dior Prices Worldwide - Information Only thread

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/dior-prices-worldwide-information-only-744040-3.html#post23108573


----------



## vievie

What is the official website ? I try but it's in Chinese and I can't see the web in English


----------



## michi_chi

vievie said:


> What is the official website ? I try but it's in Chinese and I can't see the web in English



It's just www.dior.com, you can change the country on the bottom right corner to the country you want, but if you're looking at prices for France, the website will be displayed in French


----------



## claricecl

Hello! I would like to know how much is the New Lock Pochette in the USA! Does anybody know? Thank y`all!!!


----------



## vink

Hi,

Could anyone share the price of the small original Granville? It's the smallest size. Seems to be about 10-12" long. I can't find the exact size of it. 

TIA!!!


----------



## lecherie

vink said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Could anyone share the price of the small original Granville? It's the smallest size. Seems to be about 10-12" long. I can't find the exact size of it.
> 
> TIA!!!



It's $2,700!


----------



## lecherie

lecherie said:


> It's $2,700!



Just make it clear- The small Granville is priced USD2,700 in the USA.


----------



## vink

lecherie said:


> Just make it clear- The small Granville is priced USD2,700 in the USA.



Thank you very much!


----------



## michi_chi

lecherie said:


> Just make it clear- The small Granville is priced USD2,700 in the USA.



can you make sure the price is also posted here please? it means any price information can be referenced in one place by all members. thanks

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/dior-prices-worldwide-information-only-744040-4.html


----------



## klng

claricecl said:


> Hello! I would like to know how much is the New Lock Pochette in the USA! Does anybody know? Thank y`all!!!



It is usd$1300. I just bought one in fuchsia


----------



## rk4265

Hi does anyone know the price range for the dior christal watches?


----------



## claricecl

klng said:


> It is usd$1300. I just bought one in fuchsia



 thanks!!


----------



## wowow_piyo

do you know guys, when will dior increase their price, cause channel already did?


----------



## kochupurackal

Does anyone knows the ptice of Dior karenina in crocodile leather? i have seen one somewhere but dont know whether the price is reasonable. also what is the reasonable price of a lady dior that produced in 90s but of crocodile leather? thanks


----------



## michi_chi

wowow_piyo said:


> do you know guys, when will dior increase their price, cause channel already did?



Dior normally increases their prices twice a year - one during the first half of the year, and another in the second half. Price increases normally apply to certain collections only at different times, but this isn't announced even to the SAs at boutiques until a few days before it is due to be increased.

Dior does not increase it prices in relation to other designer houses, so although Chanel might have applied their price increase recently doesn't mean that Dior definitely will


----------



## sandc

I'm new to Dior, so please forgive me if I should've been able to find this info. Is this the Lady Dior large tote and does anyone know the price in the US?  Thank you!


----------



## jess236

I'm interested in getting a Dior wallet. Could someone please tell me the price of this Lady Dior patent leather wallet ?

http://www.dior.com/couture/en_us/p...hyst-patent-leather-11-17663.html/catId/4029/

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Scarf Addict

Anyone know the price of the Privee perfumes in euros please?  Thank you!


----------



## _mimo_

Hello guys!

How much is the Large black leather 'Dior Granville' polochon bag in US?


----------



## averagejoe

_mimo_ said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> How much is the Large black leather 'Dior Granville' polochon bag in US?



The large one should be around $3300, although I'm not sure of the exact price.


----------



## Scarf Addict

Please can anyone tell me the prices for the Collection Privee perfumes in France - I need to know if it is cheaper to buy there or in the UK!
Thanks in advance


----------



## 31ruuecaambon

Hi Ladies!! I was wondering how much the New Lock Pochette is in Australia? I need to know because i need to start saving my pennies soon and how much i need to save up!!
Thanks soooo much!!


----------



## lovelyfashionista

31ruuecaambon said:


> Hi Ladies!! I was wondering how much the New Lock Pochette is in Australia? I need to know because i need to start saving my pennies soon and how much i need to save up!!
> Thanks soooo much!!



It's AUD1400


----------



## 31ruuecaambon

lovelyfashionista said:


> It's AUD1400



Thanks lovelyfashionista! That doesnt seem so bad, its cheaper than the Chanel woc and looks as if it could fit even more. Thank you!


----------



## pinktulle09

I want to get the Diorissimo, but unfortunately it's only available at boutiques. The closest Dior store near me is the counter/store space inside Holt Renfrew (in Canada), and that isn't considered a boutique. Do you know if I request it, can they order one for me? And would they have to charge me extra for special order?

Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

pinktulle09 said:


> I want to get the Diorissimo, but unfortunately it's only available at boutiques. The closest Dior store near me is the counter/store space inside Holt Renfrew (in Canada), and that isn't considered a boutique. Do you know if I request it, can they order one for me? And would they have to charge me extra for special order?
> 
> Thanks!



They won't charge you extra, but you would have to pay in full in advance. I'm not sure if they do this for the rare Diorissimo, but they do this for their other styles.


----------



## Devilsbar

Hi! i am visiting Paris in 2 days time and i heard that there is a limitation to purchase Dior in Paris. My mate told me i can only purchase 2 items in each branded outlet and the queue to enter dior,prada and miumiu is crazily long. is that true?


----------



## Caisah

Hi! How much is it for a Dior new lock pouch in beige? Thank you so much!


----------



## CocoDior18

Hello,
I was at the Dior boutique in Ontario, Canada today and fell in love with the beige Lady Dior in the medium size. I was told by the SA that the current price is $3600 but that there is a price increase that will potentially take place in the new year of about $400. Has anyone heard if this is for sure going to happen?

I am going to Las Vegas in February 2013 and planned to purchase the Lady Dior there but I don't want to wait if the prices are going to go up next month. Any help would be appreciated?

Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

CocoDior18 said:


> Hello,
> I was at the Dior boutique in Ontario, Canada today and fell in love with the beige Lady Dior in the medium size. I was told by the SA that the current price is $3600 but that there is a price increase that will potentially take place in the new year of about $400. Has anyone heard if this is for sure going to happen?
> 
> I am going to Las Vegas in February 2013 and planned to purchase the Lady Dior there but I don't want to wait if the prices are going to go up next month. Any help would be appreciated?
> 
> Thank you!



I am not sure if there will be a price increase, but they have done something similar for the past few years, so I wouldn't be surprised. 

Don't wait to get the bag. Just get it now. You'll have to deal with customs when you return from the US with that bag anyway if you choose to buy it from Las Vegas.


----------



## daniels307

Hi wondering if there's any price increase so far? Thanks!


----------



## Jll0338

Hello,

Was wondering how much a Medium Miss Dior bag with short chain is now in Paris?

TIA!


----------



## soxx

Hi,
Anybody knows how much is the medium python lady Dior price in Paris?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## michi_chi

daniels307 said:


> Hi wondering if there's any price increase so far? Thanks!



no news of price increases recently, but any price updates would (and should) be updated on the Dior Prices Worldwide - Information Only thread http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/dior-prices-worldwide-information-only-744040.html


----------



## daniels307

michi_chi said:


> no news of price increases recently, but any price updates would (and should) be updated on the Dior Prices Worldwide - Information Only thread http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/dior-prices-worldwide-information-only-744040.html


 thanks


----------



## Lvnglife

Is the Dior soft available in the US and if so does anyone know the price?  I looked at the thread with prices but there is none for Dior soft in the US.  TIA


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

Hi ladies, does anyone know how much does the small Diorissimo cost in the UK? Thanks so much


----------



## jennifer20

hello,
does anyone know the price of this medium (smaller size) lady dior zip around wallet?

http://www.dior.com/couture/en_us/p...-red-patent-leather-11-17661.html/catId/4029/


----------



## jennifer20

hello,
does anyone know the price of this medium (smaller size) lady dior zip around wallet?

http://www.dior.com/couture/en_us/pr...ml/catId/4029/


----------



## Yanny818

Hello,

Im wondering does anyone here know how much is Dior NLP selling in malaysia?
I'm currently on a holiday in Boston and saw this beautiful black NLP patent in store selling for $1300 excluding tax. I will fly back to Malaysia tomorrow and having this difficult decision whether to purchase em here in the states or Malaysia. Could anyone help me please? I haven't been stop thinking bout it since yesterday!!! Too beautiful!!!


----------



## Issimo101

LeBleu Saphir said:


> Hi ladies, does anyone know how much does the small Diorissimo cost in the UK? Thanks so much


Diorissimo small size £2,450


----------



## ROXANE2007

soxx said:


> Hi,
> Anybody knows how much is the medium python lady Dior price in Paris?
> Thanks in advance!



This question interest me too


----------



## xusagi

I keep on hearing rumors about dior having their next price increase on Feb 1, 2013... has anyone heard the same thing (from reliable sources) or is this just noise? 

I really want a lady dior in baby pink this year, but it's only the beginning of the year and I'm not sure if I should get it right away... TIA!


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

Issimo101 said:


> Diorissimo small size £2,450



Thanks so much


----------



## cl_lizzy

I live in Canada. There is no Dior boutique or Holt Renfrew in my city. Can I call one the Dior stores in Canada to order and pay by credit card? Do I have to pay for the shipping? Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

cl_lizzy said:


> I live in Canada. There is no Dior boutique or Holt Renfrew in my city. Can I call one the Dior stores in Canada to order and pay by credit card? Do I have to pay for the shipping? Thank you!



I don't know if they do, but you can give them a call and inquire.


----------



## blackjuicyapple

Hi, 

Anyone hv the measurement for Dior soft in small and medium? Is there a large for this bag? Sorry, I'm a new Dior fan 
Thank u all&#128525;


----------



## tutushopper

blackjuicyapple said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone hv the measurement for Dior soft in small and medium? Is there a large for this bag? Sorry, I'm a new Dior fan
> Thank u all&#65533;&#65533;



There are two sizes only that I know of (at least here in the U.S.), and the measurements given on the Dior website give them as 30cm x 23cm x 12cm for the smaller and 40cm x 26cm x 15cm for the larger one.    You should spend some time looking at the dior.com website and at the celebrity thread here to get an idea of all the lovely Diors you can get (and go through Kellyng's thread and see all of her lovely art/designs/and collections).


----------



## blackjuicyapple

tutushopper said:
			
		

> There are two sizes only that I know of (at least here in the U.S.), and the measurements given on the Dior website give them as 30cm x 23cm x 12cm for the smaller and 40cm x 26cm x 15cm for the larger one.    You should spend some time looking at the dior.com website and at the celebrity thread here to get an idea of all the lovely Diors you can get (and go through Kellyng's thread and see all of her lovely art/designs/and collections).



Thank u Tutushopper


----------



## tutushopper

You are most welcome   You will find Dior is very very addicting.


----------



## nnghuang

Anyone, know when Dior is going to increase their price? Last time I checked Diorissimo (medium) is still 4200 + tax in the US. Also the SA in Boston said they only carry medium size now. is hat true?


----------



## U-lala

Ladies,

Could you please help? What is the price for the python Lady Dior mini and medium size in USD?

TIA!


----------



## mamilok

Just got a medium size in HK at HK$30,500 yesterday!


----------



## yslvchanel

First post here at Dior...
Sorry for so many questions.
May I ask what is the current price of medium Lady Dior in the US?  
Is red lamb or red patent a current season color? Is it a hard to find bag? 
I think...I am going to get a Lady Dior instead of Chanel GST.


----------



## tutushopper

yslvchanel said:


> First post here at Dior...
> Sorry for so many questions.
> May I ask what is the current price of medium Lady Dior in the US?
> Is red lamb or red patent a current season color? Is it a hard to find bag?
> I think...I am going to get a Lady Dior instead of Chanel GST.



Red is a classic color for Dior, although they also do seasonal red colors as well.  They do both lamb and patent.  It's not that hard to find a bag, and the SAs are really friendly and helpful, and will do what they can to find something for you if it's not in your boutique.  The quality is very good and the price is much better than the Chanel.  The Lady Dior is not really a comparison to the GST, as the Lady Dior is not really a tote.  Dior does have a Soft Tote, that one is very comparable, as it's a tote compared to a tote.  They make it in both patent and lambskin, and it's much lighter in weight than the GST.  I just bought one of each.  I really like the Dior a lot.  

The Lady Dior would be comparable to a Chanel classic flap, in that it's a very iconic Dior style that has been around for a long time.  It's a very structured bag, and has a zipper opening in the top which is slightly less long than the bag.  It's not as easy to get things in and out of the Lady Dior compared to a tote, but the bag is really lovely.  I hope this helps a little.  There are some great Dior experts here who can provide tons of information, and the threads have great photos in them.


----------



## blackjuicyapple

Hello, 

Any idea how much the Dior soft the smaller size in Singapore ? I know it's 1750 euro
Tia


----------



## swtstephy

do they still have the panarea in patent leather? if so how much is it in USD?


----------



## Summerof89

Just rang up the Melbourne boutique today. The medium python LD range from 6k to 7k, and the seasonal tweed with crocodile skin is 11k. All in Australian dollars


----------



## Annie Nuweegin

Dior lovers! Does anyone know what are the prices for Dior New Lock and Lady Dior wallet in Australia dollar? TIA x


----------



## Summerof89

Annie Nuweegin said:


> Dior lovers! Does anyone know what are the prices for Dior New Lock and Lady Dior wallet in Australia dollar? TIA x



Last time I checked it was roughly around the 850 mark, I can't exactly remember


----------



## Annie Nuweegin

katelynmsy said:
			
		

> Last time I checked it was roughly around the 850 mark, I can't exactly remember



Is that for the lady Dior wallet? Thanks!


----------



## Summerof89

Annie Nuweegin said:


> Is that for the lady Dior wallet? Thanks!



Yep the wallet


----------



## kochupurackal

U-lala said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Could you please help? What is the price for the python Lady Dior mini and medium size in USD?
> 
> TIA!


I went to Dior boutique the other day and was looking at a python LD that priced at 11000  cannot remember whether it was a large or medium though but definitely the price is going to be over 5 K for a medium LD in python...not sure about the small version though.


----------



## U-lala

kochupurackal said:


> I went to Dior boutique the other day and was looking at a python LD that priced at 11000  cannot remember whether it was a large or medium though but definitely the price is going to be over 5 K for a medium LD in python...not sure about the small version though.



Thank you!


----------



## blossomlight

Hi, anyone know how much is the new lock pochette in Australia? 

TIA!


----------



## Annie Nuweegin

blossomlight said:
			
		

> Hi, anyone know how much is the new lock pochette in Australia?
> 
> TIA!



This one? Roughly $14xx


----------



## sexylaila

Hi All,

I just joined recently and am thrilled to be a part of such amazing community .

I recently purchased my first Lady Dior from New Delhi, India. 

While buying this, i was told that this was a limited edition color (coral) and paid a little over 3800 CAD(inclusive of all taxes) for this which would justify the higher price. Indian tax is 12.5 % which would make the bag's sale price at $3400 CAD.  Ever since returning back, i have been doing some research and am not sure if this indeed is a limited/special edition and if i paid too much. Can you please help me and let me know if this indeed is a limited/special edition color and if i did pay more for it? Thanks. Here are the pics:


----------



## eminere

sexylaila said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just joined recently and am thrilled to be a part of such amazing community .
> 
> I recently purchased my first Lady Dior from New Delhi, India.
> 
> While buying this, i was told that this was a limited edition color (coral) and paid a little over 3800 CAD(inclusive of all taxes) for this which would justify the higher price. Indian tax is 12.5 % which would make the bag's sale price at $3400 CAD.  Ever since returning back, i have been doing some research and am not sure if this indeed is a limited/special edition and if i paid too much. Can you please help me and let me know if this indeed is a limited/special edition color and if i did pay more for it? Thanks. Here are the pics:


The colour is seasonal, however it is not a limited edition.


----------



## sexylaila

eminere;24022772 said:
			
		

> The colour is seasonal, however it is not a limited edition.



Thanks Eminere!


----------



## Miss steel

Hi to the beautiful ladies of TPF!Does anyone of you know the prices of small granville and small dior soft in singapore?Would appreciate it very much if somebody could post it here.TIA


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

anyone have an update on the next dior price increase??and how much would it be??


----------



## ROXANE2007

Hi Ladies,

Do you known what is the price in euro of a small diorissimo croc please.
Thank you


----------



## nnghuang

Hello Ladies,

Anyone has any idea when Dior is increasing their prices this year?


----------



## timzey

anyone knows the updated price?


----------



## michi_chi

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> anyone have an update on the next dior price increase??and how much would it be??





nnghuang said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Anyone has any idea when Dior is increasing their prices this year?





timzey said:


> anyone knows the updated price?



Prices increases aren't announced even to SAs and boutiques until 2 days before it's to come into effect. It's usualyl done twice a year, one in the first half and the second in the next half, and is usually for certain collections so if there's no updated list of prices, what's displayed in the Information Only thread are the most current prices


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

michi_chi said:
			
		

> Prices increases aren't announced even to SAs and boutiques until 2 days before it's to come into effect. It's usualyl done twice a year, one in the first half and the second in the next half, and is usually for certain collections so if there's no updated list of prices, what's displayed in the Information Only thread are the most current prices



Thanks michi.


----------



## Miss steel

Just got back from singapore.Sadly,i wasn't able to buy the granville because it was way over my budget,so I got the chanel gst instead which i also like.By the way,the price of the dior granville and the polochon is sgd 4375.


----------



## Marble

Anyone knows how much this tweed version with croc handle costs in USD or any other currency? TIA.


----------



## Nico_79

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> anyone have an update on the next dior price increase??and how much would it be??


My SA could not confirm when the increase was occurring as they did not get advanced notice on the last increase for the SLGs, but she did say approx 10%.


----------



## aa12

does anyone know how much the granville is in the US currently? - regular black lambskin


----------



## ThisVNchick

aa12 said:


> does anyone know how much the granville is in the US currently? - regular black lambskin



It's currently $3000 USD + tax


----------



## averagejoe

Marble said:


> View attachment 2151948
> 
> 
> Anyone knows how much this tweed version with croc handle costs in USD or any other currency? TIA.



I don't know the exact price of this, but given the tweed and crocodile, I would say that this is above $5000.


----------



## bellarinababe

eminere;19564064 said:
			
		

> Medium: 27,000hkd
> Large: 30,000hkd



How about the Miss Dior Medium?


----------



## Marble

averagejoe said:


> I don't know the exact price of this, but given the tweed and crocodile, I would say that this is above $5000.



Thanks averagejoe!


----------



## pinkmonster

Hi everybody! I just recently noticed that there is a new line of thinner version of the my dior rings according to the dior website. Would anyone be able to tell me the price of the rose gold with diamond one in $AUD? Im seriously obsessing over it!


----------



## eminere

pinkmonster said:


> hi everybody! I just recently noticed that there is a new line of thinner version of the my dior rings according to the dior website. Would anyone be able to tell me the price of the rose gold with diamond one in $aud? Im seriously obsessing over it!


aud6,100.


----------



## eminere

marble said:


> View attachment 2151948
> 
> 
> anyone knows how much this tweed version with croc handle costs in usd or any other currency? Tia.


usd5,500.


----------



## pinkmonster

eminere;24522453 said:
			
		

> aud6,100.


Thanks eminere!


----------



## Marble

eminere;24522460 said:
			
		

> usd5,500.



Thanks eminere!


----------



## Mi_Lan

Ladies would you pls let me know price for medium python - small python - small croc and medium croc in Paris?


----------



## ThisVNchick

Does anyone know the price of the Miss Dior long chain in France or Italy? I will be traveling to those places soon and would like to know if the price and if it differs in those two locations. Thanks!


----------



## Nico_79

Mi_Lan said:


> Ladies would you pls let me know price for medium python - small python - small croc and medium croc in Paris?


I saw a medium python lady dior at my local boutique for $6,400 cdn, I think that roughly translates into 4892 euro?


----------



## Emma710

Hi, I would like to ask the price of Diorissimo small in Japan. Does anyone konw that? Thanks a lot!


----------



## crazy8baglady

Does anyone know if prices in France and Germany are the same? Both are Euro. Thanks!!


----------



## Ministryofbling

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum and a newly Dior convert. Just visited the Dior boutique in Singapore and here are the current prices of our beloved Lady Dior bags:

- Lady Dior medium in calfskin leather: SGD4,400
- Lady Dior large in calfskin leather (tri-coloured): SGD5,900
- Lady Dior medium in python skin: SGD8,800
- Lady Dior medium in ostrich leather: SGD13,000
- Lady Dior medium in croco leather: SGD35,000

Hope this helps!


----------



## deeeee

Hi everyone, does anyone know the price of medium LD in Japan and Korea? Thanks so much =)


----------



## Ministryofbling

Mi_Lan said:


> Ladies would you pls let me know price for medium python - small python - small croc and medium croc in Paris?


Hi, the medium python Lady Dior in France is &#8364;4,500.


----------



## MargaretofAnjou

Can anyone tell me what the current US price is for the Miss Dior Promenade pouch? 1400? Thanks!.


----------



## ycar123

Just want to know if anyone have an idea the price of this gorgeous baby  (dollar or euro)


----------



## lovemybags54

I got the smaller one in feb and it was. $4,100


----------



## ycar123

lovemybags54 said:


> I got the smaller one in feb and it was. $4,100



Oh thank you.. It s on my wishlist right now


----------



## snp18

crazy8baglady said:


> Does anyone know if prices in France and Germany are the same? Both are Euro. Thanks!!


I got price info in Munich only. 
Munich (Maximilianstrasse) 23/5/2013
Diorissimo 320
Dior Soft 1400
Dior Panarea 850
Small Dior Panarea Pouch 330
Lady Dior Medium 2500 		

Hope this help a bit


----------



## nnghuang

Anyone know when the next price increase is? Looking for Diorissimo prices.


----------



## snp18

snp18 said:


> I got price info in Munich only.
> Munich (Maximilianstrasse) 23/5/2013
> Diorissimo 320
> Dior Soft 1400
> Dior Panarea 850
> Small Dior Panarea Pouch 330
> Lady Dior Medium 2500
> 
> Hope this help a bit



Sorry my mistake 

Munich (Maximilianstrasse) 23/5/2013
 Diorissimo 3200
 Dior Soft 1400
 Dior Panarea 850
 Small Dior Panarea Pouch 330
 Lady Dior Medium 2500


----------



## ThisVNchick

nnghuang said:


> Anyone know when the next price increase is? Looking for Diorissimo prices.



No idea when, but it could be very soon since SLGs recently took a price hike. 

Current US prices for Diorissimo: 

Small- $3800 +tax
Medium- $4200 +tax


----------



## ThisVNchick

MargaretofAnjou said:


> Can anyone tell me what the current US price is for the Miss Dior Promenade pouch? 1400? Thanks!.



I believe it is the same price as the NLP, ringing in at $1450 + tax.


----------



## josiren

Hi all. .

Does anyone know the price of Miss Dior Wallet (lambskin/fushia/ghw) in &#8364;&#8364;?

Thanks alt =)


----------



## averagejoe

josiren said:


> Hi all. .
> 
> Does anyone know the price of Miss Dior Wallet (lambskin/fushia/ghw) in ?
> 
> Thanks alt =)



Are you talking about the Fuchsia wallet pictured below? Then it's 610 Euros.

By the way, prices in Euros are listed on the Dior website.


----------



## PrincessSparks

HI, was wondering if anyone knew the price in pounds for the medium lady dior patent leather?  thanks


----------



## josiren

Yes! !! 

Thanks so much averagejoe! =)
I could not see the prices with my Android though..

I convienced myself with this over a Kelly wallet.
Hope its the right choice!


----------



## averagejoe

josiren said:


> Yes! !!
> 
> Thanks so much averagejoe! =)
> I could not see the prices with my Android though..
> 
> I convienced myself with this over a Kelly wallet.
> Hope its the right choice!



It's hard to compare the Hermes Kelly and the Miss Dior wallets because each are so unique and priced so differently, but the Dior is a lot more budget-friendly than the Hermes.


----------



## soxx

Ministryofbling said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum and a newly Dior convert. Just visited the Dior boutique in Singapore and here are the current prices of our beloved Lady Dior bags:
> 
> - Lady Dior medium in calfskin leather: SGD4,400
> - Lady Dior large in calfskin leather (tri-coloured): SGD5,900
> - Lady Dior medium in python skin: SGD8,800
> - Lady Dior medium in ostrich leather: SGD13,000
> - Lady Dior medium in croco leather: SGD35,000
> 
> Hope this helps!



 Hi, the medium Lady Dior should be SGD4,900 right?


----------



## bhCartier

Hi,

I want to buy this bag, but not sure how much it was originally for. The seller requests $1200. Someone knows how much it was for originally? It's like new, but don't know what year it was designed. Here are some pictures:

Do you think it's worth $1200  ?? Any help??


----------



## ThisVNchick

bhCartier said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to buy this bag, but not sure how much it was originally for. The seller requests $1200. Someone knows how much it was for originally? It's like new, but don't know what year it was designed. Here are some pictures:
> 
> Do you think it's worth $1200  ?? Any help??



Your pictures didn't attach. Try again and someone can help you


----------



## bhCartier

ThisVNchick said:


> Your pictures didn't attach. Try again and someone can help you


 
now they're attached in the original reply. Can anyone help?


----------



## averagejoe

bhCartier said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to buy this bag, but not sure how much it was originally for. The seller requests $1200. Someone knows how much it was for originally? It's like new, but don't know what year it was designed. Here are some pictures:
> 
> Do you think it's worth $1200  ?? Any help??



Since this is in pony, it probably retailed for $1200, if not more.

But this design is quite "old" and is definitely not worth full price. At $1200, you can pay a bit more and buy a brand new Panarea bag or Miss Dior pouch, which are timeless designs.


----------



## bhCartier

averagejoe said:


> Since this is in pony, it probably retailed for $1200, if not more.
> 
> But this design is quite "old" and is definitely not worth full price. At $1200, you can pay a bit more and buy a brand new Panarea bag or Miss Dior pouch, which are timeless designs.


 
Thanks for responding, and do you mean the new Dior bags like this one?







They ware bidding starting from $1422 for this bag. I find it more expensive, but find the pony bag rare. But the only problem is its an old design. Not sure what to go for!! It's difficult to decide.

*Which one do you think is a good catch?*


----------



## ThisVNchick

bhCartier said:


> Thanks for responding, and do you mean the new Dior bags like this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They ware bidding starting from $1500 for this bag. I find it more expensive, but find the pony bag rare. But the only problem is its an old design. Not sure what to go for!! It's difficult to decide.
> 
> Which one do you think is a good catch?



Personally, for the first bag that you posted, I would pay no more than $300 for it. Like averagejoe said, it is quite old and the design is not one that is timeless, hence, you would lose money in the future if you ever decide to sell it. However, if this is your holy grail bag, then there should not be a price tag that's too great. It really depends on how much you absolutely must have this bag. 

The Diorissimo (the second bag) is actually a recent release from Dior and is currently very sought after, as it is one of Dior's most expensive collection. This design, in my opinion, will become a classic and timeless like the iconic Lady Dior. The final price on that bag might be high because it retails currently for $4200 + tax. However, please be cautious when purchasing a Diorissimo on eBay, as there are many fakes. I do believe that of all the Diorissimo posts posted in the "Authenticate this Dior" thread, none have been authenticated as "authentic" thus far. And I believe I have authenticated the one you posted before and it was not authentic. 

Goodluck with your choice


----------



## ThisVNchick

bhCartier said:


> Thanks for responding, and do you mean the new Dior bags like this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They ware bidding starting from $1422 for this bag. I find it more expensive, but find the pony bag rare. But the only problem is its an old design. Not sure what to go for!! It's difficult to decide.
> 
> *Which one do you think is a good catch?*



Also, keep in mind that with a pony bag, with use, if you are not super careful, the hairs come off and you are left with bald spots! If you want something rare and exotic, I would suggest holding out for a python skin bag. Now that would be a bag worth $1000, preowned and that old.


----------



## bhCartier

Oh I see.. I will keep looking around then. The pony hair bag is authentic as I asked about it before, but an old design. I learned something new today.

You mean the second bag (The Diorissimo ) is not authentic? They did not even show the code number in the pictures. Thanks for your help.


----------



## blackjuicyapple

Miss steel said:


> Hi to the beautiful ladies of TPF!Does anyone of you know the prices of small granville and small dior soft in singapore?Would appreciate it very much if somebody could post it here.TIA



Hi the small grandville is sgd 3300. Did not ask the price for soft small. But the soft in large is Sgd 3700. Hope it helps.


----------



## averagejoe

bhCartier said:


> Thanks for responding, and do you mean the new Dior bags like this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They ware bidding starting from $1422 for this bag. I find it more expensive, but find the pony bag rare. But the only problem is its an old design. Not sure what to go for!! It's difficult to decide.
> 
> *Which one do you think is a good catch?*



This Diorissimo bag is *fake*. Do NOT bid on this bag.

And I was referring to the Dior Trailer bag that you posted, which is from 2001 or so. It's definitely not worth $1200.


----------



## oyun_e

lady dior medium lambskin black w/ gold hardware $4500(converted) in Beijing, CHINA (Peninsula Shopping Arcade)


----------



## CoachCruiser

Hi there,

I've scrolled back several pages and haven't found anything on this, but forgive me if I missed it....

Does anyone know the most recent price of the Dior Soft tote bag? 

I'm trying to decide between that and the Panarea for my thank-God-I-survived-teaching-another-school-year purchase, but price matters, so I'm curious.

Thank you, good people!


----------



## leooh

Dior soft SGD$3700
Miss Dior Promenade Pouch SGD$1900


----------



## ThisVNchick

It's currently 2600+ tax.


----------



## tutushopper

$2600 for the large size and $2400 for the small size; I'm not sure of the pricing of the new zippered smaller size.  You will adore the Dior Soft!


----------



## mf19

Does anyone have any intel on the new dior soft with zipper price?  My boutique in London doesn't know yet.. but she said they should be in within 1-3 weeks time


----------



## miumiulena

Hello girls. I would like to know the price for Lady Dior medium or small tweed bag? There was no info for tweeds in price thread. Thanks)


----------



## bhCartier

*Does anyone know how much is this Lady Dior bag for?? (mini size)*
*Is it more than $7000~$8000? less?*


----------



## mf19

bhCartier said:


> *Does anyone know how much is this Lady Dior bag for?? (mini size)*
> *Is it more than $7000~$8000? less?*



This is 2600 GBP.


----------



## mf19

After AJ's lovely posts about the Dior Bar Suit I fell in love.  I definitely want to get a jacket soon for fall.  I specifically liked this one (have no idea what season it is from)... but depending what is on stock may have to get something else.  Can someone give me an approximate of what these jackets run in price?  Thank you!


----------



## eminere

mf19 said:


> After AJ's lovely posts about the Dior Bar Suit I fell in love.  I definitely want to get a jacket soon for fall.  I specifically liked this one (have no idea what season it is from)... but depending what is on stock may have to get something else.  Can someone give me an approximate of what these jackets run in price?  Thank you!


This was from Raf's debut Fall-Winter 2012 haute couture collection.  Interpretations of the Bar suit can be found in the current Fall and Winter 2013 ready-to-wear collections.


----------



## bhCartier

mf19 said:


> This is 2600 GBP.


 
Thank you mf19, but are they available in boutiques now? Or they're only available in UK?? 

I find Dior bags are always cheaper in UK.


----------



## mf19

bhCartier said:


> Thank you mf19, but are they available in boutiques now? Or they're only available in UK??
> 
> I find Dior bags are always cheaper in UK.



I have not seen it in person and have no idea of its availability.


----------



## bhCartier

mf19 said:


> I have not seen it in person and have no idea of its availability.


 
just curious... How did you get to know the price?


----------



## mf19

bhCartier said:


> just curious... How did you get to know the price?



I was previously looking into it and called the store... This was back in May. I decided against it and thus know nothing more than price. It wasn't even in stock then


----------



## bhCartier

mf19 said:


> I was previously looking into it and called the store... This was back in May. I decided against it and thus know nothing more than price. It wasn't even in stock then


 
If you don't mind me asking.. why did you change your mind?


----------



## mf19

bhCartier said:


> If you don't mind me asking.. why did you change your mind?



I was looking more for the medium size plus this one seemed mainly for evenings only.  I would have difficulties using it on a more regular basis.


----------



## bhCartier

mf19 said:


> I was looking more for the medium size plus this one seemed mainly for evenings only.  I would have difficulties using it on a more regular basis.


 
I see... Thanks for sharing your opinion, and you're right it's for evenings only . I just wish it was made of leather instead of Satin, but I'm in love.


----------



## miah100

Does anyone know how much this large cosmetic case is?


----------



## Neon_Nights

Does anyone know (in US Dollars) how much the Rendezvous wallet with chain is? I'm kind of obsessed. Also, I know Chanel won't ship some pieces by phone (as in you can't call and pay over the phone and have it shipped) Is Dior this way as well?


----------



## ilovelucii

Hi guys! I am looking at a Dior Trotter Romantique Boston bag in the light grey with the two flowers on it. 

It is selling in great condition for $300.00, is this a fair buy? The seller is saying it is guaranteed authentic and it is local so I will be able to physically go see it in person beforehand. She says it doesn't have the original receipt but has all the authenticity papers. 

What do you think? And what should those authenticity papers include?

Thanks!


----------



## Nahreen

snp18 said:


> Sorry my mistake
> 
> Munich (Maximilianstrasse) 23/5/2013
> Diorissimo 3200
> Dior Soft 1400
> Dior Panarea 850
> Small Dior Panarea Pouch 330
> Lady Dior Medium 2500



Do you know for what size the Diorissimo price is? The small or large one?


----------



## royal_lan

London
lady dior medium 2300gbp

heathrow airport
lady dior medium 1916gbp


----------



## misspursecvr

Hi! Does anybody know the price of a large Dior shopping tote? Thanks very much.


----------



## maroiky

Dior panaera is £770.


----------



## stevenszj

bhCartier said:


> Thank you mf19, but are they available in boutiques now? Or they're only available in UK??
> 
> I find Dior bags are always cheaper in UK.


 
Reply: I saw it one time within 3 mths when my U.S Dior sales texted me so it's available but it should be gone soon. good luck!


----------



## stevenszj

snp18 said:


> Sorry my mistake
> 
> Munich (Maximilianstrasse) 23/5/2013
> Diorissimo 3200
> Dior Soft 1400
> Dior Panarea 850
> Small Dior Panarea Pouch 330
> Lady Dior Medium 2500


 

with tax or no tax ? thank you!


----------



## michi_chi

stevenszj said:


> with tax or no tax ? thank you!


 
those prices should be with tax


----------



## cutiek1t

Can anyone tell me the current prices of the Diorissimo in a size small. I tried to look for it but not sure since I read that there was a recent prices increased. Thank you


----------



## ck2802

Hi,

Does anyone have a price for the small Diorling in Australia?

Thanks.


----------



## ck2802

The prices for the Diorling in Australia are:

Small $3300

Large $3700


----------



## rk4265

Diorissimo small usa 4250


----------



## Domo

Hi ,  does anyone know the prices of these two in USD&#65311;&#12288;&#65332;&#65320;&#65345;&#65358;&#65355;&#65363;&#12288;

Miss Dior new lock 

Miss Dior wallet


----------



## green bottle

Hi, does anyone knows how much is a medium lady dior patent leather in australia?


----------



## ellrene

Hi..does anyone know Lady Dior Medium in Baht?
Thx


----------



## eminere

green bottle said:


> hi, does anyone knows how much is a medium lady dior patent leather in australia?


aud3,700.


----------



## adb

Anyone here knows the price of the large miss dior with long chain in kl? TIA!


----------



## snp18

ellrene said:


> Hi..does anyone know Lady Dior Medium in Baht?
> Thx



THB113,000 at Suvarnnabhumi airport


----------



## bhCartier

Hello everyone!

Does anyone know how much is this Dior satchel bag worth now? Is this design from year 2005??


----------



## averagejoe

bhCartier said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Does anyone know how much is this Dior satchel bag worth now? Is this design from year 2005??



I've seen this sell on Ebay in used condition from $450(+). It's a truly stunning bag. I love the shape of it.


----------



## bhCartier

averagejoe said:


> I've seen this sell on Ebay in used condition from $450(+). It's a truly stunning bag. I love the shape of it.


 
I like this one more.. It's such a lovely bag, but can't find it anywhere! I wish I could!


----------



## averagejoe

bhCartier said:


> I like this one more.. It's such a lovely bag, but can't find it anywhere! I wish I could!



I like the other version more. It looks more feminine somehow. It appears on Ebay every once in a while, although it has been a while since this particular one has been listed. I see the other one a lot more.


----------



## bhCartier

averagejoe said:


> I like the other version more. It looks more feminine somehow. It appears on Ebay every once in a while, although it has been a while since this particular one has been listed. I see the other one a lot more.


 
Is $800 too much for this bag (new and un-used)?? Please advise.


----------



## averagejoe

bhCartier said:


> Is $800 too much for this bag (new and un-used)?? Please advise.



That's too much. It sells on Ebay for much less from time to time.


----------



## Le.Baggie

Just saw Large Lady Dior bag in Paris for &#8364;2900 (before 12% tax returns). Hope this helpful.


----------



## mx1

does anyone know the price for a medium lady dior in Euros please? preferably in Milan if possible!


----------



## bhCartier

averagejoe said:


> That's too much. It sells on Ebay for much less from time to time.



Thanks for being always helpful average Joe!


----------



## averagejoe

bhCartier said:


> Thanks for being always helpful average Joe!



You're welcome!  I'm glad I was able to help!


----------



## bagsbags046

Hi is it cheaper to purchase a large lady dior in Canada or the states(Portland)? Im driving down to the states for 2 days, I wonder should buy my lady dior in Portland(declare or don't declare??) or come back to Canada to buy it?

thanks


----------



## averagejoe

bagsbags046 said:


> Hi is it cheaper to purchase a large lady dior in Canada or the states(Portland)? Im driving down to the states for 2 days, I wonder should buy my lady dior in Portland(declare or don't declare??) or come back to Canada to buy it?
> 
> thanks



The Canadian price is higher, and has a higher tax rate, but if you get it in the US and declare it through customs, you will end up paying more than in Canada.


----------



## Nahreen

mx1 said:


> does anyone know the price for a medium lady dior in Euros please? preferably in Milan if possible!



It should be 2600 euro. All countries that have Euro as currency should have the same price.


----------



## bagsbags046

averagejoe said:


> The Canadian price is higher, and has a higher tax rate, but if you get it in the US and declare it through customs, you will end up paying more than in Canada.


 
ok thank you!


----------



## mx1

Nahreen said:


> It should be 2600 euro. All countries that have Euro as currency should have the same price.



Thanks!


----------



## JasmineDanielle

Nahreen said:


> It should be 2600 euro. All countries that have Euro as currency should have the same price.


OH NOOOOOO. DID THE PRICE INCREASE? :cry::cry:

I was planning to buy one soon but I thought it was EUR2,500


----------



## Angelbabygal

hhi does anyknow the price of dior granville in toronto did it increase


----------



## ThisVNchick

bagsbags046 said:


> Hi is it cheaper to purchase a large lady dior in Canada or the states(Portland)? Im driving down to the states for 2 days, I wonder should buy my lady dior in Portland(declare or don't declare??) or come back to Canada to buy it?
> 
> thanks



Buy it in Oregon, the state has no sales tax!!


----------



## rochasfille

Does anyone know the price of the Fall shoes?  I'm really wanting a pair but don't want to call the boutique only to find out they're too expensive.... Hoping under $800.  This is the pair I especially love:





pic: style.com


----------



## Smileyk

Is it more expensive to buy lady dior in London than any other euro currency counties?


----------



## averagejoe

rochasfille said:


> Does anyone know the price of the Fall shoes?  I'm really wanting a pair but don't want to call the boutique only to find out they're too expensive.... Hoping under $800.  This is the pair I especially love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic: style.com



I think that this shoe is printed snakeskin, so it should be over $1000.


----------



## rochasfille

^Thanks - I thought it was printed leather   I think I'll wind up just calling the boutique to see what's in stock.


----------



## longneckzaraffe

Does anyone know if Dior still sells the 'Quilted Patent Mini Flap Chain' purse and how much the price is? Pref. in pounds/euro?


----------



## averagejoe

longneckzaraffe said:


> Does anyone know if Dior still sells the 'Quilted Patent Mini Flap Chain' purse and how much the price is? Pref. in pounds/euro?



You mean the Lady Dior Promenade pouch? I am not sure if it's still available, but I would expect it to be around $1000-$1200.


----------



## Smileyk

Does anyone know if it's more expensive to buy lady dior in London than any other euro currency counties?


----------



## Momobuyglobal

Hi, does anyone know the current price for the Lady Dior in large size in Europe? Thanks!


----------



## Momobuyglobal

sorry for the typo... I mean the price for small Lady Dior. I know the large one is 2900 euro and the medium is 2600 euro, but how about the small? Thanks guys!


----------



## bagsbags046

ThisVNchick said:


> Buy it in Oregon, the state has no sales tax!!



haha thanks i am trying to plan a portland trip in the near future


----------



## michi_chi

Smileyk said:


> Does anyone know if it's more expensive to buy lady dior in London than any other euro currency counties?


 
Prices in London would be the same as the rest of the UK. I think if you ordered it from France though it should be cheaper, although paying for postage to the UK will also end up being dear. If you're outwith the EU, it's best to order it from Paris and getting tax returned which will make it cheaper. Otherwise, order it from London Heathrow Terminal 5 for a tax free price


----------



## polarfizz

Hi how much i the latest price for Miss dior Long chain in the US , UK and Australia?


----------



## fxy

sarah_alderazi said:


> Please ask and chat about Dior prices in this thread.
> 
> Please check the link below to see if the price has already been posted.
> 
> If you have information to share, please post here: http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/dior-prices-worldwide-information-only-744040.html#post21579364


Diorissimo small tri-colour AUD 5200


----------



## Nanatkl

Hi Guys,

I am travelling soon to Abu Dhabi, Dubai, London & Paris next month. 

Which country will give me the best price (including minus VAT) as I'm from non EU country?.  

My choice either Lady Dior or Dior Soft, patent black


----------



## lyngen

I wonder if the price of lady dior in Italy is as same as the one in France? Thanks in advance


----------



## Siddhani

Nanatkl said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am travelling soon to Abu Dhabi, Dubai, London & Paris next month.
> 
> Which country will give me the best price (including minus VAT) as I'm from non EU country?.
> 
> My choice either Lady Dior or Dior Soft, patent black



Definitely Paris


----------



## Siddhani

lyngen said:


> I wonder if the price of lady dior in Italy is as same as the one in France? Thanks in advance



The prices are almost the same, hardly any difference. I bought my miss dior limited edition in Milan in May and there was no difference in price comparing to France. Unless you buy it at Charles De Gaulle Airport, as Dior has a duty free boutique there.


----------



## aston0809

hi everyone
 Dose anyone knows the price of"LADY DIOR WALLET WITH CHAIN(lambskin"?thanks alot!


----------



## Missy Jcyee

Anyone know how mush is a Lady Dior Medium Lambskin in HK?


----------



## sarah r

What is the VAT refund in london and paris?


----------



## jujumama

Missy Jcyee said:


> Anyone know how mush is a Lady Dior Medium Lambskin in HK?


I asked today, a lady Dior lambskin is $32000


----------



## avecamoursteph

Hello! 

I was wondering...how much is a small or medium Lady Dior in the US? Preferably a black lamb skin one with gold hardware? 

Thank you!


----------



## Everlong

avecamoursteph said:


> Hello!
> 
> I was wondering...how much is a small or medium Lady Dior in the US? Preferably a black lamb skin one with gold hardware?
> 
> Thank you!



Mini/Small/Micro (3 quilts) $2,700
Medium (5 quilts) $3,700
Large (7 quilts) $4,200


----------



## hsiaomee

UK

Lady dior medium 2450 pounds
Diorissomi medium 2750 pounds
Diorissomi small 2100 pounds


----------



## green bottle

Whats the price for a large lady dior in Euros?


----------



## Everlong

green bottle said:


> Whats the price for a large lady dior in Euros?



2900 Euro


----------



## sherly91

Does anyone know how much is Dior Panarea Large in Australia? And why Dior official website no longer have Dior Panarea anymore.


----------



## CandyEmpire75

Hi,

Does anyone know the prices for Mis Dior Promenade and NLP in Sydney, Australia?

TIA!


----------



## Disneyland55

Does anyone know the US prices of the mini and small Panareas? And what colors they are in? Thanks so much for any info.


----------



## Missy Jcyee

jujumama said:


> I asked today, a lady Dior lambskin is $32000



Thanks ya


----------



## c0lap1nada

Anyone know the price of medium lady dior in euros right now?


----------



## alainebelle

Hi! Any idea how much is the new: 
*'LADY DIOR' EVASION WALLET			
MATT FUCHSIA COSMOPOLITAN CALFSKIN*


----------



## averagejoe

alainebelle said:


> Hi! Any idea how much is the new:
> *'LADY DIOR' EVASION WALLET
> MATT FUCHSIA COSMOPOLITAN CALFSKIN*



I don't actually know the price, but I would guess that it's around $900.

Perhaps another forum member can give a more accurate price


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Hi! Anybody remember how much it is for a customized croc lady dior in france? And if you customized in france, is it still eligible for detaxe? TIA!


----------



## Nahreen

Hermesdiorduo said:


> Hi! Anybody remember how much it is for a customized croc lady dior in france? And if you customized in france, is it still eligible for detaxe? TIA!



In September the price was 11000 euro for the micro size and 18000 for the medium size. Don't know if there has been a price increase since then.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Thanks Nahreen&#128144;&#127801;


----------



## calflu

The small is $1150 as of last week.

I didn't check the large but small comes in black, pink, blue and burgundy red.  



Disneyland55 said:


> Does anyone know the US prices of the mini and small Panareas? And what colors they are in? Thanks so much for any info.


----------



## kanginva

Australia
Miss Dior Sliding Cannage lamb 
M0214PGAI 
$4000.00


----------



## Dsr25

Price going to increase next week for lady dior that's what i heard from my SA =(


----------



## Dianapp

Hi! Anyone knows the price of Miss Dior (small and medium) in Canada right now? Is there going to be a price increase?


----------



## ek9977

Dsr25 said:


> Price going to increase next week for lady dior that's what i heard from my SA =(



Seriously? Again? Is it only for the Lady Dior?


----------



## cristellefelic

Does anyone knows how much diorissimo in size small and large price in , I'll be in Europe next month and plan to buy one of Dior bag and haven't decided the size yet. TIA. CF


----------



## dior.lover

Hi!

Does anyone knows the final price of Lady Dior ( medium and large) and Diorissimo (small, medium and large) in Dubai?

Thanks!


----------



## cavalla

c0lap1nada said:


> Anyone know the price of medium lady dior in euros right now?



Don't know if you still need this information. The price for medium lady dior 1 week ago is 2600 in Paris and 2750in Germany. I'm not so sure if it's normal to have price difference within Europe but those were the prices I saw.


----------



## myfirstchanel

Anyone kno the price for lady Dior small and medium in CAD or US? Thx a lot


----------



## Everlong

myfirstchanel said:


> Anyone kno the price for lady Dior small and medium in CAD or US? Thx a lot



US:

Small/Mini: $2,800 plus sales tax
Medium: $3,900 plus sales tax

Bicolor or Tricolor is around $300 more


----------



## myfirstchanel

Everlong said:


> US:
> 
> Small/Mini: $2,800 plus sales tax
> Medium: $3,900 plus sales tax
> 
> Bicolor or Tricolor is around $300 more



Thank you!


----------



## Mikaela1010

Hi All,

I am newbie here in Dior but am loving the miss dior. Can someone please advise the price in US and does it come in different sizes? Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

Mikaela1010 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am newbie here in Dior but am loving the miss dior. Can someone please advise the price in US and does it come in different sizes? Thanks



Which Miss Dior are you interested in, the one with the rounded shape and sliding chain, or the one with the boxier shape and thick chain links?

The boxier version is available in 3 sizes (starting with mini). I'm not sure if the rounded version has a large size, although it has a mini and a "medium" size.

I'm guessing that the "medium" size version of both versions is $3900 USD. Hopefully another PFer has the updated and accurate price.


----------



## Mikaela1010

averagejoe said:


> Which Miss Dior are you interested in, the one with the rounded shape and sliding chain, or the one with the boxier shape and thick chain links?
> 
> The boxier version is available in 3 sizes (starting with mini). I'm not sure if the rounded version has a large size, although it has a mini and a "medium" size.
> 
> I'm guessing that the "medium" size version of both versions is $3900 USD. Hopefully another PFer has the updated and accurate price.


 
Hi there, I am interested in the boxier version. Do you happen to know the dimensions of a mini and if that can be worn shoulder and cross body? Also, I am assuming that the pochette is different as well. Thanks.


----------



## averagejoe

Mikaela1010 said:


> Hi there, I am interested in the boxier version. Do you happen to know the dimensions of a mini and if that can be worn shoulder and cross body? Also, I am assuming that the pochette is different as well. Thanks.



This is the mini Miss Dior. It can be worn cross-body. You can wrap the chain around the flap and make it a shoulder bag if you like, but I think it looks better as a cross-body.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Miss-Di...121?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8c0fa6b1

The dimensions according to the auction: 7.5"wide  x 4.5" tall x 1 3/4"deep

This is not the same as the pouchette. The pouchette is half the price and doesn't carry as much. The pouchette also has a detachable chain.


----------



## honeybeez

Hi. What is the price for mini lady dior in paris now? Thanks.


----------



## Foray

Anyone have an idea about the price of the small diorsoft in US?


----------



## Missk8y

Medium Diorissimo 3200,-&#8364;


----------



## averagejoe

Foray said:


> Anyone have an idea about the price of the small diorsoft in US?



The smallest one may be just under $3000, but I'm not sure. Hopefully another PF member knows.


----------



## mygoodies

Missk8y said:


> Medium Diorissimo 3200,-


 
The size change leads to extremely price increase! I asked DIOR end of Jan this year abt the "former Small" (new Medium) and it was 2200 Euro. Now the "new Small" (former Mini) is 2200 and the "new" Medium 3200 Euro, same size but with 1000 Euro price increase!!


----------



## mygoodies

I just verified the prices of the Diorissimo in Berlin Germany:
Small 2200
Medium 2900
Large 3200


----------



## Everlong

mygoodies said:


> I just verified the prices of the Diorissimo in Berlin Germany:
> Small &#8364;2200
> Medium &#8364;2900
> Large &#8364;3200



Looks like about a 300 euro price increase. The large was 2900 previously. It seems like the US will follow suit soon as with the previous increases.


----------



## Chloe_c

Realised I should have post it here than to ask in the chat thread. 
May I know what is the price of the small Lady Dior in  and £ now? Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Gvamty

Hello all,

I'm considering buying a lady dior and while talking to the SA she warned me of a possible price increase. Is that true? The last price increase was towards the end of Nov and that wasn't even 5 mnths ago. Are we really heading towards another one?

Here are the 2 colors I am considering. Both in Lambskin and medium sized lady dior.


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

Does anybody know women's square & scarf prices in USD?


----------



## smudleybear

I'm afraid it's true,there will be another increase. I hope you can make up ur mind quick coz I'm deciding either a medium or large  lady Dior red patent too.
Get the blue,it's easier to maintain, dirt isn't that visible on the blue one.
Although Dior can clean the lambskin,but can't imagine blacken corners on the red one,that's my opinion .


----------



## nycmamaofone

WOW these are such beautiful colors.  What is the name of these?

I must say I love both...but if I had to choose I'd get the blue.  It's a stunning color.   I know people say red is a neutral but for me blue would go with more in my closet.  I wear a lot of jeans too so I think it would look awesome.  Now I want this blue...even though I have been eying a black lambskin LD for quite some time now.

Are you going to buy soon?


----------



## averagejoe

Gvamty said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm considering buying a lady dior and while talking to the SA she warned me of a possible price increase. Is that true? The last price increase was towards the end of Nov and that wasn't even 5 mnths ago. Are we really heading towards another one?
> 
> Here are the 2 colors I am considering. Both in Lambskin and medium sized lady dior.
> 
> View attachment 2597403
> View attachment 2597404



I'd go with the red because I love how it pairs with the champagne gold hardware.

Not sure of a price increase, but the SA would know more about it than I would.


----------



## bagwathi

Gvamty said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm considering buying a lady dior and while talking to the SA she warned me of a possible price increase. Is that true? The last price increase was towards the end of Nov and that wasn't even 5 mnths ago. Are we really heading towards another one?
> 
> Here are the 2 colors I am considering. Both in Lambskin and medium sized lady dior.
> 
> View attachment 2597403
> View attachment 2597404


Yes even I did hear from my SA that price increase should happen in a week or so


----------



## Gvamty

Thank you for your opinions. I pulled the trigger on the red with champagne hardware. Just like Averagejoe, something about how it pairs with the red drew me to it. But, I'm still dreaming about the blue. It a sucha beautiful vibrant color. Maybe next yr or if a used one pops up on eBay! 

These price increases suck! If not for the price increase I'd just wait for my trip to Europe in sept and get it then. But, alas these increases!


----------



## daisydai

I had the blue one, paid $3400...how much is it now? and after the rumored increase? 
Thanks


----------



## Everlong

daisydai said:


> I had the blue one, paid $3400...how much is it now? and after the rumored increase?
> Thanks



Right now it is 3,900 usd for a medium . My guess will be 4,200 or more after the price increase going by historical data.


----------



## daisydai

Everlong said:


> Right now it is 3,900 usd for a medium . My guess will be 4,200 or more after the price increase going by historical data.


 Wow, thanks for the infor.  Any words on the date of increase?  I was drooling on a Dior soft lately, but undecided about Dior soft or a Chanel GST


----------



## Une_passante

Does anyone know the current price in the euro area of the small miss Dior?
I called customer service but the lady I spoke to confused me : (
She said the small was the same as the mini and that there were 3 sizes: small, medium and large size. I thought there were only 2 sizes?
She said the medium was 2700 euros. Since I didn't want the mini, I didn't bother with the price of the mini/small. Can anyone confirm the prices?

Thx.


----------



## Derigueur

No there does anyone know the Aus price for the miss dior promenade pouch please?


----------



## ThisVNchick

Does anyone know the price of a large python LD in Europe, preferably in France?


----------



## dior.lover

Hello all!

Does anyone knows where it is cheaper to buy the Lady Dior and the Diorissimo: Dubai, Malaysia ou Singapore? 

Thanks!


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

Does anybody know how much a scarf or square costs? TIA


----------



## smudleybear

Starting from £230 for a 70 70


----------



## smudleybear

ThisVNchick said:


> Does anyone know the price of a large python LD in Europe, preferably in France?


Which Pyhton ? It is like the blue one u hv?


----------



## ThisVNchick

smudleybear said:


> Which Pyhton ? It is like the blue one u hv?



Yes, I was just wondering how much in euros is a large python LD. I believe it is cheaper than in the UK.


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

smudleybear said:


> Starting from £230 for a 70 70




Thanks!


----------



## littleclouds

Hi ladies, may I know how much is LD medium and LD mini in USD / Euros now?


----------



## bagwathi

littleclouds said:


> Hi ladies, may I know how much is LD medium and LD mini in USD / Euros now?


Mini LD is 1850 Euros in Paris


----------



## Everlong

littleclouds said:


> Hi ladies, may I know how much is LD medium and LD mini in USD / Euros now?




mini $2800 
Medium $3900


----------



## Lilkitty

anyone know the price for the lady dior medium patent in canada?


----------



## crazy8baglady

Anyone know how much the Diorissimo wallet is in USD?


----------



## Gvamty

littleclouds said:


> Hi ladies, may I know how much is LD medium and LD mini in USD / Euros now?




Ld medium is 2600euros in Paris


----------



## CoachCruiser

Hi there,

Hoping one of you knowledgeable folks can help me out. I've been searching the net and can't find anything too reliable, so of course, I came here!...I know there's been a price increase recently and I'm wondering how much the following are in U.S. dollars:

-Granville (is there a small and large size? If so, what are the prices, please? I'm interested in the original shape that has the option of "flapping down," as opposed to the polochon, which I believe is more structured..?) (Also, what is the type of leather? Lamb or calf?)

-Dior Soft (smaller size, lamb or patent)

Thank you so much!!
CC


----------



## littleclouds

Thanks for the price info! Does anyone know of a reliable SA in Paris that could assist in international purchase?


----------



## ThisVNchick

crazy8baglady said:


> Anyone know how much the Diorissimo wallet is in USD?




Diorissimo wallets are $980


----------



## ThisVNchick

CoachCruiser said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping one of you knowledgeable folks can help me out. I've been searching the net and can't find anything too reliable, so of course, I came here!...I know there's been a price increase recently and I'm wondering how much the following are in U.S. dollars:
> 
> 
> 
> -Granville (is there a small and large size? If so, what are the prices, please? I'm interested in the original shape that has the option of "flapping down," as opposed to the polochon, which I believe is more structured..?) (Also, what is the type of leather? Lamb or calf?)
> 
> 
> 
> -Dior Soft (smaller size, lamb or patent)
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!
> 
> CC




I believe the regular sized one is $3200. Most come in lambskin, but special colors were made in deerskin, both the same price. 

Soft bags are available in the old and new version. The old version small is around $2600, while the new small is a little over $3000. I don't remember exact prices of the soft since I haven't asked in awhile and there have been so many increases last winter!


----------



## CoachCruiser

ThisVNchick said:


> I believe the regular sized one is $3200. Most come in lambskin, but special colors were made in deerskin, both the same price.
> 
> Soft bags are available in the old and new version. The old version small is around $2600, while the new small is a little over $3000. I don't remember exact prices of the soft since I haven't asked in awhile and there have been so many increases last winter!



Thank you, ThisVNchick! That gives me something to think about.  I appreciate your help!


----------



## littleclouds

Is it cheaper to get a LD from Europe or London? How much is a medium LD in pounds £ ?


----------



## Une_passante

littleclouds said:


> Is it cheaper to get a LD from Europe or London? How much is a medium LD in pounds £ ?


Relative to USD, it is cheaper in Europe as the pound appreciated a lot against USD recently.
The medium LD is 2450GBP and 2042GBP at Heathrow. 
HTH


----------



## josiren

I purchased a Lady Dior at Selfridges, just a couple of days ago.. and was informed by the SA that the price for LD may increase within these few days or so..


----------



## smudleybear

josiren said:


> I purchased a Lady Dior at Selfridges, just a couple of days ago.. and was informed by the SA that the price for LD may increase within these few days or so..


Did Jonathan or Tresa told you bout the price increase?


----------



## LibraSH

I walked into the Dior boutique yesterday and the SA said that another price increase is on the way, both LD and Diorissimo.


----------



## Une_passante

LibraSH said:


> I walked into the Dior boutique yesterday and the SA said that another price increase is on the way, both LD and Diorissimo.


Did they say when? 
Just LD and Diorissimo?


----------



## LibraSH

Sorry that I didn't ask when and if other items will also apply.  But the SA did say it is going to happen soon.


----------



## _diorling_

Anyone know the price of the diorrissimo voyageur wallet (bullcalf) in Australia? Thanks so much


----------



## nakuta

hi all- 
what's the pricing for both small dior bar and small dior addict in the US? i couldn't find pricing from the other thread. thanks a lot!


----------



## andreiameg

How much is a Lady Dior evening clutch in the USA? I can't find anywhere. Thanks!


----------



## bagwathi

andreiameg said:


> How much is a Lady Dior evening clutch in the USA? I can't find anywhere. Thanks!


Following!


----------



## Beg4Bags

Does anyone know of the price of a patent LD medium in Paris? ... And how much it is in USD? Thanks


----------



## smudleybear

beg4bags said:


> does anyone know of the price of a patent ld medium in paris? ... And how much it is in usd? Thanks


2600


----------



## Beg4Bags

smudleybear said:


> 2600




Thanks!!! Hopefully it doesn't increase as I'm planning on purchasing it early July.


----------



## Beg4Bags

smudleybear said:


> 2600




Hi again!
Does this include VAT? I'm not familiar with the process like for example I'm planning on buying a Lady Dior in Paris and the price is 2600 Euros, does that include VAT and how much of that can I get back? can anyone help?! Thanks!


----------



## Everlong

Beg4Bags said:


> Hi again!
> Does this include VAT? I'm not familiar with the process like for example I'm planning on buying a Lady Dior in Paris and the price is 2600 Euros, does that include VAT and how much of that can I get back? can anyone help?! Thanks!




The price is 2600 euros before your VAT refund. You should expect at least 10% back (VAT in France is around 19% but after all the processing fees your should get 10% back maybe a little more depending if you will be getting the refund back to a credit card or cash back at the airport)

The medium patent lady dior is $3,900 before sales tax in the US. 

Here is a hypothetical example of the savings.

If purchased in the USA, the medium lady dior will be $3,900 plus sales tax so about $4,220.00.

In France it is 2600 euros minus about 10% if you fill out the paper work correctly and get the proper stamps when you leave the EU at the airport so it will be roughly 2340 euros so about $3,165 total if you use a credit card with no foreign transaction fees.

You will save over $1,000 USD. By the look of things the euro is on the verge of decreasing value so you may save even more.

About VAT refund:

In the boutique you will pay the full price of 2600 euros. The salesperson will fill out a form for your VAT refund and this will show you how much you can get back. It will come with a pre addressed and postage paid envelope.

You have the option of getting a refund through your credit card (you get more of your refund this way) or cash back at the airport (there are different companies and they charge different fees)

But before you are able to receive any refund at all at your last EU stop at the airport or train station there are designated places where you must get your form stamped by a customs official. Different airports have different operating times for this department so you should be wary of your flight time and budget your time. Your Lady Dior should be in your carryon in case the customs officials want to see it. Once your form is stamp, make sure your credit card information is filled in correctly if you want your refund back via this method. Once done you need to place it a nearby mailbox and wait 1 to 3 months and your refund will be credited back to your credit card.


----------



## Beg4Bags

Very detailed and very easy to understand! 

I've been trying to do research on my own and not bother anyone but it's been so confusing. I'm glad I waited as I almost purchased one last week where I live. I'm going to Paris for the 1st time in just a few weeks so I'm glad I waited! Thank You so very much for your time  



Everlong said:


> The price is 2600 euros before your VAT refund. You should expect at least 10% back (VAT in France is around 19% but after all the processing fees your should get 10% back maybe a little more depending if you will be getting the refund back to a credit card or cash back at the airport)
> 
> The medium patent lady dior is $3,900 before sales tax in the US.
> 
> Here is a hypothetical example of the savings.
> 
> If purchased in the USA, the medium lady dior will be $3,900 plus sales tax so about $4,220.00.
> 
> In France it is 2600 euros minus about 10% if you fill out the paper work correctly and get the proper stamps when you leave the EU at the airport so it will be roughly 2340 euros so about $3,165 total if you use a credit card with no foreign transaction fees.
> 
> You will save over $1,000 USD. By the look of things the euro is on the verge of decreasing value so you may save even more.
> 
> About VAT refund:
> 
> In the boutique you will pay the full price of 2600 euros. The salesperson will fill out a form for your VAT refund and this will show you how much you can get back. It will come with a pre addressed and postage paid envelope.
> 
> You have the option of getting a refund through your credit card (you get more of your refund this way) or cash back at the airport (there are different companies and they charge different fees)
> 
> But before you are able to receive any refund at all at your last EU stop at the airport or train station there are designated places where you must get your form stamped by a customs official. Different airports have different operating times for this department so you should be wary of your flight time and budget your time. Your Lady Dior should be in your carryon in case the customs officials want to see it. Once your form is stamp, make sure your credit card information is filled in correctly if you want your refund back via this method. Once done you need to place it a nearby mailbox and wait 1 to 3 months and your refund will be credited back to your credit card.


----------



## sumsum

In Switzerland CHF Price

Lady Dior Small 
pink printed deerskin leather
M05000PCFB M956  
*Swiss Francs 2'800.--*

Lady Dior Medium 
White deerskin printed with a pink alstroemeria Flower
M0550PCFM M933
*Swiss Francs 3'900.--*

Lady Dior Medium
Black printed Deerskin Leather
M05550PCFB M911 
*Swiss Francs 3'900.--*

Lady Dior "Classic" in the color mink
small
*Swiss Francs 2350.--*

Lady Dior "Classic" in the color mink
medium
*Swiss Francs 3'300.--*

Inklusive all Taxes

Wish you a nice day

Claudia


----------



## Everlong

Beg4Bags said:


> Very detailed and very easy to understand!
> 
> I've been trying to do research on my own and not bother anyone but it's been so confusing. I'm glad I waited as I almost purchased one last week where I live. I'm going to Paris for the 1st time in just a few weeks so I'm glad I waited! Thank You so very much for your time



If you have any other questions at all I would love to help. Before you leave you should find out information regarding your airport of departure. Usually the airport's website will have maps on where the 1) customs office to get your forms stamped/ operating hours and 2) the closest mailbox to mail those forms. If not, there should be an email address where you can inquire. It can be a rat race if you are pressed for time as sometimes the line to get your forms stamped can be VERY long with tourists having several receipts to get stamped. Which airport will you be departing from? CDG? 

When you are getting your form stamped you will need also your passport and your boarding pass to prove you are leaving the EU so before you can proceed to the customs office you will need to check in first.


----------



## Beg4Bags

Everlong said:


> If you have any other questions at all I would love to help. Before you leave you should find out information regarding your airport of departure. Usually the airport's website will have maps on where the 1) customs office to get your forms stamped/ operating hours and 2) the closest mailbox to mail those forms. If not, there should be an email address where you can inquire. It can be a rat race if you are pressed for time as sometimes the line to get your forms stamped can be VERY long with tourists having several receipts to get stamped. Which airport will you be departing from? CDG?
> 
> When you are getting your form stamped you will need also your passport and your boarding pass to prove you are leaving the EU so before you can proceed to the customs office you will need to check in first.




Yes CDG.. In the AM. I hope the price increase doesn't happen between now and then as We all heard some rumors about that. Thank you very much!


----------



## Qwabbles

Does the new panarea come  in medium and small? What's the current price in Euro? Thanks!


----------



## Everlong

Beg4Bags said:


> Yes CDG.. In the AM. I hope the price increase doesn't happen between now and then as We all heard some rumors about that. Thank you very much!



CDG is easy to do. The customs counter where you stamp your forms is directly behind the curve of check in counters and close to the escalator tube before you go through security. The mailbox will be on the wall close by. remember to take the form out of the envelopes before handing them over to the agent. it makes it easier for them and if they're happy they wont hassle you. good luck!


----------



## Beg4Bags

Everlong said:


> CDG is easy to do. The customs counter where you stamp your forms is directly behind the curve of check in counters and close to the escalator tube before you go through security. The mailbox will be on the wall close by. remember to take the form out of the envelopes before handing them over to the agent. it makes it easier for them and if they're happy they wont hassle you. good luck!




Thanks!! I'm taking all of your advice with me and will post Picts if I can get the bag in the color I'm looking for! Hopefully have a live reveal from Paris!


----------



## sunnie_518

I just emailed Dior about the price of Large Diorissimo. They told me it is 3400 euros, which is almost the same as the US price before tax ($4800).  Is the price the same among all the European countries?


----------



## Gvamty

Beg4Bags said:


> Thanks!! I'm taking all of your advice with me and will post Picts if I can get the bag in the color I'm looking for! Hopefully have a live reveal from Paris!




Cdg has a dior store and it might be cheapest to buy there


----------



## Beg4Bags

Gvamty said:


> Cdg has a dior store and it might be cheapest to buy there




I heard! Does anyone know the price for The medium lady Dior @ CDG? Something about no tax collected? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## daisydai

HI, ladies, any of you heard the rumor that the price will increase this weekend?  My SA at Dior boutique just text me and told me that...$200-300 range...


----------



## sunnie_518

daisydai said:


> HI, ladies, any of you heard the rumor that the price will increase this weekend?  My SA at Dior boutique just text me and told me that...$200-300 range...




I got the same message but it is about scarf and jewelry. I am not sure about the bags.


----------



## Gvamty

Beg4Bags said:


> I heard! Does anyone know the price for The medium lady Dior @ CDG? Something about no tax collected?
> Thanks in advance!




Yes, if you r leaving EU then there is no VAT. I just call them and ask for prices.


----------



## rinoako

hi, does anyone konw the price anywhere for the miss dior mini? its so hard to find any info on this bag!!!


----------



## purse_gaga

rinoako said:


> hi, does anyone konw the price anywhere for the miss dior mini? its so hard to find any info on this bag!!!




If I'm not mistaken it's 2200 in the US.


----------



## rinoako

purse_gaga said:


> If I'm not mistaken it's 2200 in the US.


thank you so much!!


----------



## januaryred

Anybody from Australia know if the old Dior Panareas are still floating around?


----------



## chanelxhermes

Does anyone know the price for lady dior in the smallest size and medium size in rome?
Does the price vary if it is a tricolor?

Thanx!


----------



## Everlong

chanelxhermes said:


> Does anyone know the price for lady dior in the smallest size and medium size in rome?
> Does the price vary if it is a tricolor?
> 
> Thanx!



small 2050
med 2600

tricolor cost more -  about the equivalent of $300 USD


----------



## Everlong

chanelxhermes said:


> Does anyone know the price for lady dior in the smallest size and medium size in rome?
> Does the price vary if it is a tricolor?
> 
> Thanx!



i should add that the greater price is due to the leather interior lining.

the rome store is a beautiful and opulent multistory boutique and the service is outstanding.

the basement features only exotic and special issued lady diors...a treat for the eyes.


----------



## winbao

Does anyone have current price info of small LD in Guam? US?


----------



## Everlong

winbao said:


> Does anyone have current price info of small LD in Guam? US?



the small/mini/micro is $2,800 + state sales tax for solid colored lambskin/patent.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Not sure if anyone has heard this but my SA has confirmed today that by the end of the month there will be a price increase. I believe she quoted me the 29th of July. She didn't tell me how much of an increase, but if anyone is looking to buy, buy it soon! 

Happy shopping


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

My SA texted me the same thing today, he also said the 29th.


----------



## ThisVNchick

I lied...she is saying about $200 more for the classic LD and between $200-300 more for the classic Diorissimo. She didn't tell me any other pricing because I mainly buy LDs and Diorissimo.


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

Yeah mine just said between $200-$500 depending on what it is.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

my SA texted me today on the increase ad well.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

and said it from 5 to 10%


----------



## Chanel316

I got my SA text message this morning about the increase as well. She said all the handbags will increase first then everything else will follow within a few days.


----------



## panthere55

I heard from my SA today and she confirmed price increase on tuesday 29


----------



## hightea_xx

Eek!  Well I'm glad I got my Diorissimo before it increased even more!!!!


----------



## arhient

Dior is becoming like CHANEL, price increases all the time...


----------



## Freckles1

Glad I got my Miss Dior last month!!


----------



## smudleybear

My SA in London says no price increase yet here but I doubt.


----------



## ThisVNchick

arhient said:


> Dior is becoming like CHANEL, price increases all the time...




Well the brand is owned by LV and LV does twice a year increases. Seems like the norm nowadays.


----------



## Siddhani

Yes just bought my micro diorissimo before the price increase. I heard from my SA, it would be of today.


----------



## Mikaela1010

I wonder how much the pochette will increase by.


----------



## crazy8baglady

Mikaela1010 said:


> I wonder how much the pochette will increase by.



Last time small leather goods (including pochettes) were not part of the price increase.  I'm not sure about this time.


----------



## Freckles1

Got the call today &#128078;&#128078;&#128078;&#128078;&#128078;


----------



## Mikaela1010

crazy8baglady said:


> Last time small leather goods (including pochettes) were not part of the price increase.  I'm not sure about this time.


 
Ohh I really hope so. I guess we'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## ivy1026

Mikaela1010 said:


> I wonder how much the pochette will increase by.



I went to the store today and the SA said the pochette is not affected by the increase.  I am in Canada though.


----------



## Mikaela1010

ivy1026 said:


> I went to the store today and the SA said the pochette is not affected by the increase.  I am in Canada though.


 
This is really good news.


----------



## purplepoodles

Mikaela1010 said:


> This is really good news.




+1 phew! Been trying to get downtown without distractions (DH) to decide on a colour, they are all so yummy. Better than candy.


----------



## Mikaela1010

I called NYC Dior and it looks like the pochettes are still the same price for now. SA said that the increase is just for bags for now. She's not sure if the small leather goods will have an increase as well.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Mikaela1010 said:


> I called NYC Dior and it looks like the pochettes are still the same price for now. SA said that the increase is just for bags for now. She's not sure if the small leather goods will have an increase as well.



so it confirmed bag price went up today?


----------



## Mikaela1010

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> so it confirmed bag price went up today?


 
hi there,

When I called the store, I specifically asked about the price of the miss dior pochette. The SA said that it still the same price ($1600) because it is considered small leather goods and the price increase was for bags. So, I would assume that the bags increased but not sure how much. hth.


----------



## Metrowestmama

They didn't give much notice!


----------



## panthere55

I heard new pricing is:
Mini diorissimo - 3450
Medium - 4600
Large - 5100


Lady dior - 4100
Large - 4600


US dollars


----------



## Khanji

Anyone can list the price of Diorissimo in Hong Kong?


----------



## sigma

I went to local Dior today and my SA told me miss dior pochette price is $1800 now instead of $ 1600.
Is it right?


----------



## smudleybear

panthere55 said:


> I heard new pricing is:
> Mini diorissimo - 3450
> Medium - 4600
> Large - 5100
> 
> 
> Lady dior - 4100
> Large - 4600
> 
> 
> US dollars


Wow, the increase is so little compare to Chanel. Which means we can still indulge in the latest collection without feeling the pinch.


----------



## lmk1978

it seams that the prices are going up every few months!! when ever i am there the sales assistant tells me to get it now better for the prices are changing next month!!! and they do!!

my sister bought a royal python LD large for about 4000 euros  in summer 2010 and i bought one the same style and size this year for 6400 euros !!


----------



## dior.lover

Hello everyone!


Just bought my first dior! The chosen one was a Medium Diorissimo in Black Bullcalf leather!!! I'm so in love! But anyway... Just to let you know about the price:


Country: Malaysia
Price: Rm 15.500,00 ( +- U$ 4.900,00) - I was told that the price would increase very soon!


----------



## tipsyhoney

I bought my first lady dior medium in black patent leather yesterday in Australia. Price was $4700 AUD (incl GST).


----------



## Roku

tipsyhoney said:


> I bought my first lady dior medium in black patent leather yesterday in Australia. Price was $4700 AUD (incl GST).



pls share photos somewhere!  
and congrats!!


----------



## Roku

smudleybear said:


> Wow, the increase is so little compare to Chanel. Which means we can still indulge in the latest collection without feeling the pinch.



It is so sad how due to Chanel's absurd and unwarranted price hikes, we are so easily placated
Consumer conditioning, perhaps


----------



## tipsyhoney

Roku said:


> pls share photos somewhere!
> 
> and congrats!!




Thank you  I will do a reveal soon!


----------



## Nahreen

Does anybody know the price of the smallest Diorissimo bag in Euro or pounds?


----------



## icedtea

Does anyone here know the price of the white pearl tribal earrings in Australia? thanks!


----------



## tipsyhoney

[Q UOTE=icedtea;27252030]Does anyone here know the price of the white pearl tribal earrings in Australia? thanks! [/QUOTE]


Yes. I asked last week they are $470aud.


----------



## liliane314

Hi all, does anyone have any information on prices for any of these in America? Any help would be greatly appreciated !

*"Diorissimo" multi-card holder* (http://www.dior.com/couture/en_us/w...uchsia-and-vermillon-smooth-calfskin-11-11235)

*"Lady Dior" mini-zip purse* (http://www.dior.com/couture/en_us/w...ior-mini-zip-purse-in-black-lambskin-11-4936#)

Thanks so much!


----------



## icedtea

tipsyhoney said:


> [Q UOTE=icedtea;27252030]Does anyone here know the price of the white pearl tribal earrings in Australia? thanks!




Yes. I asked last week they are $470aud.[/QUOTE]

Thanks darls!


----------



## DIORAHOLIC@SG

Lady Dior in Singapore (as at 18 August 2014):
1) Mini/Small $3,900
2) Medium$5,500


----------



## Everlong

liliane314 said:


> Hi all, does anyone have any information on prices for any of these in America? Any help would be greatly appreciated !
> 
> *"Diorissimo" multi-card holder* (http://www.dior.com/couture/en_us/w...uchsia-and-vermillon-smooth-calfskin-11-11235)
> 
> *"Lady Dior" mini-zip purse* (http://www.dior.com/couture/en_us/w...ior-mini-zip-purse-in-black-lambskin-11-4936#)
> 
> Thanks so much!




If you click on the contact link below on the Dior website customer service will respond in about 24 hours with prices and availability.

A trick to find out prices is to go to the UK site and look at the prices in pounds then convert to USD. The retail price in the US is always higher than the pound price so that should give you an idea.


----------



## liliane314

Everlong said:


> If you click on the contact link below on the Dior website customer service will respond in about 24 hours with prices and availability.
> 
> A trick to find out prices is to go to the UK site and look at the prices in pounds then convert to USD. The retail price in the US is always higher than the pound price so that should give you an idea.



Oh, wow! Thanks so much. I had no idea!


----------



## lmk1978

hi

do any one know the price of Diorissimo in ostrich leather ( medium) in Euro?? i will buy it from Paris.


----------



## Mayak

Does anyone know the current price (USA)for miss dior medium/long chain? Thank you


----------



## kyliehh

Has Australia had a recent price increase? I saw people buying medium (5 guilts) Lady Dior at 4300 AUD a month ago but then there are people buying at 4700 last week.

I'm confused if Australia has a better price now...


----------



## elle87nabilla

Hi does anyone saw any old panarea in paris recently? May i know their current price.. tq


----------



## tipsyhoney

kyliehh said:


> Has Australia had a recent price increase? I saw people buying medium (5 guilts) Lady Dior at 4300 AUD a month ago but then there are people buying at 4700 last week.
> 
> I'm confused if Australia has a better price now...




I'm not entirely sure but I have read some post from tpfers in may n the price doesn't appear to have increased since then. Correct me if I'm wrong?


----------



## Civies

Does anyone know the price of the lady dior wallet on chain and the rendez-vous wallet in Canada/US ? Thank you!


----------



## catou

Pearl tribal earrings AU$460, coloured, silve/gold toned $510. 
Lady Dior evening clutch AU$1800 (Looks like there has been a $100 price increase on the clutch recently, spotted a tag with $1700 crossed out).


----------



## wien

Dior Pouch $1,600
Lady Dior Medium $4,100
Lady Dior Medium Tri-color $4,400


----------



## luxurylove25

Can someone tell me the price of the rectangle Miss Dior with the chain in the medium and large size? I'm in the U.S. Thanks.


----------



## hwm123

Hi,  Anyone know the price of a Diorissimo (Small) smooth calfskin in UK and France (before VAT rebate)?  And how much VAT can we claim back?  Thanks


----------



## that_claudz

I'm heading to Paris before the end of the year. Can anyone tell me the price of the small Panarea? Thank you.


----------



## cavalla

hwm123 said:


> Hi,  Anyone know the price of a Diorissimo (Small) smooth calfskin in UK and France (before VAT rebate)?  And how much VAT can we claim back?  Thanks




Don't know the price but the tax refund is 10.8% (cash) or 12% (cc) in France


----------



## dior.lover

Hello! Does anyone knows the price of Miss Dior in US without taxes? Thanks


----------



## blackjuicyapple

Hi all, will be heading to paris next mth. Anyone know the current price of
 Ld in med n large 
Panarea n soft in med
Gonna get one Ld n maybe another item too.
Thank you.


----------



## cavalla

blackjuicyapple said:


> Hi all, will be heading to paris next mth. Anyone know the current price of
> Ld in med n large
> Panarea n soft in med
> Gonna get one Ld n maybe another item too.
> Thank you.




2750 for medium LD


----------



## blackjuicyapple

cavalla said:


> 2750 for medium LD



Thank u dear&#128522;


----------



## cwxx

If my math is correct, that's much cheaper than buying in US!  btw, hi ladies, I'm a newbie to the Dior forum - LD isn't my style but my sister has been wanting one for a while, so been thinking of possible holiday gifts...looks like it def would be best to buy in Paris if given the chance yea?


----------



## Chanel=<3

any ideas how much these are preferably in British pounds or euros. I'm going to amsterdam next week hoping to buy these there if not I will have to take a trip to london x


----------



## Une_passante

blackjuicyapple said:


> Hi all, will be heading to paris next mth. Anyone know the current price of
> Ld in med n large
> Panarea n soft in med
> Gonna get one Ld n maybe another item too.
> Thank you.


Lg LD is &#8364;3200


----------



## Une_passante

cwxx said:


> If my math is correct, that's much cheaper than buying in US!  btw, hi ladies, I'm a newbie to the Dior forum - LD isn't my style but my sister has been wanting one for a while, so been thinking of possible holiday gifts...looks like it def would be best to buy in Paris if given the chance yea?


You are better off buying in a country using the euro.


----------



## ThisVNchick

cwxx said:


> If my math is correct, that's much cheaper than buying in US!  btw, hi ladies, I'm a newbie to the Dior forum - LD isn't my style but my sister has been wanting one for a while, so been thinking of possible holiday gifts...looks like it def would be best to buy in Paris if given the chance yea?




With the current exchange rate (or anything under 1.30) you will be saving about 20% after VAT refund (20% off US prices). I suggest you get your LV, Chanel and Dior in Paris if possible.


----------



## blackjuicyapple

Une_passante said:


> Lg LD is 3200



Thank u.


----------



## sunnyore

Not to burst your bubble or anything but I was at the Amsterdam Dior boutique this past Monday and the medium LD was already euro 2900 and the SA said they were having a price increase that night on all the bags. I didn't go back to check how much was the increase and maybe the price is different across Europe but I thought I give you a heads up. It's still way cheaper to buy compare to the states if that's where you're from...



blackjuicyapple said:


> Hi all, will be heading to paris next mth. Anyone know the current price of
> Ld in med n large
> Panarea n soft in med
> Gonna get one Ld n maybe another item too.
> Thank you.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Been advised the new promenade pouches due for release in November have an altered design, thicker chain, slightly deeper bag and will cost £1,100


----------



## averagejoe

Mooshooshoo said:


> Been advised the new promenade pouches due for release in November have an altered design, thicker chain, slightly deeper bag and will cost £1,100



I wonder if it looks different, or if it's almost difficult to tell that they did anything to the bag.

Maybe it looks like the newer Miss Dior sliding chain?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

averagejoe said:


> I wonder if it looks different, or if it's almost difficult to tell that they did anything to the bag.
> 
> Maybe it looks like the newer Miss Dior sliding chain?


I'll post photographs as soon as I get any AJ. The differences described to me don't sound as though they will be glaringly obvious.


----------



## averagejoe

Mooshooshoo said:


> I'll post photographs as soon as I get any AJ. The differences described to me don't sound as though they will be glaringly obvious.



Thanks a million! I wanted to also say thank you for all of the fabulous boutique intel pics that you share with us. I always look forward to your posts.


----------



## Paraskeva

Hi, does anyone know the price of a large croc or python Lady Dior?


----------



## cavalla

sunnyore said:


> Not to burst your bubble or anything but I was at the Amsterdam Dior boutique this past Monday and the medium LD was already euro 2900 and the SA said they were having a price increase that night on all the bags. I didn't go back to check how much was the increase and maybe the price is different across Europe but I thought I give you a heads up. It's still way cheaper to buy compare to the states if that's where you're from...




The price of medium LD in Paris is 150 lower than in other major cities that use euro. (Germany, Italy, Netherlands, and Spain from what I know). Although I'm not sure if the price difference will remain the same after the price increase. But usually there's a price difference between Paris and other cities for medium LD.


----------



## blackjuicyapple

sunnyore said:


> Not to burst your bubble or anything but I was at the Amsterdam Dior boutique this past Monday and the medium LD was already euro 2900 and the SA said they were having a price increase that night on all the bags. I didn't go back to check how much was the increase and maybe the price is different across Europe but I thought I give you a heads up. It's still way cheaper to buy compare to the states if that's where you're from...



Oh boy. The price increase is totally madness. But luckly it is still way cheaper fr where im fr.


----------



## sunnyore

ooo Thanks for the info! I'm quite new to Dior and so I was actually quite confused that the prices at the store were different from what I researched here at TPF. It was still way cheaper than the US prices so I got my Diorissimo as planned. Now I know I need to go to Paris next time to get my first LD! 



cavalla said:


> The price of medium LD in Paris is 150 lower than in other major cities that use euro. (Germany, Italy, Netherlands, and Spain from what I know). Although I'm not sure if the price difference will remain the same after the price increase. But usually there's a price difference between Paris and other cities for medium LD.


----------



## mf19

anyone know euro/gbp/usd prices for the be dior?


----------



## majusaka

Is the price for lady dior bag going to increase soon?


----------



## smudleybear

majusaka said:


> Is the price for lady dior bag going to increase soon?


Prices in Paris has increased since August but not in London yet.


----------



## majusaka

smudleybear said:


> Prices in Paris has increased since August but not in London yet.


The medium LD is at £2450 since September I believe, is it not the increased price?


----------



## beckybenett

Anyone knows the price of the evening clutch in London? Hoping to get one next month when I'm there but I need to make sure I have saved enough. I like the black patent in classic carnage.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Hi Becky,

If you mean the Promenade pouch there are different styles and sizes and prices vary from £1050 to £1200 depending on which you choose. You can find more information on the website...

http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/womens-fashion/leather-goods/evening-bags-and-clutches


----------



## Fufuberry

does anyone know the prices of the new (smaller) panarea in Canada? thanks


----------



## averagejoe

Fufuberry said:


> does anyone know the prices of the new (smaller) panarea in Canada? thanks



I asked a while ago but I don't remember. It was around $1500, and now it's probably more with the price increase last year.

Give one of the Dior concessions at Holt Renfrew a call. They can give you the most up-to-date price.


----------



## josiren

Omg... the Small Diorissmo is now 3300euros !?!! 
Last i thought was 2900 euros =(


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Apparently price increase has rolled out in Europe, across classics, though I'm being told there are variations between countries!? Still waiting for increase in the UK


----------



## cbk021726

was told last week price increase will be happening soon here in oz &#128546;&#128546;


----------



## smudleybear

Prices in Paris has increased


----------



## pearlgrass

smudleybear said:


> Prices in Paris has increased



May I know the new price of the medium Lady Dior in Europe? Thanks


----------



## yaseminroselyn

Hi guys, I'm usually not in the Dior forum but I've fallen in love with the mini Dior. How much is it in Italy? Does anyone know?


----------



## smudleybear

pearlgrass said:


> May I know the new price of the medium Lady Dior in Europe? Thanks


&#8364;2800. It's not a huge increase, just by &#8364;50 according to CS.


----------



## smudleybear

yaseminroselyn said:


> Hi guys, I'm usually not in the Dior forum but I've fallen in love with the mini Dior. How much is it in Italy? Does anyone know?


Which mini are you referring to? Mini Lady Dior, mini diorissimo, mini bedior, mini miss Dior?


----------



## pearlgrass

smudleybear said:


> 2800. It's not a huge increase, just by 50 according to CS.



Thank you so much for the info, really appreciated :urock:

Is 2800 euro in both Paris and Italy?

Thanks again


----------



## yaseminroselyn

smudleybear said:


> Which mini are you referring to? Mini Lady Dior, mini diorissimo, mini bedior, mini miss Dior?



Of course I forgot that people cannot read my mind.  Anyway, I meant the Mini Lady Dior.


----------



## smudleybear

pearlgrass said:


> Thank you so much for the info, really appreciated :urock:
> 
> Is 2800 euro in both Paris and Italy?
> 
> Thanks again


I enquire about PARIS only.


----------



## pearlgrass

smudleybear said:


> I enquire about PARIS only.



Thanks, Smudleybear!!


----------



## cheyi

Does anyone know the price of small be dior in australia? TIA


----------



## josiren

There's one thing I'm really really curious...

Like I mentioned earlier, the Small 32 Diorissmo is now 3300euros, as quoted by the service staff from dior.com....


Is that the price now in all parts of EU? or is that just for Belgium where I specifically mentioned in the quote? Cud it be due to the high TAX implemented in BRU?
 Or I shld be expecting 3300euros in all parts of EU , excluding Paris.


----------



## yeeuns

can anybody tell me the price for lady dior in USD in all sizes?


----------



## Milky caramel

Pls does anyone know if the Dior Boutique in heathrow airport carry lady dior and their prices TIA


----------



## smudleybear

Milky caramel said:


> Pls does anyone know if the Dior Boutique in heathrow airport carry lady dior and their prices TIA


Heathrow T5 do carry lady Dior and their price are about 16.7% cheaper than retail price in the UK. Their boutique is close for refurbishment now for at least 6 months.


----------



## Everlong

yeeuns said:


> can anybody tell me the price for lady dior in USD in all sizes?



Prices for single colored

Mini/Small -$2,900
Medium- $4,100
Large- $4,600

bicolor and tricolor are a few hundred more


----------



## Milky caramel

smudleybear said:


> Heathrow T5 do carry lady Dior and their price are about 16.7% cheaper than retail price in the UK. Their boutique is close for refurbishment now for at least 6 months.


Thanks a lot for letting me know cos I kept calling their no and it was not going through.was planning to stop over when I fly through heathrow next month.


----------



## yeeuns

Thanks!


----------



## reddishpink

Hiii! 
Need to know the price of Lady Dior Tricolour in Small and Medium as well as Diorissimo in Small and Medium. 

Thanksss soo much in advance!!


----------



## Gucci_mamma

Hi ladies, i am currently obsessed with the Dior tribal earrings and need them in my life &#128514;&#128514; i am going to indonesia next week and was wondering if anyone knows how much they are in Jakarta. Are the pearl one's the cheaper one's?  TIA &#128521;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## baggila

Hi all, do you know the latest europe price for medium lady dior? Thanks i.a


----------



## koalala

May I know if the price of Dior in istanbul is cheaper than that in Europe? I would like to buy my second Dior


----------



## Sherry1900

Everlong said:


> Prices for single colored
> 
> Mini/Small -$2,900
> Medium- $4,100
> Large- $4,600
> 
> bicolor and tricolor are a few hundred more


Tricolor large is $5400 in US...


----------



## anshort4angel

Hi Ladies, can anyone tell me how much the Large Lady Dior & Diorissimos are in France?


----------



## chiripa

baggila said:


> Hi all, do you know the latest europe price for medium lady dior? Thanks i.a




2.900,- in Germany


----------



## Clathrin

Anybody have the latest price for a medium LD in Malaysia? Thanks!


----------



## pinklining

Hi, does anyone knows the price of the Diorama bag small or medium size in europe?


----------



## pinklining

pinklining said:


> Hi, does anyone knows the price of the Diorama bag small or medium size in europe?



found! in case anyone is looking for info, Euro 2200


----------



## Clathrin

Google has failed me so I'm hoping some Russian fashionista sees this and can post how much a medium Lady Dior costs in Russia. [emoji4] thanks!


----------



## yinnieC

Hi ladies, does anyone know the price of diorissimo medium bag in AU and Bangkok? TA!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Anyone know the price for Everdior Earrings and Miss Dior Rings wherever you're at? Just want to know the rough price.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Mini Lady Dior in Hong Kong?


----------



## vink

Hi, 

Anyone know the price of the Granville Polochon in Germany? I'm looking for the one in deer skin. Crossing my finger that it'll still be available by August. 

TIA!!!


----------



## pearlgrass

Can someone please confirm the price for Lady Dior medium Cannage lambskin in Paris and Spain? I checked Dior.com and both countries are 2900 euro. I thought the price in Paris is 2800 euro 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shmily101010

pearlgrass said:


> Can someone please confirm the price for Lady Dior medium Cannage lambskin in Paris and Spain? I checked Dior.com and both countries are 2900 euro. I thought the price in Paris is 2800 euro
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!




I don't live in the Europe but I think it's 2900 euro from the many posts I read. And their website should reflect the correct price.

May I ask a silly question? After I changed the country to France, I was still not able to see the price there. How did you see the price? TIA!


----------



## iceshimmer27

Does anyone know how much is the Dior pouchettes? The old style and new style in Canada?
Thank you!


----------



## OneMoreDay

They don't have black with silver hardware Mini Lady Dior from the Cruise 2015 collection in Malaysia. 

But they do have 1 left in Singapore and it costs 4100 SGD.


----------



## Priyanka kumar

Hi can u plz confirm me the price for
Miss Dior bag in Germany


----------



## stila

Does anyone know what the price of the Mini Be Dior in France or Italy?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Paris75

stila said:


> Does anyone know what the price of the Mini Be Dior in France or Italy?  Thanks in advance!



Hi mini be Dior in France is 2600 VAT incl.


----------



## stila

Thank you so much &#9786;


----------



## lililvluv

Just thought I would share 

Diorissimo prices in Japan, excluding 8%tax

Small 365,000yen
Medium 480,000yen


----------



## bagreedy

How much is the Be dior medium in Italy?


----------



## Sydee

Can anyone tell me the price of a large lady Dior in lamb skin?? Thank you [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Sydee

Sydee said:


> Can anyone tell me the price of a large lady Dior in lamb skin?? Thank you [emoji5]&#65039;




In the UK.


----------



## baggila

chiripa said:


> 2.900,- in Germany



Thanks chiripa


----------



## OneMoreDay

Anyone know the price for Mini Lady Dior with Chain strap in black lambskin (Cruise 2015) in France and UK?


----------



## crazyshopper7

May I know the price for the large one and the material and colors it is available in. TIA


----------



## averagejoe

crazyshopper7 said:


> May I know the price for the large one and the material and colors it is available in. TIA



Which currency are you looking for?

The large one comes in a number of different materials including lambskin, patent leather, tweed, and python. 

Check out this thread to see some of these different materials:

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/new-miss-dior-promenade-pouch-812316.html


----------



## skosasih

Just letting you know ... 

large lady Dior $5500 AUD
medium be dior $5600 AUD


----------



## Nahreen

OneMoreDay said:


> Anyone know the price for Mini Lady Dior with Chain strap in black lambskin (Cruise 2015) in France and UK?



I don't know if this is the exact price for the model you are looking for but the mini LD is 2100 euro or 1750 british pounds. The US dollar price is 2950 plus tax. I got the prices from Dior customer service a month ago.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Nahreen said:


> I don't know if this is the exact price for the model you are looking for but the mini LD is 2100 euro or 1750 british pounds. The US dollar price is 2950 plus tax. I got the prices from Dior customer service a month ago.


I got the prices for Singapore direct from Dior's customer service as well as there were none in Malaysia. Was looking to see which country was cheaper. It was 4100 SGD in Singapore and they only had one.

:rain:


----------



## thebaglover

skosasih said:


> Just letting you know ...
> 
> large lady Dior $5500 AUD
> medium be dior $5600 AUD



hi there, do you know how much for medium lady dior in AUD? Thank you in advance


----------



## skosasih

thebaglover said:


> hi there, do you know how much for medium lady dior in AUD? Thank you in advance



Medium Lady Dior is $5000 AUD + You're welcome


----------



## crazyshopper7

averagejoe said:


> Which currency are you looking for?
> 
> The large one comes in a number of different materials including lambskin, patent leather, tweed, and python.
> 
> Check out this thread to see some of these different materials:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/new-miss-dior-promenade-pouch-812316.html


I was looking for either euro or pounds. Thank you for the link will check it out


----------



## Oryx816

Miss Dior large Singapore 4,400 SGD


----------



## Azua

Would anyone know what the price is for the mini-be dior bag un AUD? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MargaretofAnjou

Does anyone know the price of the small Diorama in USD? Thanks!


----------



## Milalalala

Does anyone know what is the current price for medium lady Dior (lambskin) in Canada? I heard they increased the price again in the beginning of this year. Thanks!


----------



## lililvluv

Hello Ladies! Dior Japan is increasing prices by 5-7% starting May 1.
Lady Dior and Diorissimo are increasing for sure, not sure about the other lines.


----------



## shmily101010

I heard dior has increased the prices for lady dior, Diorissimo, be dior in the euro. Lady Dior small/mini from 2100 to 2300, medium from 2900 to 3200, large from 3300 to 3600. Not sure if UK will be affected. To be confirmed...

May I ask the price for the mini lady Dior in UK now? Thx!


----------



## jolie1331

Hi,
I have been thinking about getting a wallet (with chain) in my next trip to France. I know there's the Chanel WOC, but I've seen the Lady Dior Wallet and I loved it!
I saw on the website that the Lady 
Dior Wallet comes with a small chain, but there seems to be another one that has a bigger chain (120cm).
Does anyone know how much this Lady Dior Wallet with big chain costs?

Thanks! 

It is this one: http://www.dior.com/couture/en_us/w...iere-wallet-in-black-patent-calfskin-11-15083


----------



## smudleybear

jolie1331 said:


> Hi,
> I have been thinking about getting a wallet (with chain) in my next trip to France. I know there's the Chanel WOC, but I've seen the Lady Dior Wallet and I loved it!
> I saw on the website that the Lady
> Dior Wallet comes with a small chain, but there seems to be another one that has a bigger chain (120cm).
> Does anyone know how much this Lady Dior Wallet with big chain costs?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> It is this one: http://www.dior.com/couture/en_us/w...iere-wallet-in-black-patent-calfskin-11-15083


Around £600++


----------



## smudleybear

shmily101010 said:


> I heard dior has increased the prices for lady dior, Diorissimo, be dior in the euro. Lady Dior small/mini from 2100&#8364; to 2300&#8364;, medium from 2900&#8364; to 3200&#8364;, large from 3300&#8364; to 3600. Not sure if UK will be affected. To be confirmed...
> 
> May I ask the price for the mini lady Dior in UK now? Thx!


With leather strap £1750
Chain strap £1800

So Paris has had its 3rd increase this year. Its insane.


----------



## cuselover

How much is lady dior in size medium in euro? Has the price increased already?


----------



## shmily101010

smudleybear said:


> With leather strap £1750
> Chain strap £1800
> 
> So Paris has had its 3rd increase this year. Its insane.




Thanks smudleybear! I tried the mini lady Dior yesterday and found it is smaller than I expected. I think it looks good when carried as a shoulder bag or crossbody, but way too small for me to hold it in hand. It's cute though. I'm debating...


----------



## Angelian

jolie1331 said:


> Hi,
> I have been thinking about getting a wallet (with chain) in my next trip to France. I know there's the Chanel WOC, but I've seen the Lady Dior Wallet and I loved it!
> I saw on the website that the Lady
> Dior Wallet comes with a small chain, but there seems to be another one that has a bigger chain (120cm).
> Does anyone know how much this Lady Dior Wallet with big chain costs?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> It is this one: http://www.dior.com/couture/en_us/w...iere-wallet-in-black-patent-calfskin-11-15083



Hi, it's 720 (dior.com)


----------



## ak3

Hello I can't check but can someone please let me know how much is in euro's
http://m.dior.com/en_us/mode+&+acce...s+&+card+holders/cps-8319-15090-cdc15090.html

And how much is 
http://m.dior.com/en_us/mode+&+acce...s+&+card+holders/cps-8319-11235-cdc11235.html

I'm going to Europe later this week and would love to pick one or the other up. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Angelian

ak3 said:


> Hello I can't check but can someone please let me know how much is in euro's
> http://m.dior.com/en_us/mode+&+acce...s+&+card+holders/cps-8319-15090-cdc15090.html
> 
> And how much is
> http://m.dior.com/en_us/mode+&+acce...s+&+card+holders/cps-8319-11235-cdc11235.html
> 
> I'm going to Europe later this week and would love to pick one or the other up. Thank you in advance.



The first one is 450, the second one 500.


----------



## ak3

Angelian said:


> The first one is 450, the second one 500.



Thank You So Much!!!


----------



## russell317

Angelian said:


> Hi, it's 720 (dior.com)



I didn't know that this wallet comes with the long chain too! It can be worn like a Chanel Woc but more chic imo


----------



## shannonlau

http://www.spottedfashion.com/2013/10/20/europe-dior-bag-price-list-reference-guide/


----------



## meefeb

Khanji said:


> Anyone can list the price of Diorissimo in Hong Kong?



Almost the same as US price. 

On May 2nd, 2015

Diorissimo medium one color - HKD37500
Diorissimo medium tri-color - HKD39000
Diorissimo small - HKD28000


----------



## cuselover

Hey know lady dior medium in euro .... heard theres a price increase?  Did it happened or it is going to happen?


----------



## yinnieC

Anyone know how much Diorissimo medium is in AUD now? TIA!


----------



## Chloe_c

Anyone know the current price for the medium Lady Dior in Hong Kong? TIA!


----------



## sunnyore

cuselover said:


> Hey know lady dior medium in euro .... heard theres a price increase?  Did it happened or it is going to happen?




Just bought my Medium Lady yesterday and it's 3200. I wasn't aware of the increase myself until buying the bag


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dior Tribale earrings (glass) in Malaysia and Singapore? Please and thank you!


----------



## yeeuns

Anyone know how much miss Dior pochette is in USD?


----------



## qwerty_s

Anyhow knows how much is the Diorissimo small size in Singapore?


----------



## littlesnoopy

Hi..anyone knows the latest price of lady dior medium in Bangkok? Thanks in advance


----------



## veronica_rmit

yinnieC said:


> Anyone know how much Diorissimo medium is in AUD now? TIA!


if im not mistaken, diorissimo is 5700 aud


----------



## veronica_rmit

thebaglover said:


> hi there, do you know how much for medium lady dior in AUD? Thank you in advance


medium lady dior 5200 aud
large lady dior 5700 aud


the price has increased since last week


----------



## ThisVNchick

sunnyore said:


> Just bought my Medium Lady yesterday and it's 3200. I wasn't aware of the increase myself until buying the bag



It took affect late April (27th I believe). I had ordered my LD the Friday prior and when my friend called on Monday to check the price again, she was given a higher price. So glad I got my order in when I did. It was quite a jump, 10% I believe.


----------



## meefeb

Chloe_c said:


> Anyone know the current price for the medium Lady Dior in Hong Kong? TIA!



I think it's 34000HKD, one color


----------



## Chloe_c

meefeb said:


> I think it's 34000HKD, one color



Thank you for the info, meefeb.


----------



## Yisi

Is there any price increase for Lady Dior Medium as of now (13 May 2015) in Singapore? I don't quite get the price increase trend for Dior. It seems like there is a few price incremental in some counties already?


----------



## Kim wong

Anyone know how much for large miss Dior pochette in Japan?


----------



## shannonlau

cuselover said:


> Hey know lady dior medium in euro .... heard theres a price increase?  Did it happened or it is going to happen?


Hi, pula reformasi lawat EURO price in link belon.
http://www.spottedfashion.com/2013/10/20/europe-dior-bag-price-list-reference-guide/


----------



## shannonlau

shannonlau said:


> Hi, pula reformasi lawat EURO price in link belon.
> http://www.spottedfashion.com/2013/10/20/europe-dior-bag-price-list-reference-guide/


Sorry, trouble with the auto spelling correction. Please refer price in link as above.


----------



## smudleybear

cuselover said:


> Hey know lady dior medium in euro .... heard theres a price increase?  Did it happened or it is going to happen?


3200 medium


----------



## ThisVNchick

Yisi said:


> Is there any price increase for Lady Dior Medium as of now (13 May 2015) in Singapore? I don't quite get the price increase trend for Dior. It seems like there is a few price incremental in some counties already?



I think Dior has had 2 increases now for Europe (in 2015). US saw no increase, yet. I think it's probably because of the weak euro.


----------



## veronica_rmit

yinnieC said:


> Anyone know how much Diorissimo medium is in AUD now? TIA!


5700 diorissimo medium


----------



## Chaneliscious

My SA just sent this to me, from Dior boutique Dallas 
Lady Dior micro - $2100


----------



## Chaneliscious

Lady Dior mini/small - $2950


----------



## Chaneliscious

Lady Dior medium -$4100


----------



## Missk8y

How much is the Diorissimo in medium and large in Euro now?


----------



## cas1968

Does anyone know the price for the small Diorissimo in Australia?


----------



## littleclouds

Hi anyone know the price for small Be Dior in UK?


----------



## llyymyc

Hi can anyone confirm how much th small diorrissimo is in Europe now? Thanks


----------



## littlesnoopy

Yisi said:


> Is there any price increase for Lady Dior Medium as of now (13 May 2015) in Singapore? I don't quite get the price increase trend for Dior. It seems like there is a few price incremental in some counties already?



I just went to NAC on 24 May, it's still SGD5500 for medium size


----------



## michelle_lyt

Hi. anyone knows the price for the mini and medium lady dior in Canada&#65311;


----------



## ghadeer_alsh

Micro lady dior in vienna ( austria ) lamb skin 2300 euro after tax 1970 euro


----------



## michelle_lyt

mini/small lady dior in canada 3840 after tax&#65374; medium lady dior 4700+tax


----------



## llalaill

Does anyone know the price of this clutch in France and England right now? Thanks!

http://www.dior.com/couture/en_us/w...ening-pouch-in-black-patent-lambskin-11-18225


----------



## Mooshooshoo

llalaill said:


> Does anyone know the price of this clutch in France and England right now? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.dior.com/couture/en_us/w...ening-pouch-in-black-patent-lambskin-11-18225


£930 

http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/w...vening-pouch-in-black-patent-lambskin-6-18225

&#8364;1250

http://www.dior.com/couture/fr_fr/m...pochette-du-soir-en-agneau-verni-noir-1-18225


----------



## Missk8y

They had a price increase in europe! Yesterday the new promenade was 1400, today it´s 1550,-&#8364; !!


----------



## obanana

Chaneliscious said:


> View attachment 3001843
> View attachment 3001844
> 
> 
> Lady Dior medium -$4100



Hi, would you please ask the SA about the availability of lady dior medium in white with GHW,

thanks


----------



## 4Elegance

Missk8y said:


> They had a price increase in europe! Yesterday the new promenade was 1400, today it´s 1550,- !!




I actually purchased mine last week for 1250


----------



## Cup_of_T

Does anyone know what's the price for medium lady dior in UK now? TIA.


----------



## sparklesx

Does anyone know the price of the new miss dior mini and large promenade pouch in Hong Kong?


----------



## Martyp

Missk8y said:


> They had a price increase in europe! Yesterday the new promenade was 1400, today it´s 1550,- !!



Yes, there was a price increase on April 27. But Dior prices are not the same everywhere in Europe. Italy is more expensive than France for example.


----------



## Martyp

ghadeer_alsh said:


> Micro lady dior in vienna ( austria ) lamb skin 2300 euro after tax 1970 euro



do you mean the new micro? Or just the classic mini?


----------



## Cup_of_T

Cup_of_T said:


> Does anyone know what's the price for medium lady dior in UK now? TIA.



This sounds stupid to ask a question and answering it myself, LOL, but just thought of benefiting the others who would like to know about the medium LD's price. I bought a red patent medium LD 2 days ago in UK, it cost 2450pounds. Thanks! ^_^


----------



## cic

Cup_of_T said:


> This sounds stupid to ask a question and answering it myself, LOL, but just thought of benefiting the others who would like to know about the medium LD's price. I bought a red patent medium LD 2 days ago in UK, it cost 2450pounds. Thanks! ^_^


Thanks for the info!

May I ask which UK store you purchased it from, please?

Thank you


----------



## viviloewe

Hi, does anybody know the price of miss dior promenade large in AUD now? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cup_of_T

cic said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> May I ask which UK store you purchased it from, please?
> 
> Thank you




Hi Cic, I got it from Harrods.  they had the other one in patent blue with glowy shine on it with SHW, look chic too. Hope this help.


----------



## lililvluv

Anyone know the price of the small Diorissimo in Paris? Thank you!


----------



## littleclouds

Hi may I know the price of small vs medium metallic diorama in UK?


----------



## littleclouds

Just to share...

Malaysia Diorama price:
Medium lambskin : RM11500
Small metallic : RM10000

As of now, only Small metallic gold is available in stores and medium metallic silver there's a waiting list.


----------



## Clathrin

Medium patent LD in Paris 3200. 
Mini Be Dior single color 2800.


----------



## Missk8y

Diorissimo 

Mini/small 2600 &#8364;
Medium 3400 &#8364;
Large 3700 &#8364;

Mini Lady Dior 2300 &#8364;


----------



## BlaCkIriS

viviloewe said:


> Hi, does anybody know the price of miss dior promenade large in AUD now? Thanks in advance.



The new style is aud $2700. They are still selling the old model which is aud$2000.


----------



## Saarke

Hello everyone,
Does anyone know the price (in euro's) of the Mise en Dior triple row necklace?
I fell in love with it last weekend and can't get it out of my mind! Unfortunatly the store was super busy and I was not able to speak to a SA.


Thx for the help!
XO Saar


----------



## Saarke

Missk8y said:


> They had a price increase in europe! Yesterday the new promenade was 1400, today it´s 1550,- !!




Really? I bought my promenade the 6th of june, so I was just one week to late! Bummer! 
The price is idd 1550 in Paris at this moment.


----------



## Angelian

Saarke said:


> Hello everyone,
> Does anyone know the price (in euro's) of the Mise en Dior triple row necklace?
> I fell in love with it last weekend and can't get it out of my mind! Unfortunatly the store was super busy and I was not able to speak to a SA.
> 
> 
> Thx for the help!
> XO Saar



Hi Saar, I believe there are several of them on the Dior website, the prices are shown ( 1250 -  1490?).

http://www.dior.com/couture/fr_fr/mode-femme/accessoires#colliers


----------



## Angelian

:helpoes anyone know the current prices in euro's of the small and medium Diorama? Thank you!


----------



## lilyyy

Hi all, I will travelling all over Europe in a week, where is the cheapest country to purchase Dior? I'm looking at either the lady Dior or the be Dior.


----------



## Saarke

Angelian said:


> Hi Saar, I believe there are several of them on the Dior website, the prices are shown ( 1250 -  1490?).
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dior.com/couture/fr_fr/mode-femme/accessoires#colliers




Thank you Angelian! Couldn't find the prices online on my phone! [emoji4]


----------



## Everlong

lilyyy said:


> Hi all, I will travelling all over Europe in a week, where is the cheapest country to purchase Dior? I'm looking at either the lady Dior or the be Dior.



All EU countries are priced identically with the exception of Paris boutiques which seem to be cheaper from posts on here. You can email customer service through the Dior site and they can tell you prices and what is available in each city you will be visiting. 

Spain gives the most VAT back so if all prices were the same Spain would the best place to purchase.


----------



## swtstephy

Does anyone know the price for the following in USD:
- lady Dior croisiere wallet
- miss Dior mini promenade pouch
- miss Dior promenade large pouch
- new lock lromeenade pouch 
Tia! I been looking for a small cross body wallet/clutch/purse to go out in and to wear cassually.


----------



## Fashionista421

Does anyone know the price for the small and medium Lady Dior in USA? Thanks!


----------



## Saarke

swtstephy said:


> Does anyone know the price for the following in USD:
> - lady Dior croisiere wallet
> - miss Dior mini promenade pouch
> - miss Dior promenade large pouch
> - new lock lromeenade pouch
> Tia! I been looking for a small cross body wallet/clutch/purse to go out in and to wear cassually.




I don't know the prices in USD but the large miss dior promenade pouch is 1550. It's the perfect woc. Spacious and classy! You won't regret buying it! (And so versatile! You can wear it in 5 different ways! )


----------



## meefeb

Missk8y said:


> Diorissimo
> 
> Mini/small 2600 
> Medium 3400 
> Large 3700 
> 
> Mini Lady Dior 2300 




Are medium sized solid color and tri-color both 3400 ?


----------



## Missk8y

meefeb said:


> Are medium sized solid color and tri-color both 3400 ?



only solid color


----------



## Angelian

From Dior CS: Medium Diorama is  2600.

Also, the Diorama in City Blue and Navy crackled are only available in medium, not in the small size.


----------



## Prettyvogue

Does anyone know the price of a medium calf Diorama as well as the metallic version in the UK? Thanks!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Prettyvogue said:


> Does anyone know the price of a medium calf Diorama as well as the metallic version in the UK? Thanks!


Medium metallic calfskin is £2150.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Prettyvogue said:


> Does anyone know the price of a medium calf Diorama as well as the metallic version in the UK? Thanks!


Medium in grainy calf or crackle lambskin is £2,000


----------



## Prettyvogue

Mooshooshoo said:


> Medium in grainy calf or crackle lambskin is £2,000



Thank you, mooshooshoo!!


----------



## meefeb

Missk8y said:


> only solid color



Thanks~

Oddly, in HK, the solid color and tri-color become the same price, HKD36500 in June


----------



## pearlgrass

How much is the Lady Dior (medium) in Malaysia?


----------



## littlesnoopy

pearlgrass said:


> How much is the Lady Dior (medium) in Malaysia?



If I'm not wrong, it's RM14800


----------



## pearlgrass

littlesnoopy said:


> If I'm not wrong, it's RM14800



Thanks for the info


----------



## ghadeer_alsh

Martyp said:


> do you mean the new micro? Or just the classic mini?


 
the classic mini


----------



## Nieniechu

hi anyone know the new price for Diorissimo in Japan?


----------



## swtstephy

Does anyone know the prices for any of the Dior walllets in USD or hkd?


----------



## luphia

Be Dior 
Micro size tri-colour £2000
Mini size tri-colour £2450
Small/Medium size single colour £2700, bi-colour I think £2800?


----------



## Miyuki2

Australia
Medium single colour Be Dior $5,700.


----------



## BiancaRossa

Any one know price on silver tone perforated - calfskin pouch in Sydney?
thanks


----------



## Friederike

Lady Dior Medium Lambskim  Euro 3200 in Berlin (Kadewe) and Galleries Lafayette (Paris)


----------



## meefeb

meefeb said:


> Thanks~
> 
> Oddly, in HK, the solid color and tri-color become the same price, HKD36500 in June



Correction, actually, only solid color and two tone color are HKD36500, tri-color are HKD39000


----------



## BBG chanel girl

meefeb said:


> Correction, actually, only solid color and two tone color are HKD36500, tri-color are HKD39000



Hi do you happen to know how much a tricolour medium lady dior is in hkd. Many thanks


----------



## ThisVNchick

So apparently my Saks SA texted me and said there's a price decrease starting tomorrow. Anyone hear this as well?


----------



## BBG chanel girl

ThisVNchick said:


> So apparently my Saks SA texted me and said there's a price decrease starting tomorrow. Anyone hear this as well?



Yes dior prices from the new shipment had dropped today. Colours from previous shipments reminded the same though.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

ThisVNchick said:


> So apparently my Saks SA texted me and said there's a price decrease starting tomorrow. Anyone hear this as well?


 I got an email stating the same thing.


----------



## pinktailcat

SkeeWee1908 said:


> I got an email stating the same thing.



Got same massage  I wonder price-decrease includes the costume jewelries too....


----------



## ThisVNchick

SkeeWee1908 said:


> I got an email stating the same thing.





pinktailcat said:


> Got same massage  I wonder price-decrease includes the costume jewelries too....



Currently checking with my Dior SA at Dior and she said she hasn't heard anything yet...I wonder if this is a Saks exclusive only?


----------



## Nahreen

ThisVNchick said:


> So apparently my Saks SA texted me and said there's a price decrease starting tomorrow. Anyone hear this as well?











BBG chanel girl said:


> Yes dior prices from the new shipment had dropped today. Colours from previous shipments reminded the same though.



Is this in the US? I will go there in October but with current prices it is much more expensive to buy there.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Nahreen said:


> Is this in the US? I will go there in October but with current prices it is much more expensive to buy there.



Yes, this was an alert from a US associate.


----------



## Nahreen

ThisVNchick said:


> Yes, this was an alert from a US associate.



Thanks that is great news. Hermes lowered their prices in US so maby Dior needs to do the same. A Diorissimo is 1.4 times as expensive for me in the US than if I buy in Europe at present. Unfortunately no shop in my country so I need to have items shipped. I long to do in store shopping on my trip to LA but not if prices are so much higher. I have two days in Beverly Hills to browse the stores.


----------



## Yisi

Is the price decrease worldwide or only applicable to the state? I read from other thread that there was an increase in Malaysia.


----------



## HeiressA

Any thoughts on the micro , Is it good ? Whats the price and does it come in exotics ? 

Ohh please update on the price decrease for dior !!! Is it just a slight decrease or big decrease on bags or only accessories? 

So far brands that have decreased : Chanel , Hermes .... more to come ?Hahaha


----------



## rk4265

Hopefully will find out the new prices soon


----------



## HADASSA

Was told today by a NYC SA that there is no price decrease on the Diorissimo (asked about that specifically) nor any price decrease that they know about on any other models.


----------



## littleclouds

Yisi said:


> Is the price decrease worldwide or only applicable to the state? I read from other thread that there was an increase in Malaysia.




Yes in Malaysia definitely price went up.
As I know, the increase is about 1000-1500, depending on design. However it's only for leather goods. Accessories price remain unchanged.


----------



## smudleybear

littleclouds said:


> Yes in Malaysia definitely price went up.
> As I know, the increase is about 1000-1500, depending on design. However it's only for leather goods. Accessories price remain unchanged.


That is such a huge jump, no wonder luxury shops there are quiet and everyone is buying from Personal Shoppers that flies to Europe to shop. Really dislike that idea and the PS makes so much money. Dior should harmonised its pricing too.


----------



## Yisi

smudleybear said:


> That is such a huge jump, no wonder luxury shops there are quiet and everyone is buying from Personal Shoppers that flies to Europe to shop. Really dislike that idea and the PS makes so much money. Dior should harmonised its pricing too.




I don't quite like the idea of price adjustment. I mainly got luxury bags as a form of investment.

The reason why there is a increase in Malaysia is due to their weak currency exchange. In other words, after conversion and tax refund, you probably pay similar price you would probably get in Asia. It is still the norm to get cheaper luxury goods in the states or European countries no matter what. Even the price adjustment in Chanel worldwide, the fact that Europe increases their price still prove to be cheaper than getting in Asia (after VAT return).


----------



## Yisi

HADASSA said:


> Was told today by a NYC SA that there is no price decrease on the Diorissimo (asked about that specifically) nor any price decrease that they know about on any other models.




I read from other thread, customers were mostly informed by SAKS staffs though. It's quite confusing, I wonder it is only applicable to SAKS or the whole United States.


----------



## Yisi

littleclouds said:


> Yes in Malaysia definitely price went up.
> As I know, the increase is about 1000-1500, depending on design. However it's only for leather goods. Accessories price remain unchanged.




Thanks for the information! Appreciate it!


----------



## Yisi

HeiressA said:


> Any thoughts on the micro , Is it good ? Whats the price and does it come in exotics ?
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh please update on the price decrease for dior !!! Is it just a slight decrease or big decrease on bags or only accessories?
> 
> 
> 
> So far brands that have decreased : Chanel , Hermes .... more to come ?Hahaha




I read a news article that Prada is planning a price drop too due to decline in sales in Asia countries like Hong Kong. Not quite sure how true is it though. I think if the queen of luxury decrease their price, the other brands might follow the trend too.


----------



## littleclouds

smudleybear said:


> That is such a huge jump, no wonder luxury shops there are quiet and everyone is buying from Personal Shoppers that flies to Europe to shop. Really dislike that idea and the PS makes so much money. Dior should harmonised its pricing too.




Yes indeed PS can earn lots doing so. I personally bought my LD from Europe during the weak currency and after Vat I managed to save about RM4000 compared to my local Dior boutique. (10k vs 14k) so even if PS price it at 12k, many would buy from them.


----------



## averagejoe

Yisi said:


> I read from other thread, customers were mostly informed by SAKS staffs though. It's quite confusing, I wonder it is only applicable to SAKS or the whole United States.



Saks Dior concessions are owned and operated by Dior so any price changes should be consistent across the brand in the US.


----------



## HADASSA

Yisi said:


> I read from other thread, customers were mostly informed by SAKS staffs though. It's quite confusing, I wonder it is only applicable to SAKS or the whole United States.


 
I spoke with a *NYC boutique SA* but it is usual for all stores that carry Dior to charge the same prices.


----------



## Yisi

averagejoe said:


> Saks Dior concessions are owned and operated by Dior so any price changes should be consistent across the brand in the US.




Hihi! Thanks for the information! I am from Singapore so I am not really sure.


----------



## celinechanelfan

Does anyone whats the current prices for the Lady Dior in Australia?

Lady Dior Bags
Sizes:
Lady Dior Micro Bag: 6&#8242; x 5&#8242; x 3&#8242;
Lady Dior Small Bag: 6.7&#8242; x 5.9&#8242; x 3&#8242;
Lady Dior Medium Bag: 9&#8242; x 8&#8242; x 4&#8242;


Small and Medium prices?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## cookiesyum

celinechanelfan said:


> Does anyone whats the current prices for the Lady Dior in Australia?
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Dior Bags
> 
> Sizes:
> 
> Lady Dior Micro Bag: 6&#8242; x 5&#8242; x 3&#8242;
> 
> Lady Dior Small Bag: 6.7&#8242; x 5.9&#8242; x 3&#8242;
> 
> Lady Dior Medium Bag: 9&#8242; x 8&#8242; x 4&#8242;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small and Medium prices?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!




Micro $3.8k
Small $4.8k (if I remember correctly but not 100% sure) 
Medium $5.2k


----------



## gc_69

Hi All,

I came across this bag on a luxury goods resale website and it is titled a "Lady Dior" bag. Frankly I was never really into Dior bags and do not know much about them. However I don't think Lady Dior bags looks like this? I have been google-ing all evening and did not manage to come across any "Lady Dior" bags that looks like that. Could the seller have entered a wrong name for the bag? Please advise as I am keen on purchasing it  Thanks in advance!

fashionphile.com/includes/images/BD83458/BD83458-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Leather-Cannage-Stitched-Soft-Lady-Dior-Medium-Tote-Rose-Fonce-01.jpg


----------



## averagejoe

gc_69 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I came across this bag on a luxury goods resale website and it is titled a "Lady Dior" bag. Frankly I was never really into Dior bags and do not know much about them. However I don't think Lady Dior bags looks like this? I have been google-ing all evening and did not manage to come across any "Lady Dior" bags that looks like that. Could the seller have entered a wrong name for the bag? Please advise as I am keen on purchasing it  Thanks in advance!
> 
> fashionphile.com/includes/images/BD83458/BD83458-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Leather-Cannage-Stitched-Soft-Lady-Dior-Medium-Tote-Rose-Fonce-01.jpg



This is a Lady Dior bag, although not the original design. I think this was released in 2004, and has been discontinued for years now.


----------



## solitudelove

Hi all, 

  I was wondering if anyone knows the price of the Dior Oui ring? The one with the diamond on "i". 

TIA!


----------



## deeeee

solitudelove said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knows the price of the Dior Oui ring? The one with the diamond on "i".
> 
> TIA!




Hi solitudelove,

I saw at the Dior website the following prices:

18K Gold is GBP 630
18K White Gold is GBP 680


----------



## solitudelove

deeeee said:


> Hi solitudelove,
> 
> I saw at the Dior website the following prices:
> 
> 18K Gold is GBP 630
> 18K White Gold is GBP 680


Thank you for finding out!


----------



## yeeuns

Anyone know how much diorissimo medium vs. large are in the U.S.?


----------



## ThisVNchick

yeeuns said:


> Anyone know how much diorissimo medium vs. large are in the U.S.?



I believe it's $4900 for the medium, $5200 for the large.


----------



## Sherry1900

ThisVNchick said:


> I believe it's $4900 for the medium, $5200 for the large.




Did the price go up again? Earlier this year was 4600 for medium and 5100 for large


----------



## ThisVNchick

Sherry1900 said:


> Did the price go up again? Earlier this year was 4600 for medium and 5100 for large




Not that I know of, but the medium was not 4600 for a long time. I'm pretty sure it's either $4800/$4900 (I just bought one and can't recall the exact number ATM). The large is either $5100 or $5200. The medium and large only differ by 200-300.


----------



## Sherry1900

ThisVNchick said:


> Not that I know of, but the medium was not 4600 for a long time. I'm pretty sure it's either $4800/$4900 (I just bought one and can't recall the exact number ATM). The large is either $5100 or $5200. The medium and large only differ by 200-300.




Oh ok thanks for the information. I guess they just adjusted the price since July... So weird since according to the previous posts some people got texts from the SA says the price in the U.S. is about to drop... Is that still true?


----------



## ThisVNchick

Sherry1900 said:


> Oh ok thanks for the information. I guess they just adjusted the price since July... So weird since according to the previous posts some people got texts from the SA says the price in the U.S. is about to drop... Is that still true?




I got that text from my Saks associate but when I relayed it back to my Dior SA she said not that she knows of. So far, I haven't seen a price reduction. 

There was an instant (2 months ago) where BG sold a Diorissimo for $4300 while Dior boutiques sold it for $5300. I asked my SA about it and she said some bags were sent out with the wrong prices. If you were able to get the bags at the lower price, Dior would honor it since it was their mistake. But those price tags have been adjusted to the corrected price. Maybe that's why people thought there was a decrease/increase situation? From my personal knowledge, we haven't had an increase in the U.S. in a very long time (our prices are already one of the highest in the world).


----------



## yeeuns

ThisVNchick said:


> I got that text from my Saks associate but when I relayed it back to my Dior SA she said not that she knows of. So far, I haven't seen a price reduction.
> 
> There was an instant (2 months ago) where BG sold a Diorissimo for $4300 while Dior boutiques sold it for $5300. I asked my SA about it and she said some bags were sent out with the wrong prices. If you were able to get the bags at the lower price, Dior would honor it since it was their mistake. But those price tags have been adjusted to the corrected price. Maybe that's why people thought there was a decrease/increase situation? From my personal knowledge, we haven't had an increase in the U.S. in a very long time (our prices are already one of the highest in the world).




I bought a diorissimo like 2 years ago for 4400 I think for the medium. I didn't like it so I returned it but now I'm regretting it. I wish I had just exchanged colors cuz I think it was the color I wasn't in love with. I had the periwinkle kinda color. I wish I exchanged I for a more neutral color. Maybe if I go to Europe this year I'll get it there. It did seem cheaper there than in the U.S.  It's so expensive in the U.S.


----------



## AugustaBlue

Hi all, 

Does anyone know the price of the Diorama WOC (Croisiere) in USD? Is it still 1020? 

Does anyone also know how much the large Tribale promenade pouch costs in USD?

Thanks!


----------



## Lvlover21994

Hello guys,
What's the price of Lady Dior Small & Medium size in Italy?
Thankyou


----------



## that_claudz

In case anyone is wondering:

Diorama - Australia 

Small: $4000
Medium: $4400 
Large: $4700


----------



## lililvluv

Nieniechu said:


> hi anyone know the new price for Diorissimo in Japan?




Small 410,400yen 
Medium 540,000yen

Tax inclusive 8%


----------



## Nieniechu

lililvluv said:


> Small 410,400yen
> Medium 540,000yen
> 
> Tax inclusive 8%



Thanks! Such a big difference on the price of the small and the medium!


----------



## kimlimdimsim

HI guys, I'm just wondering if anyone know how much for the Dior Tribale Earring in AUD? 
Thanks heaps.


----------



## that_claudz

kimlimdimsim said:


> HI guys, I'm just wondering if anyone know how much for the Dior Tribale Earring in AUD?
> Thanks heaps.




I asked the other day but I can't remember the exact number! I'm fairly certain it was $480 for pearls and low $500s for coloured. Someone correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## lilyyy

Bedior mini 3000 Euro in Paris


----------



## Azua

kimlimdimsim said:


> HI guys, I'm just wondering if anyone know how much for the Dior Tribale Earring in AUD?
> Thanks heaps.



I bought my matte pairs last year ( four pairs) and they were $580. I'm fairly certain that the price has gone up a bit.

Depends on which earring you are getting. Each one has a different style which varies in pricing. 

I know that the ones that have crystals are around $1k. I recently purchased the cannage tribal which was $720.

Hope this helps.


----------



## reeeem

Does anyone knows the price of the small panarea and the wallet on chain in france?


----------



## Griva

HELP
Guys what is the difference between the colours nude and beige in the LADY DIOR
I cant find conclusive pics anywhere on the internet and I need to know ASAP.


----------



## kimlimdimsim

that_claudz said:


> I asked the other day but I can't remember the exact number! I'm fairly certain it was $480 for pearls and low $500s for coloured. Someone correct me if I'm wrong!


 Thank you so much! I fell in love with them when I saw one of the model wear it and planning to buy it for my birthday


----------



## kimlimdimsim

Azua said:


> I bought my matte pairs last year ( four pairs) and they were $580. I'm fairly certain that the price has gone up a bit.
> 
> Depends on which earring you are getting. Each one has a different style which varies in pricing.
> 
> I know that the ones that have crystals are around $1k. I recently purchased the cannage tribal which was $720.
> 
> Hope this helps.


 Thank you Azua!


----------



## Slut4Lux

anyone know the price of the medium and large *Diorama* in Hong Kong?


----------



## quackedup

Mini beDior in Paris
Smooth leather single colour 2800eur
Smooth leather tri-colour 3000eur


----------



## MsHermesAU

that_claudz said:


> In case anyone is wondering:
> 
> Diorama - Australia
> 
> Small: $4000
> Medium: $4400
> Large: $4700



The metallic cannage design is slightly more expensive than the usual leather. $AU4,700 for a medium 



kimlimdimsim said:


> HI guys, I'm just wondering if anyone know how much for the Dior Tribale Earring in AUD?
> Thanks heaps.



$AU530 for the standard resin bead ones... the pearls are around that price too (I think maybe even slightly less). The gold cannage ones are $AU720, and the crystal ones are even more than that ($AU800+).


----------



## chooi

Would like to find out the price for:

1) Lady Dior medium - in KL and in Shanghai

2) Lady Dior small - in KL and in Shanghai

Is there VAT refund in Shanghai?

Thanks.


----------



## moncherri84

any updates on the pricing in London, UK on the LD mini, medium, and large? Also, how abundant are the gold hardware vs silver ?

For the London gurus out there, best locations to shop Dior in London? Or would it be best to find my way over to Harrods or Selfridges? I will be landing in London mid of October!


----------



## bagchicky

Hello
I was wondering if anyone new the prices of the new promenade in Australia?
There are 2 sizes I believe?


----------



## Classy_Sam

Can anyone tell me the price of the Dior tribal pearl earrings in ? Tia!


----------



## GPR

Hi! Does anyone know Dior clothing prices in France compared to the US? I am eyeing a simple dress that is approximately $2300. I am wondering if if would be 20% ($400ish) cheaper in France because of VAT exemption and low Euro. Any experiences?


----------



## lvchanellvr

I realized after I posted my question on the Diorama thread that there was a thread on Dior prices. Can someone provide the USD prices for the Diorama in the following sizes: mini, small & medium? Thank you!


----------



## josiren

I kept thinking that the mini diorissmo was ard 2450euros.. 

but 2 wks ago when I stepped into their Paris boutique.. the SA told me it was 2600 or 2800euros
 ( I had a shock and didn't remember clearly if it was 2600 or 2800 ) ...
Goodness!! Thatz quite a huge jump as compared to Feb'15 when my friend got her Mini issmo! 


And there I was.. thinking "ney//no more chanels.. go get the mini issmo instead!"  -_-
(it was more xpensive than the Chanel Cocohandle )


----------



## rk4265

Hi guys anyone know the diorissimo medium prices in uk?


----------



## desideria2832

Hi guys, 

this is my first post. I love the BE dior Bag and I walked into the boutique in Ion Singapore 2 weeks ago and the Be Dior Medium ( the 31cm length one) is going for SGD6,300 single color.


----------



## Bearbear6666

chooi said:


> Would like to find out the price for:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Lady Dior medium - in KL and in Shanghai
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Lady Dior small - in KL and in Shanghai
> 
> 
> 
> Is there VAT refund in Shanghai?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.




Medium lady dior RM16000 in kl


----------



## ThisVNchick

rk4265 said:


> Hi guys anyone know the diorissimo medium prices in uk?



You should PM smudleybear or mooshooshoo; both reside in London.


----------



## tippa

Hello,

Does anyone know the price of Lady Dior medium in Australia or Hongkong?

Last time I checked was AUD 4700 and HKD 30500. Has it gone up?


----------



## ak3

Hello, can anyone please tell me how much is a small lady Dior (3 and 1 color) in euros? also how much is medium lady Dior (3 and 1 color) in euros?


----------



## charm_me_bag

Hi i heard Dior Malaysia will increase price tomorrow. Anyone has any info?


----------



## Bearbear6666

charm_me_bag said:


> Hi i heard Dior Malaysia will increase price tomorrow. Anyone has any info?




Really? I just bought a lady dior 2 weeks ago.


----------



## charm_me_bag

Yes. I called up today. Lady dior medium size is 17500. Lucky u!


----------



## charm_me_bag

Sorry i mean rm17500, Not sure other country dior. But tge increase happen in malaysia


----------



## Bearbear6666

charm_me_bag said:


> Yes. I called up today. Lady dior medium size is 17500. Lucky u!




Omg! That's a huge increament!


----------



## tippa

Lady Dior medium AUD 5700 in Sydney, price has increased 

Does anyone know the price of LD Medium in Singapore/Hongkong?
I'm going to Asia next month, may as well buy there if it's cheaper


----------



## helenhandbag

Has anyone got latest SGD prices? Particularly seeking them for small diorissimo, medium open bar, medium new panarea. Thanks!


----------



## ak3

Can anyone confirm if the lady Dior increased in Europe again in September? And how much it is, I'm planning to buy one latter this month. Thank you in advance!


----------



## BiancaRossa

tippa said:


> Lady Dior medium AUD 5700 in Sydney, price has increased
> 
> Does anyone know the price of LD Medium in Singapore/Hongkong?
> I'm going to Asia next month, may as well buy there if it's cheaper


HI Tippa, a friend of mine just came back from HK, and he said HK is a lot more pricier compare to here, and apparently Australia is the cheapest place to buy Dior. I just got my small Lady Dior on wednesday, it was 3600, but the SA told me Dior is increases 300 on the bag by thursday.


----------



## BiancaRossa

I got mine small lady dior on 2-Sep it was 3.6K,
but SA told me that it will be a price increases by 300$ on the bag by thursday




celinechanelfan said:


> Does anyone whats the current prices for the Lady Dior in Australia?
> 
> Lady Dior Bags
> Sizes:
> Lady Dior Micro Bag: 6&#8242; x 5&#8242; x 3&#8242;
> Lady Dior Small Bag: 6.7&#8242; x 5.9&#8242; x 3&#8242;
> Lady Dior Medium Bag: 9&#8242; x 8&#8242; x 4&#8242;
> 
> 
> Small and Medium prices?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Slut4Lux

I went to a Dior event today and the SA told me that the prices are increasing from 12 September in Asia, Australia and parts of North America and Europe. Have any of you heard about this? Sucky, coz I'm going to Paris in October and was hoping to score myself a bag or two. Pls let me know if any of you have heard this? 
Do you know by what % the price will increase?


----------



## Summerof89

Slut4Lux said:


> I went to a Dior event today and the SA told me that the prices are increasing from 12 September in Asia, Australia and parts of North America and Europe. Have any of you heard about this? Sucky, coz I'm going to Paris in October and was hoping to score myself a bag or two. Pls let me know if any of you have heard this?
> Do you know by what % the price will increase?




I was told that only small leather goods are affected as of 14 sep. my SA told me today so the bags won't be effected


----------



## Slut4Lux

katelynmsy said:


> I was told that only small leather goods are affected as of 14 sep. my SA told me today so the bags won't be effected



great thanks! 
I think in addition to the small leather goods, only the Diorama is increasing-- none of the others.


----------



## Summerof89

Slut4Lux said:


> great thanks!
> 
> I think in addition to the small leather goods, only the Diorama is increasing-- none of the others.




Whaaaaaaaattt I was considering getting the diorama then i decided to wait to see whether it will last since my SA said it won't go up, now I don't know  I know this is a Dior forum but I am picking between the diorama and the Le boy hahaha


----------



## Slut4Lux

katelynmsy said:


> Whaaaaaaaattt I was considering getting the diorama then i decided to wait to see whether it will last since my SA said it won't go up, now I don't know  I know this is a Dior forum but I am picking between the diorama and the Le boy hahaha



Im in the same boat.. though chosen the LeBoy 
I personally dont like silver hardware at all... and find the design too simplistic for me (Diorama i mean). So even though its a great bag, just a personal pref. 

Yes Diorama going up so decide n buy soon! xxx


----------



## Summerof89

Slut4Lux said:


> Im in the same boat.. though chosen the LeBoy
> 
> I personally dont like silver hardware at all... and find the design too simplistic for me (Diorama i mean). So even though its a great bag, just a personal pref.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Diorama going up so decide n buy soon! xxx




And no regrets for picking the boy over diorama ?


----------



## Slut4Lux

katelynmsy said:


> And no regrets for picking the boy over diorama ?



I haven't bought it yet. I am going to be in Paris in 2 weeks so will pick up then, unless its sold out. 
Will keep you posted


----------



## Chloe_c

Lady Dior prices in Singapore
Small $4200
Medium $5900 (was $5500) 
Large $6700


----------



## Slut4Lux

Chloe_c said:


> Lady Dior prices in Singapore
> Small $4200
> Medium $5900 (was $5500)
> Large $6700



did the medium increase as of today? or did you mean in general?


----------



## Chloe_c

Slut4Lux said:


> did the medium increase as of today? or did you mean in general?



I didn't ask when was the increment. But it must be quite recently. I wasn't sure of small and large sizes prices before so didn't make the comparison, $3900 and $6200 respectively if I'm not wrong. I'm certain all went up tho.


----------



## tipsyhoney

I was at Dior in Australia today and got told that lady Dior medium is now $5700 and micro is $4300. 

That's a huge crazy price increase!


----------



## Summerof89

tipsyhoney said:


> I was at Dior in Australia today and got told that lady Dior medium is now $5700 and micro is $4300.
> 
> That's a huge crazy price increase!




Yep and the large is 6500, I'm so glad I bought my large when it was 4200


----------



## ak3

Does anyone know if lady Dior increased in Europe? I'm going to France next week and was hoping to get one..


----------



## Slut4Lux

ak3 said:


> Does anyone know if lady Dior increased in Europe? I'm going to France next week and was hoping to get one..



As of now its still 3200 Euros, just called and checked. 
Not sure if it will increase, hope not. Gonna be there soon.... xxx fingers crossed


----------



## ak3

Slut4Lux said:


> As of now its still 3200 Euros, just called and checked.
> Not sure if it will increase, hope not. Gonna be there soon.... xxx fingers crossed



Thank you for your reply! That's good news!


----------



## lara0112

Dior Panarea Tote the large version (I think 40 cm) in Europe right now 1,000 Euro


----------



## b0n3k4

Hii.. Anyone know the price of diorama bag medium and large in Paris? 

Thanks &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Slut4Lux

b0n3k4 said:


> Hii.. Anyone know the price of diorama bag medium and large in Paris?
> 
> Thanks &#9786;&#65039;



Diorama 
Medium- 2600 Euros
Large- 2800 Euros

BUT.... I think the price is increasing of the Diorama and SLGs from Sept 13 onwards (or so I was told)... so you might want to call and reconfirm the same.


----------



## charm_me_bag

Has price increase across europe?


----------



## carrots219

I'm not sure, but I just got a medium Lady Dior for $3200 euros in Spain. [emoji4]


----------



## josiren

Is 3200euros is the increased price already? 
I remember getting mine earlier in Feb'15 for slightly less than 3000euros...
Or.. unless, there is another phase of increase coming in soon?


----------



## Slut4Lux

josiren said:


> Is 3200euros is the increased price already?
> I remember getting mine earlier in Feb'15 for slightly less than 3000euros...
> Or.. unless, there is another phase of increase coming in soon?



3200 Euros has been the price since March 2015. 
If there is no price increase as of today dont think it will. 
They were increasing the prices of the SLGs and Diorama, not LD I think.


----------



## hightea_xx

Open Bar (large?) is $3600 CND
Diorissimo Envolee wallet is $620 CND

Diorama Medium was $4100 CND


----------



## Sherry1900

Anyone knows the price of medium diorissimo in Germany? And any VAT in Germany? Thanks!


----------



## fawkex

Anyone know the price of this Dior Fusion Sneakers in Paris?


----------



## Nieniechu

Hi anyone knows the price for diorissimo in Sydney? Thanks!


----------



## that_claudz

Diorama

Small $25xxx HKD
Medium $27xxx HKD


----------



## Slut4Lux

Czech Republic- PRAGUE

Lady Dior Medium- 79,000 Korunas/ 3280 Euros. 
If you want to pay in Euros, the rate differs every week depending on the exchange rate. They fix a rate at the beginning of each week and that's how yesterday's price was 3280 as compared to the rest of the EU that is 3200 Euros at the moment.


----------



## xusagi

miss dior promenade pochette is 2450 CAD


----------



## jazmini

xusagi said:


> miss dior promenade pochette is 2450 CAD


In Vienna 1.600 EUR


----------



## that_claudz

Diorama 

Price increase since my last post in Aus. 

Medium $4900 AUD


----------



## Sherry1900

Medium Diorissimo in Germany: 3400 euro. 
VAT is about 445 euro.


----------



## rk4265

Sherry1900 said:


> Medium Diorissimo in Germany: 3400 euro.
> VAT is about 445 euro.


Do you know the price of the medium diorissimo with the python sides? In euros thx


----------



## Sherry1900

rk4265 said:


> Do you know the price of the medium diorissimo with the python sides? In euros thx




Sorry idk...


----------



## BevK

Medium Diorissimo with python sides: SGD $7400.


----------



## rk4265

BevK said:


> Medium Diorissimo with python sides: SGD $7400.




Thx but I'm looking in Europe


----------



## Lovehermes89

Anyone knows the current price for mini lady dior in euro? Thanks!


----------



## Slut4Lux

Anyone know the price of the *Large Diorissimo* in Europe (in Euros)?


----------



## KellyCoCo

What's the price of the mini lady Dior in UK Pounds.  An if you know also the micro lady Dior.

I can't find the price for these anywhere.


----------



## Barbora

Does anyone know the price for the Dior Oui ring in white gold in Paris?


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

Anyone knows the price of Be Dior from Cruise collection 2015?


----------



## Ashley66

Does anyone know the price of the new medium metallic cannage ladydior in US?


----------



## smudleybear

KellyCoCo said:


> What's the price of the mini lady Dior in UK Pounds.  An if you know also the micro lady Dior.
> 
> I can't find the price for these anywhere.


Mini is £1750-£1800


----------



## meefeb

Sherry1900 said:


> Medium Diorissimo in Germany: 3400 euro.
> VAT is about 445 euro.



Tri-color Medium Diorissimo in Germany is 3600 euro.


----------



## meefeb

tippa said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone know the price of Lady Dior medium in Australia or Hongkong?
> 
> Last time I checked was AUD 4700 and HKD 30500. Has it gone up?



Tri-color limited edition Lady Dior medium in Hongkong is 34000HKD


----------



## Nahreen

My Dior purchase from my visit to the Beverly Hills store. It was my first visit to a Dior store. Saw many beautiful bags and acessories.


----------



## averagejoe

Nahreen said:


> My Dior purchase from my visit to the Beverly Hills store. It was my first visit to a Dior store. Saw many beautiful bags and acessories.



Beautiful Diorissimo wallet! Congratulations!

The Beverly Hills store has this extraordinary faceted mirror and glass facade. Can't wait to visit it one day!


----------



## Nahreen

averagejoe said:


> Beautiful Diorissimo wallet! Congratulations!
> 
> The Beverly Hills store has this extraordinary faceted mirror and glass facade. Can't wait to visit it one day!



Thank you. I realise I posted in the wrong thread. Anyway here is a picture I took of the Dior store.


----------



## averagejoe

Nahreen said:


> Thank you. I realise I posted in the wrong thread. Anyway here is a picture I took of the Dior store.



Nice!


----------



## hja

Can anyone please tell me the price of Lady Dior medium in Macau and Hong Kong? Thanks!


----------



## MsHermesAU

tipsyhoney said:


> I was at Dior in Australia today and got told that lady Dior medium is now $5700 and micro is $4300.
> 
> That's a huge crazy price increase!



What were the prices of the LD in AU prior to this recent increase? I'm curious to know how much they went up by...


----------



## tipsyhoney

MsHermesAU said:


> What were the prices of the LD in AU prior to this recent increase? I'm curious to know how much they went up by...




I got my medium lady Dior in October last year and it was 4700 Aud!


----------



## Azua

From what I remember...


Medium LD - $4,400 -> $4700 -> $5,100 -> $5,700


----------



## MsHermesAU

tipsyhoney said:


> I got my medium lady Dior in October last year and it was 4700 Aud!



Are you serious!?!?! A $1000 increase in 1 year?


----------



## MsHermesAU

tipsyhoney said:


> I got my medium lady Dior in October last year and it was 4700 Aud!



And I've been told the new champagne micro cannage medium LD is $6,100. Getting very pricey!


----------



## stmary

Nahreen said:


> My Dior purchase from my visit to the Beverly Hills store. It was my first visit to a Dior store. Saw many beautiful bags and acessories.


 Oh my what a beauty! I am eyeing this wallet. I have the Dior 'saddle' version wallet circa 2006 and in need to change to a new one and this could be it. Do you mind telling me if they have 2 seperate slots in the note compartment? TIA


----------



## tipsyhoney

MsHermesAU said:


> And I've been told the new champagne micro cannage medium LD is $6,100. Getting very pricey!




It is in deed! That's how I can justify myself that I should get the bag sooner than later [emoji23]


----------



## PSnugget

Azua said:


> From what I remember...
> 
> 
> Medium LD - $4,400 -> $4700 -> $5,100 -> $5,700



Oh my gosh. For the longest time I just thought the LD was not "my style". Of course now, I am seriously considering getting one...

Speaking of which, does anyone know what the AU price is for the large LD?



stmary said:


> Oh my what a beauty! I am eyeing this wallet. I have the Dior 'saddle' version wallet circa 2006 and in need to change to a new one and this could be it. Do you mind telling me if they have 2 seperate slots in the note compartment? TIA



There's only one slot in the note compartment.

I bought the same fuschia/blue combination a couple of months ago and oh my god, the taurillion leather is soooo lush.


----------



## Azua

PSnugget said:


> Oh my gosh. For the longest time I just thought the LD was not "my style". Of course now, I am seriously considering getting one...
> 
> Speaking of which, does anyone know what the AU price is for the large LD?



Just over $6000. Same with large diorissimo.


----------



## Nahreen

stmary said:


> Oh my what a beauty! I am eyeing this wallet. I have the Dior 'saddle' version wallet circa 2006 and in need to change to a new one and this could be it. Do you mind telling me if they have 2 seperate slots in the note compartment? TIA


Thank you. Sorry for my late response. Yes only one big compartment. 



PSnugget said:


> Oh my gosh. For the longest time I just thought the LD was not "my style". Of course now, I am seriously considering getting one...
> 
> Speaking of which, does anyone know what the AU price is for the large LD?
> 
> 
> 
> There's only one slot in the note compartment.
> 
> I bought the same fuschia/blue combination a couple of months ago and oh my god, the taurillion leather is soooo lush.


 
Then we are wallet twins. I plan on getting a matching bag but they did not have it in Beverly Hills plus it would have been much more expensive buying it there than here. The wallet was also more expensive but I wanted a treat from my first visit to a Dior store.


----------



## stmary

Nahreen - Thank you!  still drooling over your wallet!


----------



## Everlong

MsHermesAU said:


> And I've been told the new champagne micro cannage medium LD is $6,100. Getting very pricey!



Just for reference but the champagne micro cannage in medium is $3,900 + sales tax in the US. (5460 AUD)


----------



## MsHermesAU

Everlong said:


> Just for reference but the champagne micro cannage in medium is $3,900 + sales tax in the US. (5460 AUD)



That's very interesting... so once you add sales tax and then convert to AUD it ends up being around the same price. Good to know


----------



## Lily0990

Looking for Diorama gold metallic new collection. Do anyone know when it will be sold in Sydney? It has been sold in Europe and Us already. TIA.


----------



## averagejoe

Lily0990 said:


> Looking for Diorama gold metallic new collection. Do anyone know when it will be sold in Sydney? It has been sold in Europe and Us already. TIA.



It should be available already at the Dior boutiques. If they are still awaiting their shipments, then it should arrive anytime now.


----------



## Bearbear6666

Lily0990 said:


> Looking for Diorama gold metallic new collection. Do anyone know when it will be sold in Sydney? It has been sold in Europe and Us already. TIA.




They are selling in my local boutique in malaysia already.


----------



## Lily0990

Bearbear6666 said:


> They are selling in my local boutique in malaysia already.
> View attachment 3182288



Stunning bag, isn't it? Thank for you picture.



averagejoe said:


> It should be available already at the Dior boutiques. If they are still awaiting their shipments, then it should arrive anytime now.



 I don't know why Oz is always late compare to other countries. Today I called and they said they are still waiting for shipment. And they don't tell me how long they will receive.


----------



## Bearbear6666

Lily0990 said:


> Stunning bag, isn't it? Thank for you picture.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why Oz is always late compare to other countries. Today I called and they said they are still waiting for shipment. And they don't tell me how long they will receive.




Yes, and here is another one from the cruise collection.


----------



## retroglow

Bearbear6666 said:


> They are selling in my local boutique in malaysia already.




Hey! Do you mind sharing the price in RM please? Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

Bearbear6666 said:


> Yes, and here is another one from the cruise collection.
> 
> View attachment 3182478



I'm really liking that Diorama! The lock is really cute in this case with the enlarged Cannage.


----------



## retroglow

Lady Dior (Medium) Special Edition Winter 2015 in printed lambskin

Singapore: SGD6,500

UK: GBP2,800 (VAT refund GBP346)


----------



## quackedup

Above Cherry Blossom printed medium Lady Dior 6,300AUD
Cruise 2016 medium Lady Dior 6,100AUD
mini Lady Dior ~4,000AUD
mini Diorissimo bullcalf single colour 5,000AUD
mini beDior tri colour 5,400AUD
regular Diorama is around 4,000+AUD


----------



## joinnz

Bearbear6666 said:


> They are selling in my local boutique in malaysia already.
> View attachment 3182288


This one is very chic!!!! Will be hard to find outfit to match with, not every outfit suits the metallic colour~


----------



## vhelya

Dior Open Bar Bag in Singapore : SGD 4000


----------



## vhelya

Dior Large Open Bar Bag in Singapore : SGD 4400


----------



## afarian

Hi, anyone know the price of lady dior medium size in Japan? Thanks


----------



## deeeee

Some Dior prices in Japan tax free:

Diorama Medium 420,000 yen
Be Dior Small 430,000 yen
Be Dior Medium 510,000 yen

sorry, i wasn't able to check the Lady Dior


----------



## charm_me_bag

Hi can i check whats this price in UK and Europe? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 its a clutch


----------



## PSnugget

Lady Dior Large - AUD 6500
Dior Soft Large - AUD 4000


----------



## oranGetRee

Miss Dior promenade - 245,000 yen (before tax)


----------



## Adelia13

Anyone know this diorama  price in milan italy..im going to milan this coming december


----------



## rk4265

Does anyone know prices of dior twilly?


----------



## averagejoe

rk4265 said:


> Does anyone know prices of dior twilly?



The prices are on the UK and French Dior websites:

http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/womens-fashion/accessories/scarves

Just use a currency converter to see the approximate price in your own currency.


----------



## Eel

Hi! Anyone knows the price for the large miss dior promenade pouch in SGD? Thanks


----------



## littlesnoopy

Hello! Does anyone know the price of NEW miss dior in SGD? Thanks!


----------



## Fashionista421

Anybody know the US price of a Miss Dior Promenade Pouch in the lambskin or patent?


----------



## Mooshooshoo




----------



## baybay0359

Anyone know the dior promenade current price in Canada?


----------



## vinotastic

Hi all - does anyone know the prices of the diorama wallet on chain, diorama voyageur, and diorama elancee wallet in the US? I have no locations near me unfortunately.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## 6310254

Does any lovely TPFer know the price of the Rose des Vents bracelet/necklace (preferably pink opal, but any other stone is also fine) in Canada?

Thanks so much!


----------



## averagejoe

6310254 said:


> Does any lovely TPFer know the price of the Rose des Vents bracelet/necklace (preferably pink opal, but any other stone is also fine) in Canada?
> 
> Thanks so much!



Call the Vancouver Fairmont Dior boutique to inquire. Otherwise, you can find the UK price on the UK Dior website and then convert to Canadian dollar (the price should be close to how much it will actually cost in Canada).


----------



## miley38

Hello, does anyone know the current price of the miss dior and lady dior medium in the US?


----------



## oo_let_me_see

miley38 said:


> Hello, does anyone know the current price of the miss dior and lady dior medium in the US?




$4100 for medium LD patent, lambskin, and grained. Don't know about exotics and others.


----------



## babypost1985

Paris. Lady Dior medium - 3200Euro , 12% tax refund. Latest Price.

Singapore - 5900SGD , 5.5% tax refund.

Malaysia. - RM7,500. 

Latest.


----------



## meowfy

Large Lady Dior $5600 cad + tax

Small Be Dior (Bicolour) $5600 cad + tax


----------



## yachiru~

Hi,

Does anyone knows the price of the lady dior & diorama micro-cannage medium size in Paris? Had a personal shopper wanted to charge me for RM17000 (around 3500 euros) for the LD and RM16000 for the diorama.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Fashionista421

yachiru~ said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone knows the price of the lady dior & diorama micro-cannage medium size in Paris? Had a personal shopper wanted to charge me for RM17000 (around 3500 euros) for the LD and RM16000 for the diorama.
> 
> Thanks in advance




I know a regular medium lady Dior is around 2300, add a few hundred euros but I don't think it is 3500


----------



## Fashionista421

miley38 said:


> Hello, does anyone know the current price of the miss dior and lady dior medium in the US?




$4100 for the medium LD (I assume you are asking for patent or lambskin).


----------



## Fashionista421

Hello, does anyone know the price for Dioressence pumps in the US? Also, are they available at Neiman Marcus? There is no Dior store in Chicago &#9785; TIA!


----------



## vhelya

yachiru~ said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone knows the price of the lady dior & diorama micro-cannage medium size in Paris? Had a personal shopper wanted to charge me for RM17000 (around 3500 euros) for the LD and RM16000 for the diorama.
> 
> Thanks in advance






Fashionista421 said:


> I know a regular medium lady Dior is around 2300, add a few hundred euros but I don't think it is 3500






I don't think it's 2300..In year 2014 I purchased my medium LD in Paris was already 2750 and in this thread mentioned last year it was already increase to 3200..So this year not sure if any price increase or could be the microcannage is more expensive than the regular LD
I trust it could be around what you were quoted by the personal shopper before VAT.
Most of them will take the VAT as their fee


----------



## Fashionista421

vhelya said:


> I don't think it's 2300..In year 2014 I purchased my medium LD in Paris was already 2750 and in this thread mentioned last year it was already increase to 3200..So this year not sure if any price increase or could be the microcannage is more expensive than the regular LD
> I trust it could be around what you were quoted by the personal shopper before VAT.
> Most of them will take the VAT as their fee




My mistake. I don't know why I was thinking 2300. In 2014, I bought a wallet, which was 1000, so obviously a bag will be at least three times that.


----------



## vhelya

Fashionista421 said:


> My mistake. I don't know why I was thinking 2300. In 2014, I bought a wallet, which was 1000, so obviously a bag will be at least three times that.




I was thinking that you may typo error 3200 --> 2300 [emoji6]


----------



## jtcasas

Hi! Does anyone know how much the ff. bags cost in Australia?
- Lady Dior medium
- Diorama large


----------



## hellolesli

baybay0359 said:


> Anyone know the dior promenade current price in Canada?


$2450 Cad


----------



## Azua

jtcasas said:


> Hi! Does anyone know how much the ff. bags cost in Australia?
> - Lady Dior medium
> - Diorama large



Medium was $5700 based on last years increase. It could possibly go to just over $6000 with the new increase.

Unsure of the Diorama in large size. I'd be guessing $5.5k


----------



## MsHermesAU

Azua said:


> Medium was $5700 based on last years increase. It could possibly go to just over $6000 with the new increase.
> 
> Unsure of the Diorama in large size. I'd be guessing $5.5k



Large Diorama $AU5,300


----------



## jtcasas

Azua said:


> Medium was $5700 based on last years increase. It could possibly go to just over $6000 with the new increase.
> 
> Unsure of the Diorama in large size. I'd be guessing $5.5k


thank you so much for the info!


----------



## jtcasas

MsHermesAU said:


> Large Diorama $AU5,300


Thanks a bunch for the info!


----------



## stl

vhelya said:


> I was thinking that you may typo error 3200 --> 2300 [emoji6]



2300 is the price of the mini Lady Dior, is that correct?? I am thinking of getting the mini one in Paris around May, do you know of any possible price increase??


----------



## lahumummatbayli

Hi, does anyone knows the price of silver diorama from ss16 runway with round CD lock?


----------



## DIORAHOLIC@SG

Mini Diorever Bag in Singapore = SGD 4,500


----------



## BevK

DIORAHOLIC@SG said:


> Mini Diorever Bag in Singapore = SGD 4,500



Thanks for the update! Do you happen to know the price of Diorever medium size?


----------



## DIORAHOLIC@SG

bevk said:


> thanks for the update! Do you happen to know the price of diorever medium size?


 

sgd 5,200


----------



## bagchicky

Does anyone know the price for "MISS DIOR" PROMENADE POUCH LAMBSKIN in Australia
Thank you


----------



## Azua

bagchicky said:


> Does anyone know the price for "MISS DIOR" PROMENADE POUCH LAMBSKIN in Australia
> Thank you



In between the $2000 - $2200. I think. I know the new lock one goes for $2800. Unsure of the smaller size.

Dior Open Bar Bag - $4100 for large. $3800 for small.


----------



## Foray

Anyone know the price of medium lady dior in UK?


----------



## kemi

Foray said:


> Anyone know the price of medium lady dior in UK?




£2700 used to be £2450.


----------



## rk4265

Hi guys maybe you can help me I've searched high and low with no answers. In Europe, what are the prices for current lady Dior medium in Python and the mini lady Dior embellished? Thank you!


----------



## Foray

kemi said:


> £2700 used to be £2450.



Thank you!


----------



## zoesassynuo

Hi, was wondering if any of you Australian could let me know what is the price of a small diorama? TIA!


----------



## Lalaka

Need help! Dior prices in Austria?


----------



## TinaM__

Lalaka said:


> Need help! Dior prices in Austria?



I hope I can help, for which item are you looking for?


----------



## Lalaka

TinaM__ said:


> I hope I can help, for which item are you looking for?



Lady dior mini on chain and Lady Dior Medium! Thanks a lot!


----------



## lukrezia78

Does anybody know the price of this mini Lady? It comes also in white.


----------



## TinaM__

Lalaka said:


> Lady dior mini on chain and Lady Dior Medium! Thanks a lot!



the medium is 3200
the mini with leather strap is 2300 - the mini with chain is 2400


----------



## Azua

zoesassynuo said:


> Hi, was wondering if any of you Australian could let me know what is the price of a small diorama? TIA!



$4000 AUD.

Not sure if Dior has recently had a price increase. If so it'd be $200-300 more.


----------



## Ollyfr09

How much is medium Diorever in HK? Thanks


----------



## phatlittlelemon

zoesassynuo said:


> Hi, was wondering if any of you Australian could let me know what is the price of a small diorama? TIA!



4.6k for small
4.9k for medium
Checked yesterday at flagship


----------



## SandySummer

US:
Diorever Medium Metallic$3800
Diorever Large Metallic $4200


----------



## Jjrkae

Hi to all the gorgeous, I am a newbie in Dior, looking to get my First Lady Dior, can you gorgeous tell me the price of the large lamb skin lady Dior bag please? And where to purchase one as I don't have a boutique or department store in my state (WI). Thank you very much!!


----------



## averagejoe

Jjrkae said:


> Hi to all the gorgeous, I am a newbie in Dior, looking to get my First Lady Dior, can you gorgeous tell me the price of the large lamb skin lady Dior bag please? And where to purchase one as I don't have a boutique or department store in my state (WI). Thank you very much!!



The Lady Dior is only available through Dior boutiques and concessions. You should search for the closest Dior boutique to you on their website.

As for the price, it is $5000 CDN, which means it is around $4100 USD or so. Another TPF member can confirm the price.


----------



## Jjrkae

averagejoe said:


> The Lady Dior is only available through Dior boutiques and concessions. You should search for the closest Dior boutique to you on their website.
> 
> As for the price, it is $5000 CDN, which means it is around $4100 USD or so. Another TPF member can confirm the price.



Thank you very much!!


----------



## zoesassynuo

Thanks Azue and Phatlittlelemon for ur help.

Mind any of you know the price of the mini bedior?

I am scouting around for the perforated diorama in small (guessing this will cost more than the usual diorama) and bedior mini when I am in Australia, so hoping to arm myself with prices for comparison!


----------



## phatlittlelemon

zoesassynuo said:


> Thanks Azue and Phatlittlelemon for ur help.
> 
> Mind any of you know the price of the mini bedior?
> 
> I am scouting around for the perforated diorama in small (guessing this will cost more than the usual diorama) and bedior mini when I am in Australia, so hoping to arm myself with prices for comparison!



I tried on the be Dior mini yesterday (the orange one) which the SA said is around 600 or 700 more than the small diorama so around 5200 or 5300 aud. The small was around 6200, hope that helps!


----------



## ak3

Hello, does anyone know the price of mini lady Dior and the open bar bag in British pounds? Thank you in advance!


----------



## fujico

Anyone knowns the current price for small Diorama bag in grained leather in euro?  Thanks!


----------



## shakishaki

smudleybear said:


> In black



Anyone have info on availability (in Canada preferably) and price on this LD? I'm so in love!


----------



## averagejoe

shakishaki said:


> Anyone have info on availability (in Canada preferably) and price on this LD? I'm so in love!



Last time I checked, the medium black lambskin is $5000 Canadian.

The particular mini that you are referring to with all of the embroideries will cost a bit more, even though it's a smaller size.


----------



## Hunnyybunny

Lady Dior lambskin mini 4.3k Aud


----------



## zoesassynuo

phatlittlelemon said:


> I tried on the be Dior mini yesterday (the orange one) which the SA said is around 600 or 700 more than the small diorama so around 5200 or 5300 aud. The small was around 6200, hope that helps!


Thank you! It did help me!

Just got back from Australia, I really wanted a small micro carnage diorama but at last not meant to be!

Medium micro carnage diorama is 5.3 k AUD
Small micro carnage diorama is 4.9 k AUD
A simple micro carnage card holder is 470 aud


----------



## kemi

ak3 said:


> Hello, does anyone know the price of mini lady Dior and the open bar bag in British pounds? Thank you in advance!




Mini Lady dior £1900

Large open bar £1950


----------



## ak3

kemi said:


> Mini Lady dior £1900
> 
> Large open bar £1950



Thank You Very Much!!


----------



## Summerof89

I know this is meant to be a thread for new diors, but check out what I found this week in Japan from a well known reputable reseller omg that price tag. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
She is in impeccable condition pretty new. But sadly I already have one


----------



## justa9url

Hello! I'm testing the waters of Dior after staring at multiple pictures of the metallic Diorama. Any one know what the prices are in Canada? Would prefer the medium size. TIA!!!


----------



## averagejoe

justa9url said:


> Hello! I'm testing the waters of Dior after staring at multiple pictures of the metallic Diorama. Any one know what the prices are in Canada? Would prefer the medium size. TIA!!!



Call the Dior boutique in Vancouver or the Dior concession at Holt Renfrew Yorkdale. They will be able to give you the current price, and they may have the bag in stock as well.


----------



## justa9url

averagejoe said:


> Call the Dior boutique in Vancouver or the Dior concession at Holt Renfrew Yorkdale. They will be able to give you the current price, and they may have the bag in stock as well.



Thanks averagejoe! I was hoping someone here would have some intel.


----------



## fujico

Could anyone tell me how much a small diorama in Europe is, please?


----------



## Angelian

fujico said:


> Could anyone tell me how much a small diorama in Europe is, please?



The medium size Diorama is 2,750, the small I believe is 200 less, so should be 2,550.


----------



## 3zizi

Can anyone share the price of Promenade cross body bag in the US? Tia


----------



## averagejoe

3zizi said:


> Can anyone share the price of Promenade cross body bag in the US? Tia



Havanese 28 just shared that the bag is $2200 USD in another thread


----------



## fujico

Angelian said:


> The medium size Diorama is 2,750, the small I believe is 200 less, so should be 2,550.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Hunnyybunny

Mini lady Dior AUD4300
Limited edition patent micro cannage mini lady Dior AUD4500


----------



## mrswendychan

May I know how much is mini diorever in euro? (Germany) thanks.


----------



## justa9url

To answer my own question and for any one else who's curious, the metallic Diorama in medium is $4900 CAD. I was looking for the champagne gold one with the matching hw. I'm guessing it's not an easy one to find. I checked both Dior concessions in Toronto. The one in Holt Renfrew Yorkdale has a waiting list for the champagne gold one with shw. The SA told me it ONLY comes in shw... shows how much she knows. The SA in Holt Renfrew Bloor was more helpful, he said they had one in February 2015, so I'm just over a year late. *sighs*


----------



## averagejoe

justa9url said:


> To answer my own question and for any one else who's curious, the metallic Diorama in medium is $4900 CAD. I was looking for the champagne gold one with the matching hw. I'm guessing it's not an easy one to find. I checked both Dior concessions in Toronto. The one in Holt Renfrew Yorkdale has a waiting list for the champagne gold one with shw. The SA told me it ONLY comes in shw... shows how much she knows. The SA in Holt Renfrew Bloor was more helpful, he said they had one in February 2015, so I'm just over a year late. *sighs*



The Champagne one was just available for Spring 2016, and the silver one was for Pre-Fall 2015 so it shouldn't have been in stock in February last year. Even the Rihanna Secret Garden video featuring the silver version of that bag wasn't released until April last year. I don't think this SA was being accurate, too.


----------



## Angel_k88

Can someone tell me the price of a medium lady dior in canada? Tia


----------



## justa9url

averagejoe said:


> The Champagne one was just available for Spring 2016, and the silver one was for Pre-Fall 2015 so it shouldn't have been in stock in February last year. Even the Rihanna Secret Garden video featuring the silver version of that bag wasn't released until April last year. I don't think this SA was being accurate, too.





Thanks averagejoe! I guess I shouldn't believe anything that these SA tell me... I'm glad this forum is WAY more dependable.


----------



## Borroca1976

Can someone help to advise how much is Christian Dior Lady Dior Bag in euro? (France) thanks in advance.


----------



## nicolelo

Hi . does anyone know the price for Lady Dior Medium in Hong Kong .


Thanks

Malaysia $17500


----------



## Angelian

Borroca1976 said:


> Can someone help to advise how much is Christian Dior Lady Dior Bag in euro? (France) thanks in advance.



Hi, please see below. Just recently they've added the pricing for the classic items on the Dior website. 

http://www.dior.com/couture/fr_fr/mode-femme/maroquinerie/lady-dior


----------



## Borroca1976

Angelian said:


> Hi, please see below. Just recently they've added the pricing for the classic items on the Dior website.
> 
> http://www.dior.com/couture/fr_fr/mode-femme/maroquinerie/lady-dior



Great thanks for the info  Do you know these prices are before or after taxes?


----------



## Angelian

Borroca1976 said:


> Great thanks for the info  Do you know these prices are before or after taxes?



Prices are after taxes.


----------



## Somersetlove

Could someone tell me the price of the medium Diorever in the UK?  Thank you!


----------



## nicolelo

Hi, would like to know the price for Lady Dior Medium in Hong Kong ?

Plan to go soon.. Thanks


----------



## cyau

nicolelo said:


> Hi, would like to know the price for Lady Dior Medium in Hong Kong ?
> 
> Plan to go soon.. Thanks


I believe its hkd 32000[emoji6]


----------



## nicolelo

cyau said:


> I believe its hkd 32000[emoji6]





Thanks Cyau ..


----------



## LadyxBec

Hi ladies, does anyone know how much a small Be Dior is in Australia? I can't find any info in the other thread


----------



## Fufuberry

Does anyone know the current Canadian price of the diorama woc? Thanks!


----------



## baybay0359

Fufuberry said:


> Does anyone know the current Canadian price of the diorama woc? Thanks!



Not sure of the WOC? I didn't even know they made this?

But the small is 4200 medium is 4500.


----------



## mygoodies

I got very lucky and just purchased the Medium DIORISSIMO So Black  its 3400 Euro


----------



## jen1801

Does anyone know the price for the metallic mini lady dior in the US? Thank you[emoji8]


----------



## Adrian Ho

I don't have Dior boutique in my state. Does anyone know the U.S. price of Diorama in small and medium? Thanks!


----------



## fion_ee

Hi


I saw the website latesr spring collection there is a diorama woc power pink. Anyone know how much is that in pound or euro? Thx 

The reference number is  S0328PVRG M413


Photo attached


----------



## lovedarice

Does anyone know how much is the new miss dior promenade pouch in CAD? I'm planning to get one in black patent leather 

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## soramillay

lovedarice said:


> Does anyone know how much is the new miss dior promenade pouch in CAD? I'm planning to get one in black patent leather
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920W8 using PurseForum mobile app


It's $2450, I just tried one on last week.


----------



## lovedarice

soramillay said:


> It's $2450, I just tried one on last week.


Thank you!! what color you tried??   I'm still debating should I get it or not.. [emoji52] 

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## soramillay

lovedarice said:


> Thank you!! what color you tried??   I'm still debating should I get it or not.. [emoji52]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920W8 using PurseForum mobile app


it was a beautiful yellow lambskin one. They have it in a lot of colors, blue, red, fuchsia, you should check it out.


----------



## bagsgenic

hi.. can anyone please share the price of lady dior in australia?
thank you


----------



## desideria2832

Diorama WOC sgd 1200 

Dior mettalic micro cannage WOC sgd 1500 

I just bought the later in blue. Beautiful piece!


----------



## leooh

desideria2832 said:


> Diorama WOC sgd 1200
> 
> 
> 
> Dior mettalic micro cannage WOC sgd 1500
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought the later in blue. Beautiful piece!




wow, I'm sure it's stunning! show a pic!


----------



## desideria2832

leooh said:


> wow, I'm sure it's stunning! show a pic!




HEre you go.... I am still sniffing the leather like a... well.. what can I say.. Addict. lol

The official website link is this : http://www.dior.com/couture/en_int/...blue-micro-cannage-metallic-calfskin-17-26917


----------



## desideria2832

Oh yes Medium BE Dior (31cm) is SGD6.7K. 
The one that the SA brought out for me to see is black with a red lining. Beautiful piece.


----------



## conniewe

Angelian said:


> Hi, please see below. Just recently they've added the pricing for the classic items on the Dior website.
> 
> http://www.dior.com/couture/fr_fr/mode-femme/maroquinerie/lady-dior


thanks for the info. I was just thinking to purchase a Lady Dior


----------



## conniewe

Hi, Does anyone know medium Lady Dior price in Taiwan? thanks


----------



## LibraSH

Don't remember the exact price, but should be around TWD132,000


----------



## ironic568

Does anyone know the current price for the classic Evening Pouch? Thanks


----------



## hikkichan

The Lady Dior Croisiere Wallet in London is £650


----------



## gbtl

Hi does anyone know the price for the Diorama bag (both small and medium) in the UK or Japan? TIA!


----------



## desideria2832

HI guys, does anyone have any idea the price of a MEdium Diorever Grained leather in seoul? I am planning to visit the Dior store there when I go over end of the month.


----------



## mn_sue

Hi, anyone know the price of large Ultra Dior in the US? Thanks


----------



## Thaotran

Does anyone know the price of Diorever in various sizes in Canada? Thank you!


----------



## littleclouds

Is the price of lady Dior mini with chain strap or leather long strap ...the same ?


----------



## purseforum200

Anyone know the* price* of the mini diorever in Hong Kong? Thanks!


----------



## juzluvpink

Anyone knows the price of Lady Dior Medium Black GHW Lambskin in Hong Kong? Thanks


----------



## zannabuck

Was there ever an extra large Miss Dior promenade flap bag in electric blue with silver hardware please? The one from the Fall 13 advert with Jennifer Lawrence where she is in a black suit with a veil over her face? Size 31 wide (12") by 20 high (7.5") Does anyone know what the retail price was in UK pound sterling or US $ please? I am new to Dior and trying to research a new purchase. Thanks!


----------



## BlueCherry

zannabuck said:


> Was there ever an extra large Miss Dior promenade flap bag in electric blue with silver hardware please? The one from the Fall 13 advert with Jennifer Lawrence where she is in a black suit with a veil over her face? Size 31 wide (12") by 20 high (7.5") Does anyone know what the retail price was in UK pound sterling or US $ please? I am new to Dior and trying to research a new purchase. Thanks!




Is this the one? EBay item number 201601520775 (not mine).


----------



## BlueCherry




----------



## Fashionista421

littleclouds said:


> Is the price of lady Dior mini with chain strap or leather long strap ...the same ?




No, I believe the chain strap is a few hundred more, if I am not mistaken. You are talking about the mini LD that has leather handles and a chain, correct? Because there is another mini LD model that doesn't have leather handles, only chains.


----------



## zannabuck

BigCherry said:


> Is this the one? EBay item number 201601520775 (not mine).



Yes, that's the one!


----------



## zannabuck

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3379875




Yes, lovely isn't it?


----------



## Blingaddict

Hello! 
Please could share the price of lady Dior in small sz in uk?


----------



## kemi

Blingaddict said:


> Hello!
> Please could share the price of lady Dior in small sz in uk?



If its the mini you mean, its £1900 (with the leather strap). Theres a version with a detachable chain strap i think that is £1800


----------



## Fashionista421

littleclouds said:


> Is the price of lady Dior mini with chain strap or leather long strap ...the same ?



If you are talking about the LD with leather handles (not with chain handles), then no, the chain costs a bit more. Maybe a few hundred, I'm not exactly sure. But ********, BragMyBag, and Spotted Fashion all keep up on the most current prices, so I'd check there.  hope this helps!

So I checked and it's USD $50 more.


----------



## eeeeva_leong76

Anyone has the updated price for the mini lady dior in Singapore, Malaysia and London? Cheers


----------



## littleclouds

These dioramas in Taiwan - NTD128,000


----------



## carebearz

London is £1900 as of April 2016.


----------



## angelbebe75

Does anybody know the prices of the Lady Dior wallets in the US? I'm specifically wondering about the blue micro cannage wallet (that matches the purse 2 posts above this)


----------



## Nahreen

angelbebe75 said:


> Does anybody know the prices of the Lady Dior wallets in the US? I'm specifically wondering about the blue micro cannage wallet (that matches the purse 2 posts above this)



I can't say for that exact wallet but I paid 523 dollars (incl tax) for a Diorissimo wallet which was higher than I would have paid home (Europe).


----------



## Givenchy18

Does anybody know how much the Diorama wallet on chain POUCH costs? I asked my SA in San Francisco over the phone, but I think she may have given me the price for the croisière wallet on chain. (I'm pretty sure there are two sizes, the pouch and the crosière)


----------



## Givenchy18

Adrian Ho said:


> I don't have Dior boutique in my state. Does anyone know the U.S. price of Diorama in small and medium? Thanks!



$3,000 and $3,400, respectively


----------



## Angelian

Givenchy18 said:


> Does anybody know how much the Diorama wallet on chain POUCH costs? I asked my SA in San Francisco over the phone, but I think she may have given me the price for the croisière wallet on chain. (I'm pretty sure there are two sizes, the pouch and the crosière)
> 
> View attachment 3399389
> 
> View attachment 3399390



Hi, I'm sorry as I don't know the prices of these in USD, but to give you an indication: the Diorama wallet on chain pouch is € 1,260 and the Diorama WOC Croisière is € 830.


----------



## MrGoyard

What's the price in € for this bag?


----------



## Adrian Ho

Small diorama is 4200 CAD and medium is 4500 CAD.


----------



## Angelian

MrGoyard said:


> What's the price in € for this bag?
> 
> View attachment 3400109



MrGoyard, it's €2,950.


----------



## MrGoyard

Angelian said:


> MrGoyard, it's €2,950.
> 
> View attachment 3400831


 Thank you very much!


----------



## cafecreme15

Is the price of the medium Lady Dior in lambskin still US$4,100? is anyone anticipating a price increase any time soon?


----------



## Fashionista421

cafecreme15 said:


> Is the price of the medium Lady Dior in lambskin still US$4,100? is anyone anticipating a price increase any time soon?



Hello!

The price is still USD$4100, but there might be a price increase in the near future. Maybe late this year, early next year. Hopefully none at all, as I have not heard anything from my SA. Hope this helps!

Have a fabulous day!


----------



## Beg4Bags

Does anyone know the price in US for this bag and which size it is? Thanks!


----------



## Beg4Bags

Beg4Bags said:


> Does anyone know the price in US for this bag and which size it is? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406851



Anyone? Lol


----------



## desideria2832

I just saw this but I am in singapore and it's sgd5500 for the medium. Can't help you there.  My impression is that SG and US price for dior is quite similar so perhaps you could take the singapore price as a guide?


----------



## kemi

Does anyone know if Dior will be increasing prices in the UK? Chanel just did a price increase in the UK (i'm told due to the fall of the pound due to BREXIT), so was wondering if Dior and all other luxury brands will follow suit? TIA


----------



## CSbaglvr

Does anyone know the price of the Lady Dior mini with crystal strap? 

Here in Canada it's $4,800 but I'm traveling to Europe in September and wondering if I should hold off until the trip to purchase? Thanks!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Anyone knows about the price of a ld medium size in Singapore?


----------



## BevK

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Anyone knows about the price of a ld medium size in Singapore?



The regular lambskin LDs are retailing at S$5900.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

BevK said:


> The regular lambskin LDs are retailing at S$5900.


Thank you!


----------



## soha2016

can anyone tell me what is the price of lady dior card holder (2pockets).Tia.


----------



## jtcasas

Dior Split Sunglasses - HK$ 4900


----------



## itsjetlee

Was at Saks in Toronto last week, and found out the following prices (CAD):

Mini Lady Dior $4000
Mini Lady Dior w/ jewel strap $4800
Medium Lady Dior w/ jewel strap $6000
And I should add, those are the lambskin LDs


----------



## Chloe_c

Anyone know the price of the new (in between small and medium) Lady Dior size in € or £? Thanks in advance.


----------



## carxlin

Does anyone know the price of the Lady Dior Eden wallet in Canada? Thanks!


----------



## kemi

Seems there's been a price increase in the UK. Just checked the Dior UK site 

1) medium lady Dior has gone by £100 from £2700 to £2800
2) mini lady Dior up by £50 from £1900 to £1950 
3) large lady Dior up by £200 from £2900 to £3100
4) Medium Diorama up by £100 from £2300 to £2400
5) medium Diorever up by £100 from £2300 to £2400

That's all I checked as I was only specifically looking for these products.


----------



## Baglover824

Miss Dior promenade large- Malaysia $8,900


----------



## bagwathi

Runway Dior 2024 euros at CDG


----------



## candiesgirl408

UK Harrods: 

£2400 diorama medium
£1950 lady Dior mini 
£4700 diorama small in lizard


----------



## gomolly_go

hi, 

does anybody know the prices of these babies in europe? thanks so much

diorama medium 
diorama perforated medium
promenade clutch


----------



## michi_chi

gomolly_go said:


> hi,
> 
> does anybody know the prices of these babies in europe? thanks so much
> 
> diorama medium
> diorama perforated medium
> promenade clutch



Prices from Dior online store, France:

Diorama medium  €2750
Perforated Diorama medium €2950
Promenade clutch €1550 for regular lambskin and patent (€1600 for the Old Rose and Rose Dragee iridescent effect calfskin, €1650 for gold leather, €1700 for the S/S 2016 lambskin, €2600-3000 for exotics like python and silver lizard)


----------



## paperstars

Hi all, does anyone know the price of Diorama WOC pouch in Hong Kong? TIA


----------



## zoesassynuo

If anyone is interested in prices in Malaysia:

Small Lady Dior (new size) - RM 15 000, about RM 165 for extra pins which can be purchase at any time! 
Small Diorama - RM 13 800
Small Diorama in Microcannage - RM 14 800
Medium Diorama - RM 14 800
Medium Diorama in Microcannage - RM 16 000
Basic Diorama Club - RM 12 500 to about 14 000 so more detailed ones 
Mini Diorever - RM 15 000


----------



## jenzy

Hello!!
Can anyone provide pricing from their country in regards to the Dior Caviar Calfskin Diorama Baby Pouch? It's the tiniest size they have.
SA quoted $1300 AUD here in Sydney but just wondering if I could grab it elsewhere in the world for a more affordable price.

Thank you 

Photo for reference from Google!

http://www.handbagnews.com/img2/Helena-Bordon-Dior-Diorama-Micro-Bags.jpg


----------



## justa9url

Diorama, medium $4500 CAD
Diorama, medium, metallic microcannage $4900 CAD
Dior Tribales earrings $475 CAD


----------



## Kylacove

Medium Lady Dior $4100 USD
Large Lady Dior $4600 USD
Diorama satchel  $3800 USD


----------



## dVn85

Hello,

Can anyone advise price of new small lady dior in Paris? And is it readily available? Will be in Paris in 2 weeks and hoping to pick one up!
TIA!


----------



## michi_chi

dVn85 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone advise price of new small lady dior in Paris? And is it readily available? Will be in Paris in 2 weeks and hoping to pick one up!
> TIA!



another member mentioned in this thread that it's 2800 euros: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...t-large-new-size.949285/page-14#post-30797244


----------



## natalia0128

Can i ask how much for Dior Scarfs with initial letter ? 
Price in US and euro


----------



## Meowwu

Does anyone know how much small diorama is in Canada? 

• diorama woc - $1900 
•diorama long wallet - $1300 

(Huge price difference between the two pouches as well as for the price of the woc here and America.)


----------



## Newbie2016

michi_chi said:


> Prices from Dior online store, France:
> 
> Diorama medium  €2750
> Perforated Diorama medium €2950
> Promenade clutch €1550 for regular lambskin and patent (€1600 for the Old Rose and Rose Dragee iridescent effect calfskin, €1650 for gold leather, €1700 for the S/S 2016 lambskin, €2600-3000 for exotics like python and silver lizard)


Even without the vat refund these appear to be cheaper than the US!


----------



## Adrian Ho

Meowwu said:


> Does anyone know how much small diorama is in Canada?
> 
> • diorama woc - $1900
> •diorama long wallet - $1300
> 
> (Huge price difference between the two pouches as well as for the price of the woc here and America.)



Small diorama is 4200 CAD and medium is 4500 CAD. 

Note: this was from July 4, 2016, so the price might be different from now.


----------



## michi_chi

Newbie2016 said:


> Even without the vat refund these appear to be cheaper than the US!



prices in France would be the cheapest I imagine as that is where their headquarters are. When they are being exported, you would also need to take into account the cost of delivery to other stores and any taxes incurred. When I was looking for my Lady Dior, as you can imagine the price in France was the best, the price in the UK was decent, but I had to add on a good few hundred GBP onto the price when looking into getting it from Hong Kong or the US.


----------



## Gemini123

Hi,
Can someone plz tell me the price of medium diorama at the Heathrow terminal 5 boutique or retail (without Or without VAT) in UK.


----------



## Gemini123

candiesgirl408 said:


> UK Harrods:
> 
> £2400 diorama medium
> £1950 lady Dior mini
> £4700 diorama small in lizard


Hi, 
Is 2400 GDP for diorama is with or without VAT?


----------



## justa9url

Meowwu said:


> Does anyone know how much small diorama is in Canada?
> 
> • diorama woc - $1900
> •diorama long wallet - $1300
> 
> (Huge price difference between the two pouches as well as for the price of the woc here and America.)





Adrian Ho said:


> Small diorama is 4200 CAD and medium is 4500 CAD.
> 
> Note: this was from July 4, 2016, so the price might be different from now.



The medium was still $4500 CAD early November.


----------



## Gemini123

Please help me decide. 
Red or navy medium diorama? I will use it for everyday normal routine and travel. I like both colors but don't want to get tired of them later on. Just want some timeless and classy. Any advice is appreciated


----------



## Gemini123

Lamb skin or grained calf skin. My SA told me they will be having diorama in caviar coming soon too hmmmmmm


----------



## michi_chi

Gemini123 said:


> Please help me decide.
> Red or navy medium diorama? I will use it for everyday normal routine and travel. I like both colors but don't want to get tired of them later on. Just want some timeless and classy. Any advice is appreciated





Gemini123 said:


> Lamb skin or grained calf skin. My SA told me they will be having diorama in caviar coming soon too hmmmmmm



depends on if you like something with a striking colour. Navy is a more classic alternative to black, but if you want something to stand out, choose red.

When you're referring to caviar, in Dior I believe this is the same as grained calfskin. The regular leather options are lambskin, patent lambskin, and grained or smooth calfskin as well as exotics. This season deerskin has also been made available for some collections.


----------



## eal76

Hello all! I will be shopping in Dior in 2 weeks and like to be prepared.  What are the current US prices for the medium lady and the medium diorama? Thanks in advance!


----------



## lavy

Gemini123 said:


> Hi,
> Can someone plz tell me the price of medium diorama at the Heathrow terminal 5 boutique or retail (without Or without VAT) in UK.


Heathrow is 17% off Dior UK website pricing.


----------



## bklner2014

I am currently in Shanghai and was surprised to find that prices at Chanel seem lower compared to the US (perhaps it's because of the strength of the USD since I was converting the prices to USD).  Has anyone visited the Dior boutiques here recently?  How do the prices of bags (and specifically Diorissimo) compare to prices in the US?  

Thank you!


----------



## Newbie2016

Even the pre vat deduction UK pricing is lower than the US...£2900 is approx $3700. The price in the US is $4100 and that's pre sales tax so add another 5% or more depending on where it's purchased for a total of $4300+. 
While in Europe/UK you could deduct an additional $400+ bringing the total to $3300 max.The difference would be a $1000+ easily.   That's a big discrepancy.


----------



## sealedwithlove

Hi — I will be visiting Munich and Milan in Jan, could anyone tell me the prices for the lambskin Lady Dior mini and medium in the respective countries? Which would be cheaper? TIA!


----------



## michi_chi

Newbie2016 said:


> Even the pre vat deduction UK pricing is lower than the US...£2900 is approx $3700. The price in the US is $4100 and that's pre sales tax so add another 5% or more depending on where it's purchased for a total of $4300+.
> While in Europe/UK you could deduct an additional $400+ bringing the total to $3300 max.The difference would be a $1000+ easily.   That's a big discrepancy.



Not sure which bag you're talking about here, but I did a quick calculation when I got my mini Lady Dior in the UK. They're priced at £2100 here in the UK, HK$25 000 in Hong Kong and US$3100 in the US. Given the lower rate for the GBP at the moment, it worked out to be at least £500 cheaper if I was able to purchase it in the UK. This was not including US sales tax as my friend who I would have been posting it to was in a different state and because didn't have a Dior boutique in their state, I was told by the SA sales tax wouldn't have applied. So if US sales tax was applied, there would be a slightly higher amount saved.


----------



## bklner2014

bklner2014 said:


> I am currently in Shanghai and was surprised to find that prices at Chanel seem lower compared to the US (perhaps it's because of the strength of the USD since I was converting the prices to USD).  Has anyone visited the Dior boutiques here recently?  How do the prices of bags (and specifically Diorissimo) compare to prices in the US?
> 
> Thank you!


Just an update that I managed to visit the Dior boutique in Shanghai.  The mini Diorissimo (solid color) when converted to USD is almost USD $3,800.


----------



## sonicxml

Hi,
Could someone tell the price of miss dior soft pouch in US or China? Thanks!


----------



## kquyenie

Can someone please let me know how much the Lady Dior lambskin medium costs in Germany? I saw that the euro price is 3,200 euro but not sure if there's VAT on top of that which I have to pay. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## GYCT

kquyenie said:


> Can someone please let me know how much the Lady Dior lambskin medium costs in Germany? I saw that the euro price is 3,200 euro but not sure if there's VAT on top of that which I have to pay. Thanks so much!!!


I got 418 EUR tax refund last year in Germany from  Lady Dior lambskin medium (price 3,200 euro) .


----------



## PSnugget

The current price for the Miss Dior Promenade Pouch in basic lambskin in Australia is $2850 AUD.


----------



## msnfas

Does anyone knows the price of a Dior Promenade in KL? TIA


----------



## Luv iz Louis

May I ask the current Australian price for Medium Lady Dior in Lamb with Silver hardware? Thank you in advance xx


----------



## pvieng

Dose anyone know the recent price of micro lady Dior in France?


----------



## cucomelon5

Does anyone know the current price in the US of the Miss Dior Promenade pouch in lambskin?  Thanks!


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Luv iz Louis said:


> May I ask the current Australian price for Medium Lady Dior in Lamb with Silver hardware? Thank you in advance xx


Actually I found out $5,700 in Australia - looks like more saving for me !!


----------



## Vespa_girl

Hello, can someone please let me know the price for these items in Italy?

PINK "DIOR BLOSSOM" STOLE 
"MISS DIOR" RENDEZ-VOUS WALLET IN BLUE LAMBSKIN (SHW)
"MISS DIOR" PROMENADE POUCH IN BLUE LAMBSKIN (SHW)

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Angelian

Vespa_girl said:


> Hello, can someone please let me know the price for these items in Italy?
> 
> PINK "DIOR BLOSSOM" STOLE
> "MISS DIOR" RENDEZ-VOUS WALLET IN BLUE LAMBSKIN (SHW)
> "MISS DIOR" PROMENADE POUCH IN BLUE LAMBSKIN (SHW)
> 
> Thank you very much in advance.



Hi, you are able to check prices yourself on the Italian online store. They may not have the specific items, but possibly something quite similar so you can get an estimate.
http://www.dior.com/couture/it_it/moda-donna
(Navigate at the top, la pelletteria is leather goods. Change the settings to another country at the bottom of the page.)
I do know the Blossom stole is €400 and believe the Promenade pouch is €1.550.


----------



## Vespa_girl

Thank you very much for that Angelian.

I thought that Dior had taken their prices off the website completely as the US and UK ones don't list them.

I will have a look.

Thank you


----------



## Karenada

Quick question when does dior do price increases, please?


----------



## srhearts

In Paris, Dior is cheaper  + the tax refund (12% over the whole price) !


----------



## thecatmelon

Does anyone know the price of the Diorama WOC in CAD?


----------



## Newbie2016

Vespa_girl said:


> Thank you very much for that Angelian.
> 
> I thought that Dior had taken their prices off the website completely as the US and UK ones don't list them.
> 
> I will have a look.
> 
> Thank you


Just FYI...the UK site has prices listed as I was just on it.


----------



## sheilamayx

Does anyone know prices of the Diorama handbag in Australia??


----------



## mon_ma888

thecatmelon said:


> Does anyone know the price of the Diorama WOC in CAD?



I bought the metallic microcannage woc in late Dec and it was $2100 CAD. The metallic ones have a higher price point than the regular ones I think.


----------



## mmarks

sheilamayx said:


> Does anyone know prices of the Diorama handbag in Australia??


I bought the Champagne Gold Metallic medium size Diorama for AUD$5300. I believe the non metallic medium size were around $4800


----------



## monsoonmadness

Does anyone know how much the Dior promenade pouch in the US? I am interested in a patent black with gold hardware. Thanks!


----------



## __emmceee

Does anyone know the price of the small diorama at Heathrow airport?  Thanks in advance


----------



## lvlove707

monsoonmadness said:


> Does anyone know how much the Dior promenade pouch in the US? I am interested in a patent black with gold hardware. Thanks!



I believe it's $2025 USD


----------



## Sabin

Does anyone know the price for Diorama woc nude in Dubai?


----------



## Coco.lover

Whats the price of the Mini Lady Dior in Black Patent leather with silver hardware in Paris with the regular leather strap?


----------



## lvlove707

Sabin said:


> Does anyone know the price for Diorama woc nude in Dubai?


I know it's $1440 USD - hope that helps


----------



## nivia13049

Hi can someone please tell me the price of the D-fence saddlebag in black calfskin and the j'adior flap bag with chain black calfskin in the U.S. Thanks!


----------



## Sabin

lvlove707 said:


> I know it's $1440 USD - hope that helps


Thank you  Im travelling to Dubai in April so I want to know the price there


----------



## Adrian Ho

nivia13049 said:


> Hi can someone please tell me the price of the D-fence saddlebag in black calfskin and the j'adior flap bag with chain black calfskin in the U.S. Thanks!



Medium D-fance bag is $2,700 U.S.D


----------



## Brandon4268

Hi,
I was wondering if somebody could please let me know the price of this bracelet from the new dior collection? Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

Brandon4268 said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering if somebody could please let me know the price of this bracelet from the new dior collection? Thank you!


It's $550 USD ($720 CDN).

I really want the J'ADIOR version of the bracelet


----------



## Stormy C

If there are any ladies in the UK on this thread I would love your info too. I'm wheelchair and housebound so unless its online, I cant find it! Enough talk, I just wanted to ask, thank you.


----------



## globetrotter07

Does anyone knows how much is the diorama woc in US, Japan, Canada?


----------



## NHY

Hi there, anyone knows the prices for Diorever Mini and Miss Dior Promenade Pouch in Japan? TIA


----------



## lvlove707

globetrotter07 said:


> Does anyone knows how much is the diorama woc in US, Japan, Canada?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3626120
> View attachment 3626121


The classic Diorama WOC is $1440 USD, not including tax. Not sure about the studded one. Just give your boutique a call [emoji4]


----------



## duckyducky

Does anyone know diorama WOC price in Korea?
Thank you


----------



## jen1801

Does anyone know the lady dior mini price in Korea duty free shops? Thank you!


----------



## 26Alexandra

Does anyone know the price (in euro) of a mini lady Dior in Lizard?


----------



## Theempirebyaa

Hi! I'm a newbie here.
Anyone knows what's the EURO price for Diorama WOC Micro cannage in rosegold? 
I've been looking at the Dior website but couldn't find the price.
Since i'll be going to Europe next month.


----------



## JolieChouette

sheilamayx said:


> Does anyone know prices of the Diorama handbag in Australia??



Just bought a medium for $4,700 aud. Not sure if they change their prices frequently...


----------



## lvlove707

Hi there! Really interested in the new My Lady Dior Cruise 2017 Black Lambskin LGHW - was wondering if anyone knew of the price, thank you in advance!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

lvlove707 said:


> Hi there! Really interested in the new My Lady Dior Cruise 2017 Black Lambskin LGHW - was wondering if anyone knew of the price, thank you in advance!


I only know the price in pound, which is £2500


----------



## sakuraboo

globetrotter07 said:


> Does anyone knows how much is the diorama woc in US, Japan, Canada?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3626120
> View attachment 3626121


$1900CAD + taxes


----------



## sakuraboo

justa9url said:


> The medium was still $4500 CAD early November.


all the prices quoted above are the same for the Dioramas as of today 

tried to multi-quote but not working, 
• diorama woc - $1900
•diorama long wallet - $1300
•small diorama - $4200


----------



## mimicry26

Baglover824 said:


> Miss Dior promenade large- Malaysia $8,900


Hi is the price in RM? Rm8900? 
May i know the price for miss dior promenade clutch? In myr
Thanks =)


----------



## mimicry26

zoesassynuo said:


> If anyone is interested in prices in Malaysia:
> 
> Small Lady Dior (new size) - RM 15 000, about RM 165 for extra pins which can be purchase at any time!
> Small Diorama - RM 13 800
> Small Diorama in Microcannage - RM 14 800
> Medium Diorama - RM 14 800
> Medium Diorama in Microcannage - RM 16 000
> Basic Diorama Club - RM 12 500 to about 14 000 so more detailed ones
> Mini Diorever - RM 15 000


Hi do you know the price for miss dior promenade?
Thanks =)


----------



## januaryred

Hi, Does anyone happen to know the price of the Diorever in medium & large in the USA?


----------



## PSnugget

Just got back from the Dior concession and current prices in Australia are:

Medium Lady Dior (both unstructured calf and classic lamb) AUD 5500
Studded Medium Lady Dior (lamb) AUD 6000
Mini Lady Dior (unstructured calf) AUD 3900
Medium (I think) Diorever AUD 4800
Medium Diorama AUD 4700
Large Open Bar AUD 3900
Small Studded Diorama AUD 4700
Diorama Baby Pouch AUD 2150
Diorissimo Envolee Wallet AUD 700


----------



## chanelandbooks

Does anyone know the price of any of these items at the London boutique or Heathrow?

- My Lady Dior bag
- Supple Lady Dior mini bag in studded lambskin
- Supple Lady Dior small bag in lambskin leather
- Diorever mini bag

Thank you!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

chanelandbooks said:


> Does anyone know the price of any of these items at the London boutique or Heathrow?
> 
> - My Lady Dior bag
> - Supple Lady Dior mini bag in studded lambskin
> - Supple Lady Dior small bag in lambskin leather
> - Diorever mini bag
> 
> Thank you!



- My Lady Dior bag £2500
- Supple Lady Dior mini bag in studded lambskin £2300
- Supple Lady Dior small bag in lambskin leather - Im not sure about this one sorry. Medium supple is £2900
- Diorever mini bag £2150
Heathrow price would be around 17.5% less.


----------



## Prettyvogue

What is the current price for a small or medium lady Dior in Canada?


----------



## hightea_xx

Prettyvogue said:


> What is the current price for a small or medium lady Dior in Canada?



The small is about $4500 for the cruise versions, not sure if the customizable pin options are also priced the same.  Medium is about $5100 I think?


----------



## Prettyvogue

hightea_xx said:


> The small is about $4500 for the cruise versions, not sure if the customizable pin options are also priced the same.  Medium is about $5100 I think?


Thanks very much! I am new to Dior, do you know if the cruise versions are priced more or less than the classic?


----------



## hightea_xx

Prettyvogue said:


> Thanks very much! I am new to Dior, do you know if the cruise versions are priced more or less than the classic?



I'm not sure that's why I kinda wanted to put that out there.  Usually I find limited edition versions will be slightly more expensive than the regular editions.  For example my mini Lady Dior Studded was 4200 but I think it usually is 4000?  Not sure because I didn't ask LOL.  Is there a version you are looking at?  If you can still get the cruise version they are quite nice with adjustable shoulder straps and limited edition animal tags with sequins!


----------



## Prettyvogue

hightea_xx said:


> I'm not sure that's why I kinda wanted to put that out there.  Usually I find limited edition versions will be slightly more expensive than the regular editions.  For example my mini Lady Dior Studded was 4200 but I think it usually is 4000?  Not sure because I didn't ask LOL.  Is there a version you are looking at?  If you can still get the cruise version they are quite nice with adjustable shoulder straps and limited edition animal tags with sequins!
> 
> View attachment 3737591



Wow your bag is gorgeous! Thank you for the info, I will take a look to see what cruise bags are available!


----------



## hightea_xx

Prettyvogue said:


> Wow your bag is gorgeous! Thank you for the info, I will take a look to see what cruise bags are available!



Not mine just tried it in at the store [emoji854]


----------



## Thaotran

hightea_xx said:


> The small is about $4500 for the cruise versions, not sure if the customizable pin options are also priced the same.  Medium is about $5100 I think?


Medium Lady Dior is $5300 + tax as of November 2016 (last year )


----------



## mammypig

hightea_xx said:


> The small is about $4500 for the cruise versions, not sure if the customizable pin options are also priced the same.  Medium is about $5100 I think?



The small that comes with the 3 pins strap is priced at CAD$4,500.

Does anyone know how much this bag is in Europe? I think the small is $2,300 Euro but not sure about the ones with pins.


----------



## hightea_xx

mammypig said:


> The small that comes with the 3 pins strap is priced at CAD$4,500.
> 
> Does anyone know how much this bag is in Europe? I think the small is $2,300 Euro but not sure about the ones with pins.



As per dior.com, it is 2800€!


----------



## mammypig

hightea_xx said:


> As per dior.com, it is 2800€!



Thanks! I just looked too 
That's a pretty steep increase with the pins! But it's a beautiful bag.


----------



## davin

Does anyone know how much is Diorever medium size in Paris?


----------



## Spongebaby

Hi guys

Does anyone know how much the classic lady dior in medium costs in Dubai dirhams? I'm planning on purchasing it when visiting Dubai in a couple of months.


----------



## Thaotran

Hi, does anyone know the price of abc scarf in Canada? Thanks


----------



## sparklesx

Thaotran said:


> Hi, does anyone know the price of abc scarf in Canada? Thanks


Got mine in April and it was $270.


----------



## Thaotran

sparklesx said:


> Got mine in April and it was $270.


Thank you so much!


----------



## ArianasRomeo

Does anyone know the prices of the my lady dior and mini diorever in hong kong?


----------



## abysschan

Does anyone know how much the diorama woc costs at Heathrow?


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

abysschan said:


> Does anyone know how much the diorama woc costs at Heathrow?


Full price would be £1050. If you get the tax free price, it'll usually be 17.5% less


----------



## abysschan

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Full price would be £1050. If you get the tax free price, it'll usually be 17.5% less


Thank you lovely! Gotta start making my Heathrow shopping list!


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

Hi... Can anyone tell me the price in Paris for the medium diorama in the scarlet color.. The one from the new collection with the soft grained calfskin and gold hardware and the suede interior... Thanks in advance


----------



## SerendipityLove

Prettyvogue said:


> What is the current price for a small or medium lady Dior in Canada?


Just purchased a medium LD one and half weeks ago and it's currently retailing for $5300 + tax. Hope this helps!


----------



## Prettyvogue

SerendipityLove said:


> Just purchased a medium LD one and half weeks ago and it's currently retailing for $5300 + tax. Hope this helps!


Ooh thank you, much appreciated!


----------



## foxgal

SerendipityLove said:


> Just purchased a medium LD one and half weeks ago and it's currently retailing for $5300 + tax. Hope this helps!



I'm in Canada too, but will be in the US in the fall. Can't find US pricing and trying to figure out if it's worth waiting considering exchange. What is the US price or how do I find?


----------



## agnesman1996

Anyone knows the price of the diorama wallet on chain pouch in HKD?


----------



## jennyhuynh2

Can someone in Australia please give me a price on a small diorama bag? Thanks!


----------



## Azua

jennyhuynh2 said:


> Can someone in Australia please give me a price on a small diorama bag? Thanks!


Around $4800
If its the WOC, I paid $2180 2-3 months ago. Unsure if there was a price increase recently.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Young1987

foxgal said:


> I'm in Canada too, but will be in the US in the fall. Can't find US pricing and trying to figure out if it's worth waiting considering exchange. What is the US price or how do I find?


The medium Lady Dior is $4100 in the US...


----------



## Kitsune711

Does anyone know the price of ABC Dior scarves or mitzahs in general in USD?


----------



## ivy1026

Kitsune711 said:


> Does anyone know the price of ABC Dior scarves or mitzahs in general in USD?



Us$200


----------



## Mani2017

Anyone know the price of the Diorever medium bags in Hong Kong? Is it cheaper to buy in Heathrow airport instead?


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Mani2017 said:


> Anyone know the price of the Diorever medium bags in Hong Kong? Is it cheaper to buy in Heathrow airport instead?


Not sure about HK about medium Diorama is £2500 after tax. In heathrow you'd get around 17.5% off if you fly outside the EU


----------



## Nuri

Hi, Does anyone know the current price in the Europe or France of the Mini/Micro Lady Dior in crocodile? Thanks!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Nuri said:


> Hi, Does anyone know the current price in the Europe or France of the Mini/Micro Lady Dior in crocodile? Thanks!


You might find this thread useful


----------



## norahs_n

Does anyone know the price of a Medium Lady Dior in Australia? Last time I asked it was AU $5500, is it still that price? Thank you


----------



## tipsyhoney

norahs_n said:


> Does anyone know the price of a Medium Lady Dior in Australia? Last time I asked it was AU $5500, is it still that price? Thank you



I think it is still that price.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Nuri said:


> Hi, Does anyone know the current price in the Europe or France of the Mini/Micro Lady Dior in crocodile? Thanks!


Omg I'm so sorry I never realised I put the link to my previous comment
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/paris-questions.965068/ 
Here it is. Sorry again


----------



## Peacock26

Hi all!
I have recently fell in LOVE with the Diorama bag!
I am looking at the WOC, the Medium and the Large. I went to my local Dior boutique this weekend and the prices were $1550 (WOC), $3,300 (medium), and $3,600 (large).  I am traveling to Paris next week and was wondering if anyone had the EURO / France pricing for the bags??
TIA!!!


----------



## afarian

Hi, does anyone know the diorama woc price in Bangkok? Thanks in advance..


----------



## Nikki528

Anyone have recent Euro prices for the the diorama or the pochette? I'll be in Italy in October and may try to snag a Dior.


----------



## baggila

Does anyone know the latest price for the Medium Lady Dior in Japan? TIA


----------



## sugarcoatd

baggila said:


> Does anyone know the latest price for the Medium Lady Dior in Japan? TIA



If I'm not mistaken it was 440,000 Yen back in April this year.


----------



## sugarcoatd

Does anyone knows the price of My Lady Dior in Hong Kong? Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## mk1997

Does anyone the price of the mini metallic Diorever bags in Canada and the USA? Thank you


----------



## lee_dya

sugarcoatd said:


> Does anyone knows the price of My Lady Dior in Hong Kong? Thank you [emoji4]


+1


----------



## carollinus

Does anyone knows the price of My Lady Dior in Japan? As I will be going to Japan Hokkaido end of Sep, thinking to get my first MLD in Japan. Thank you.


----------



## fashion_junky

mk1997 said:


> Does anyone the price of the mini metallic Diorever bags in Canada and the USA? Thank you



The mini Diorever retails for $4000 CAD.


----------



## Adrian Ho

What is the current price of the small diorama in Canada?
I would like to know the price and the stock are before I travel 3 hours down there if someone can help me answer my questions.
Anyone seen the navy color diorama in the small in Canada? I have checked the with 2 SAs, and they both told me it's only available in the medium size and woc in the U.S. 

Thank you.


----------



## Laduc

jennyhuynh2 said:


> Can someone in Australia please give me a price on a small diorama bag? Thanks!


Hi, the medium Diorama is AUD 4800.00 The small, as I remember was around AUD 4500.00


----------



## SherwoodMom

hightea_xx said:


> I'm not sure that's why I kinda wanted to put that out there.  Usually I find limited edition versions will be slightly more expensive than the regular editions.  For example my mini Lady Dior Studded was 4200 but I think it usually is 4000?  Not sure because I didn't ask LOL.  Is there a version you are looking at?  If you can still get the cruise version they are quite nice with adjustable shoulder straps and limited edition animal tags with sequins!
> 
> View attachment 3737591



Nice bag,  I am a recent Dior convert so I have not seen that version in San Francisco. You mentioned owning a mini studded LD as well.  Which do you prefer more the mini studded LD or your black MLD?


----------



## SherwoodMom

Thaotran said:


> Thank you so much!



If you cross the border they are only $200 USD


----------



## SherwoodMom

Young1987 said:


> The medium Lady Dior is $4100 in the US...


 In Hawaii for a limited time it is $3,500.


----------



## giv_nchy

mk1997 said:


> Does anyone the price of the mini metallic Diorever bags in Canada and the USA? Thank you


Hey MK1997, I suggest you watch Mel in Melbourne's experience with the metallic Diorever Bag. Long story short, her Diorever bag started forming a brown spot (that could have possibly been rust?) and it was unfixable. However, she managed to exchange the bag for a different color. Just a heads up!


----------



## mk1997

giv_nchy said:


> Hey MK1997, I suggest you watch Mel in Melbourne's experience with the metallic Diorever Bag. Long story short, her Diorever bag started forming a brown spot (that could have possibly been rust?) and it was unfixable. However, she managed to exchange the bag for a different color. Just a heads up!




Thank you


----------



## Nikki528

Nikki528 said:


> Anyone have recent Euro prices for the the diorama or the pochette? I'll be in Italy in October and may try to snag a Dior.



Anyone?


----------



## Laduc

Nikki528 said:


> Anyone?


https://www.dior.com/couture/de_de/damenmode/taschen/alle-taschen
https://www.dior.com/couture/de_de/damenmode/die-accessoires/alle-kleinlederwaren
I hope this helps. You just need to add the tax, which I don't have.
Just google Dior and scroll all the way down where you can enter the country. All the Euro prices are the same, sans the tax.
Good luck and happy shopping


----------



## inn0centbbygurl

Does anyone know the price of a diorama medium size bag in Hawaii? Is there a price difference between Hawaii and mainland? Thanks!


----------



## SherwoodMom

@inn0centbbygurl yes currently everything is 10% off.  I can connect you to the right SA in Waikiki.


----------



## Laduc

inn0centbbygurl said:


> Does anyone know the price of a diorama medium size bag in Hawaii? Is there a price difference between Hawaii and mainland? Thanks!


Why don't you DM Minnie on her IG account . it's minks4all.
She's just been on Hawaii and bought a DIOR WOC. She might know the price. Good luck


----------



## Onederland

Anyone know the standard starting price for a Mini LD in USD and in Euros? like the most basic starting price.


----------



## missmelinda

Hi does anyone know how much the Mini lady dior & Diorama woc in Singapore? I heard the diorama woc is discontinued but are there any bag left in Singapore?


----------



## mk1997

SherwoodMom said:


> @inn0centbbygurl yes currently everything is 10% off.  I can connect you to the right SA in Waikiki.



Could you please DM me an SA's info? Thank you!


----------



## inn0centbbygurl

SherwoodMom said:


> @inn0centbbygurl yes currently everything is 10% off.  I can connect you to the right SA in Waikiki.



Yes please!


----------



## Nikki528

Laduc said:


> https://www.dior.com/couture/de_de/damenmode/taschen/alle-taschen
> https://www.dior.com/couture/de_de/damenmode/die-accessoires/alle-kleinlederwaren
> I hope this helps. You just need to add the tax, which I don't have.
> Just google Dior and scroll all the way down where you can enter the country. All the Euro prices are the same, sans the tax.
> Good luck and happy shopping



Thank you so much!


----------



## nwabien

SherwoodMom said:


> @inn0centbbygurl yes currently everything is 10% off.  I can connect you to the right SA in Waikiki.


Can you connect me to the SA in Waikiki please? 10% is a great deal! Do you know is they sell to Canadians? If they don't I may just ship to my sister's in the US.


----------



## woodwinked

Do you know if they'll ship overseas? Thanks!


SherwoodMom said:


> @inn0centbbygurl yes currently everything is 10% off.  I can connect you to the right SA in Waikiki.


 you


----------



## SherwoodMom

woodwinked said:


> Do you know if they'll ship overseas? Thanks!
> 
> you


Sadly no.  I just talked to the leather goods manager.


----------



## Pps999

Going to taiwan soon.  Can anyone let me know how much is a small My Lady Dior in regular lambskin cost?  It's the size between medium and mini or sometimes called micro. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pps999

missmelinda said:


> Hi does anyone know how much the Mini lady dior & Diorama woc in Singapore? I heard the diorama woc is discontinued but are there any bag left in Singapore?


Mini lady dior is SGD $5000 in regular lambskin.


----------



## Ramai

Medium Lady Dior online in UK has increased from 2900 GBP to 2950 GBP. Seems to have increased just in the past few days.


----------



## Feiaway

Does anyone know if Bergdoff Goodman sells the diorever?


----------



## Ishij

sarah_alderazi said:


> Please ask and chat about Dior prices in this thread.
> 
> Please check the link below to see if the price has already been posted.
> 
> If you have information to share, please post here: http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/dior-prices-worldwide-information-only-744040.html#post21579364


Hi i just saw a gold my lady dior. I called london and asia no one has it. Does snyone know if cd is launching gold bag for 2018 cruise. Should i wait? Cause its much more expensive buying in north america


----------



## hightea_xx

Ishij said:


> Hi i just saw a gold my lady dior. I called london and asia no one has it. Does snyone know if cd is launching gold bag for 2018 cruise. Should i wait? Cause its much more expensive buying in north america



Gold was actually summer 2017 if I’m not mistaken.  So if you can get, get it now!


----------



## hello123456

Hello,

Wakiki location is still offering lower price!


----------



## Feiaway

Thanks to the girls here I just got this baby last night! Paired with the star twilly! Medium diorever was 3100 plus my state’s tax. Pm me if u want my sales info!


----------



## Feiaway

Photo quality from before sucked, this is take two


----------



## Feiaway

For anyone looking for a twilly I have a couple other pics what the twilly looks like on a black bag!


----------



## Laduc

Feiaway said:


> For anyone looking for a twilly I have a couple other pics what the twilly looks like on a black bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3855675
> View attachment 3855676


Congratulations. She is beautiful


----------



## Feiaway

Laduc said:


> Congratulations. She is beautiful



Thank u!


----------



## Adrian Ho

Feiaway said:


> Thanks to the girls here I just got this baby last night! Paired with the star twilly! Medium diorever was 3100 plus my state’s tax. Pm me if u want my sales info!
> View attachment 3855669
> View attachment 3855670



Congratulations! By the way, where did you end up getting it from? BG? Thank you.


----------



## averagejoe

Feiaway said:


> Photo quality from before sucked, this is take two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3855671
> View attachment 3855672


Congratulations! The taurillon leather Diorever is exquisite!


----------



## Feiaway

Adrian Ho said:


> Congratulations! By the way, where did you end up getting it from? BG? Thank you.



Got it at the wakiki dior boutique! All their prices are about 10% off than other US dior locations, but bc an almost 10% tax was also added, the price would have been super similar compared to getting it in BG. 

I just got it at Dior in case something is wrong with the bag, I have dior boutiques in my state but no BG


----------



## Adrian Ho

Feiaway said:


> Got it at the wakiki dior boutique! All their prices are about 10% off than other US dior locations, but bc an almost 10% tax was also added, the price would have been super similar compared to getting it in BG.
> 
> I just got it at Dior in case something is wrong with the bag, I have dior boutiques in my state but no BG



Thanks for letting me know for that! There is no Dior boutiques in my state, so it probably won’t apply to me. ( saving on tax too!)


----------



## Feiaway

Adrian Ho said:


> Thanks for letting me know for that! There is no Dior boutiques in my state, so it probably won’t apply to me. ( saving on tax too!)



So jealous! And yes- that would be some super savings!  let me know if u want the info of the  sales that helped me, she was super helpful


----------



## Adrian Ho

Feiaway said:


> So jealous! And yes- that would be some super savings!  let me know if u want the info of the  sales that helped me, she was super helpful



Yes, I would like to have your SA’s contact. Thanksss.


----------



## hello123456

Adrian Ho said:


> Yes, I would like to have your SA’s contact. Thanksss.


Pm’ed you!


----------



## Skylover

My SA said the cruise season MLD comes in latte colour.. any idea how it look like?


----------



## giv_nchy

Does anyone know how much the D-BEE card holder with flap costs? It looks like this:
https://www.dior.com/couture/en_us/...r-with-flap-in-blue-grained-calfskin-11-47343

Looking to get it as a present for a friend.


----------



## dreamfaithlove

Hi, does anyone know the price for these Diorama ÉLANCÉE wallet in Vancouver and Singapore? TIA


----------



## terithegreat

Looking for both the US and UK price on the Zodiac clutch. I'll be traveling in December, trying to decide if there's any savings to be had by waiting. 

Link here: https://www.dior.com/couture/en_us/...d-with-the-cancer-sign-of-the-zodiac-11-42288


----------



## Newbie2016

terithegreat said:


> Looking for both the US and UK price on the Zodiac clutch. I'll be traveling in December, trying to decide if there's any savings to be had by waiting.
> 
> Link here: https://www.dior.com/couture/en_us/...d-with-the-cancer-sign-of-the-zodiac-11-42288



I believe the UK price is £1650 or approx $2160 dollars based on today's rate.   If you can get vat back you could probably get another $300 back.  Don't know the US prices but in recent months I have definitely found Dior to be cheaper in Europe.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Feiaway said:


> Does anyone know if Bergdoff Goodman sells the diorever?



Yes they do. I have a fabulous SA if you want her contact Lmk.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Skylover said:


> My SA said the cruise season MLD comes in latte colour.. any idea how it look like?



Here is the Latte colour.


----------



## Laduc

yoyotomatoe said:


> Here is the Latte colour.
> View attachment 3870330


Wow, that's a beautiful colour. It's really milky


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Laduc said:


> Wow, that's a beautiful colour. It's really milky



Oh yes very beautiful. It looks ivory in this picture but I think when I saw it in the boutique it was more white. Can't recall 100%


----------



## sugarcoatd

yoyotomatoe said:


> Here is the Latte colour.
> View attachment 3870330



Hi Yoyotomatoe, that is such a beautiful bag and colour! Is that a rose gold hardware? TIA [emoji173]️


----------



## yoyotomatoe

sugarcoatd said:


> Hi Yoyotomatoe, that is such a beautiful bag and colour! Is that a rose gold hardware? TIA [emoji173]️



It is beautiful. It is pale ghw


----------



## FashionFever88

Does anyone know the price of the My Lady Dior in the US?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

FashionFever88 said:


> Does anyone know the price of the My Lady Dior in the US?



$3450


----------



## solitudelove

Does anyone know the price of the Dior Oui ring in white gold and single diamond in Vancouver, Canada?


----------



## ak3

Hello
Can anyone help me with the price of a medium lady Dior in Czech Republic? Thank you for any help.


----------



## closetluxe

Does anyone know the price of the My Lady Dior in the Japan?


----------



## IrisCC

closetlux said:


> Does anyone know the price of the My Lady Dior in the Japan?



It is 365000JPY without tax.


----------



## closetluxe

IrisCC said:


> It is 365000JPY without tax.


thanks


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Hi any info for price of Diorama in Amsterdam ? TIA[emoji8]


----------



## blkbarbie310

Does anyone know the pricing for the leather bracelets? (US)


----------



## Francis T

ayutilovesGST said:


> Hi any info for price of Diorama in Amsterdam ? TIA[emoji8]



2500 euro for small and 2800 euro for the medium


----------



## closetluxe

Can someone confirm for me if the Diorama medium size in the US is $3400?


----------



## closetluxe

What is the current US price of the diorama in the WOC, small and medium size?


----------



## Cloudburst2000

I will be going to NYC in later spring to see my niece in her Broadway show.  I thought I would stop into Dior when I am there.  I have been eyeing the Diorama with the studding.  What sizes is this bag available in and what are the prices for the different sizes?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Cloudburst2000 said:


> I will be going to NYC in later spring to see my niece in her Broadway show.  I thought I would stop into Dior when I am there.  I have been eyeing the Diorama with the studding.  What sizes is this bag available in and what are the prices for the different sizes?  Thanks in advance!


Sorry im not sure about the prices in America, but diorama with studs comes in 3 sizes: woc, small and medium. Medium comes in more colours (black, navy blue, cloud blue, red, pink power, white etc.) whereas small comes with less colour choices.


----------



## noegirl

The medium diorama in the US is $3300


----------



## closetluxe

noegirl said:


> The medium diorama in the US is $3300


thanks


----------



## jessdressed

Anyone know the price of the Supple Lady Dior in medium without studs! Thanks


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

jessdressed said:


> Anyone know the price of the Supple Lady Dior in medium without studs! Thanks


It should cost the same as the classic lady dior. If youre asking in £, its £2950


----------



## jessdressed

shoesshoeshoes said:


> It should cost the same as the classic lady dior. If youre asking in £, its £2950



Thank you. Sorry I was checking for US price.


----------



## kocathy

Does anyone know the latest price of Diorama Medium in lambskin (with studs) in Australia and Japan?


----------



## annilynedr

Can anyone confirm what the Medium Lady Dior and My Lady Dior bags cost in Canada please?


----------



## closetconfessions

Can anyone confirm the price of the Lady Dior mini size in chain strap and regular strap in Canada?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Dior is having a price increase this coming Monday in the US


----------



## januaryred

Hi, Does anyone know the price of a mini supple Lady dior and mini Diorever in London & France? Thanks in advance!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

januaryred said:


> Hi, Does anyone know the price of a mini supple Lady dior and mini Diorever in London & France? Thanks in advance!


Its £2200 for mini Diorever and £2100 or £2200 for mini LD (depending on the model).


----------



## rikkuex

Hi! Does anyone know how much the mitzah costs in Thailand/Bangkok and HK, and how much you can get in tax refunds in Thailand? (I know HK is tax free already) TIA!


----------



## aritziababe

Does anyone knows how much is the My Lady Dior with the badges bag cost in Paris?


----------



## carxlin

Hi  How much is the microcannage diorama woc in Canada?


----------



## LVoe4DB

aritziababe said:


> Does anyone knows how much is the My Lady Dior with the badges bag cost in Paris?


It should be 2800€ in Europe as far as I know.


----------



## mk1997

Does anyone know the price of this medium Diorama in Canada? Thank you


----------



## fairchild119

carollinus said:


> Does anyone knows the price of My Lady Dior in Japan? As I will be going to Japan Hokkaido end of Sep, thinking to get my first MLD in Japan. Thank you.



+1


----------



## fairchild119

sugarcoatd said:


> Does anyone knows the price of My Lady Dior in Hong Kong? Thank you [emoji4]


+1


----------



## fairchild119

sorry, double post.


----------



## fairchild119

IrisCC said:


> It is 365000JPY without tax.



Thanks for the price!


----------



## fairchild119

Hello, does anyone know the price of My Lady Dior in Singapore? My sister is going there this April. Thanks in advance!


----------



## iv4eto_k

Does anyone know how much the new saddle bags will be going for in Europe? Just estimates of course


----------



## fairchild119

sugarcoatd said:


> Does anyone knows the price of My Lady Dior in Hong Kong? Thank you [emoji4]



Based on the email that Dior customer service sent me today, My Lady Dior coats HK$29,000.


----------



## fairchild119

fairchild119 said:


> Based on the email that Dior customer service sent me today, My Lady Dior coats HK$29,000.



Costs not coats. 

My Lady Dior's price is HK$29,000.


----------



## Hermes_lover18

Thank you was just about to ask! 



noegirl said:


> The medium diorama in the US is $3300


----------



## closetluxe

Is the Medium Diorama still $3300 or did it go up with the price increase in the US?  TIA


----------



## Alena21

fairchild119 said:


> Hello, does anyone know the price of My Lady Dior in Singapore? My sister is going there this April.


MLD was 5700 SGD in Jan. Don't know if they have increased the price since then.
Singapore is the worst for buying Dior, Chanel etc.


----------



## daffyduck

Hi, can anyone confirm how much My Lady Dior with badges, black lambskin with silver hardware current price is now in Europe or Belgium? I’m wondering how much saving I would get if I buy it there in comparison to buying it here in the USA. TIA.


----------



## MPU

Hello ladies...  can anyone confirm me how much are these belts in the US? Thanks.


----------



## giv_nchy

mk1997 said:


> Does anyone know the price of this medium Diorama in Canada? Thank you


It was previously $4700 CAD but there was a 5-8% price to increase today.



closetconfessions said:


> Can anyone confirm the price of the Lady Dior mini size in chain strap and regular strap in Canada?
> Thanks in advance!


It was previously $4200 for the lambskin mini with the chain strap to give you an idea of the price.


----------



## Piinktulip

Does anyone know the price of medium DIORAMA BAG IN BLUE GRAINED CALFSKIN in japan ? 

TIA !


----------



## Kc81287

daffyduck said:


> Hi, can anyone confirm how much My Lady Dior with badges, black lambskin with silver hardware current price is now in Europe or Belgium? I’m wondering how much saving I would get if I buy it there in comparison to buying it here in the USA. TIA.


I just saw the Lady Dior with badges, lambskin, small size (second smallest out of four sizes) for 2400 euros in Amsterdam (before VAT refund) Don’t think hardware changes the price. It cost 2600 pounds in the UK (before VAT refund) Buying in euros is the way to go...


----------



## Minie26

Hi
Does anyone know the price for Lady Dior Medium in Malaysia?


----------



## LovEmAll

Hello!  Does anyone know the price of an ostrich lady dior medium in euros?  I'd like to purchase one in Paris.  Thank you!


----------



## Nahreen

LovEmAll said:


> Hello!  Does anyone know the price of an ostrich lady dior medium in euros?  I'd like to purchase one in Paris.  Thank you!



I suggest you e mail customer service. They are usually very fast at replying. They might also be able to let you know which colours are available in Paris and can put you in contact with an SA that can reserve a bag for you. The SA I got in contact with sent me photos so I could decide if I liked any of them.


----------



## LovEmAll

Nahreen said:


> I suggest you e mail customer service. They are usually very fast at replying. They might also be able to let you know which colours are available in Paris and can put you in contact with an SA that can reserve a bag for you. The SA I got in contact with sent me photos so I could decide if I liked any of them.


Thank you so much!  I just called them and they gave me the price and were so helpful!  For reference, a large lady dior in ostrich is a over 6,000 euros.  Thanks again so much!


----------



## Kc81287

Kc81287 said:


> I just saw the Lady Dior with badges, lambskin, small size (second smallest out of four sizes) for 2400 euros in Amsterdam (before VAT refund) Don’t think hardware changes the price. It cost 2600 pounds in the UK (before VAT refund) Buying in euros is the way to go...


I misspoke, in Amsterdam the bag was 2800 euros, not 2400 euros for the "Small" size.


----------



## serealzo

Everything in Canada is expensive..........


----------



## feudingfaeries

Does anyone know the price of a medium lady Dior in supple leather with champagne hardware cost, in US dollars and euros in Paris? Thank you!


----------



## Nahreen

LovEmAll said:


> Thank you so much!  I just called them and they gave me the price and were so helpful!  For reference, a large lady dior in ostrich is a over 6,000 euros.  Thanks again so much!



Great. Yes agree, Dior has excellent customer service. We don't have any store in my country and they have checked availability for items for me in the EU, put me in contact with an SA at a store where they have the item so I could get the item shipped to me. They have also arranged for items to be reserved for me at stores when I have travelled.


----------



## mk1997

Hello,

Does anyone know the price of the Mitzah scarf in the USA? Thanks


----------



## elinda

Kc81287 said:


> I misspoke, in Amsterdam the bag was 2800 euros, not 2400 euros for the "Small" size.


Hi! Would you happen to know the price of Diorama WOC in Amsterdam?
Thank you!!


----------



## Tasha1

elinda said:


> Would you happen to know the price of Diorama WOC in Amsterdam?
> Thank you!!


it depends on which one
mine was 1250 and others were 1550


----------



## elinda

Tasha1 said:


> it depends on which one
> mine was 1250 and others were 1550


Thank you!
Is that depending on the leather - regular v metallic, or something else?


----------



## Tasha1

I think studs


----------



## kuro#17

Hi, does anyone knows the price of MLD in Taiwan ? TIA.


----------



## jess19

Hi, going to Hong Kong this summer, so I'm wondering: how do prices in HK compare to EU?
Thanks!


----------



## kirara11

Hi, does anyone know how much is the Mini Lady Dior price in Australia now?


----------



## jesschr

Went to the Dior store in Toronto today to check out the micro cannage Dioramas. The SA showed me the WOC and the size up - small. I thought there was a size in between, a mini? Or am I mistaken?


----------



## averagejoe

jesschr said:


> Went to the Dior store in Toronto today to check out the micro cannage Dioramas. The SA showed me the WOC and the size up - small. I thought there was a size in between, a mini? Or am I mistaken?


The Baby pouch is the size in between the WOC and the small I think. It doesn't have a sliding chain.


----------



## jesschr

averagejoe said:


> The Baby pouch is the size in between the WOC and the small I think. It doesn't have a sliding chain.


Thanks! I just wanted to confirm because Brag My Bag reported that there was a mini. But I’m looking specifically for the micro-cannage line.


----------



## incoralblue

jesschr said:


> Went to the Dior store in Toronto today to check out the micro cannage Dioramas. The SA showed me the WOC and the size up - small. I thought there was a size in between, a mini? Or am I mistaken?





averagejoe said:


> The Baby pouch is the size in between the WOC and the small I think. It doesn't have a sliding chain.





jesschr said:


> Thanks! I just wanted to confirm because Brag My Bag reported that there was a mini. But I’m looking specifically for the micro-cannage line.



There definitely is a MINI Diorama. It still has the sliding chain unlike the WOC Pouch, croisiere , and baby. 

Let me find a photo.


----------



## incoralblue

Found one - I had this saved on my phone so sorry I can’t recall where I got it from to credit.


Mini, small, medium, large


----------



## jesschr

incoralblue said:


> Found one - I had this saved on my phone so sorry I can’t recall where I got it from to credit.
> 
> 
> Mini, small, medium, large
> 
> View attachment 4053397



OMG! Thanks so much! The SA only showed me the WOC and told me there was another size up. But when she told me the price, it was definitely en par to a small. Going to go back and ask about the mini. Thanks again


----------



## incoralblue

jesschr said:


> OMG! Thanks so much! The SA only showed me the WOC and told me there was another size up. But when she told me the price, it was definitely en par to a small. Going to go back and ask about the mini. Thanks again



I’m not sure if mini is still actively being produced. Lately I’ve only seen it in black leather (from Raf Simons) and the rest have been exotics.

Good luck though! It’s such a cute size.


----------



## mrschandra

jess19 said:


> Hi, going to Hong Kong this summer, so I'm wondering: how do prices in HK compare to EU?
> Thanks!



+1 does anyone know the price of mini lady dior in HK? Will be going there end of this year TIA


----------



## Celia_Hish

Hi all, is there anyone can advise the price in EUR for this Dior Arty Veil Cap in Black?  This style is totally sold out in Singapore stores....thanks


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Minie26 said:


> Hi
> Does anyone know the price for Lady Dior Medium in Malaysia?



It’s MYR 18500


----------



## Minie26

ayutilovesGST said:


> It’s MYR 18500


Hi
Thank you 
Do you think know the price for Diorama medium and My Lady Dior 
Thank you so much


----------



## Alena21

ayutilovesGST said:


> It’s MYR 18500


Wow! That's super expensive compared to other countries!


----------



## Newbie2016

Alena21 said:


> Wow! That's super expensive compared to other countries!



Actually...super expensive compared to Europe maybe...not the US.    18500 MYR is $4650 US dollars.

The US price is $4450 BUT almost everyone has to pay sales tax in in the US so adding 5-8% or more can mean a total price of $4672 to $4800+ depending on where you live (if shipped to you) or where you purchase if you buy in a store.   That means the US price is atleast the same!


----------



## Alena21

Last time I checked My Lady Dior in Feb 2018 in Singapore it was 5200 SGD incl tax.
MYR 18500 is 6250 SGD. Quite the difference for Asia. 1000 SGD is 745 USD.


----------



## Kristy0316

Alena21 said:


> Last time I checked My Lady Dior in Feb 2018 in Singapore it was 5200 SGD incl tax.
> MYR 18500 is 6250 SGD. Quite the difference for Asia. 1000 SGD is 745 USD.


I believe @ayutilovesGST is mentioning the price for Lady Dior Medium.
SGD5,200 is for My Lady Dior price = Small


----------



## Alena21

Kristy0316 said:


> I believe @ayutilovesGST is mentioning the price for Lady Dior Medium.
> SGD5,200 is for My Lady Dior price = Small


Maybe... one needs to specify. LOL


----------



## closetluxe

What is the current prices of the following Dior bags in the US and Japan?  TIA.
My Lady Dior
Medium Lady Dior


----------



## Celia_Hish

Celia_Hish said:


> Hi all, is there anyone can advise the price in EUR for this Dior Arty Veil Cap in Black?  This style is totally sold out in Singapore stores....thanks



Hi again, does anyone know the EURO price for this? Thanks


----------



## Celia_Hish

Celia_Hish said:


> Hi again, does anyone know the EURO price for this? Thanks



Ok found it, pls ignore or kindly delete it...thanks


----------



## tweese

Hello,
would anyone know the current price for this Dior Crosierre wallet?
And If this style is difficult to sell or trade
It was in 2016 winter collection I think
cheers


----------



## snoopysleepy

Hi all,
Is Dior cheaper in Hawaii compared to mainland prices? I've read somewhere that recently designer bags are not necessarily cheaper from Hawaii anymore... except of course for the savings with taxes.  Would appreciate any info. Thanks!


----------



## jeckic

hello girls
does anyone know the price for this sneakers in europe?


----------



## kate2828

I am interested in a small dior wallet like the French, Eden or elancee wallets. Would anyone be able to share the prices on these in USD? Thank you!


----------



## asta922

sarah_alderazi said:


> Please ask and chat about Dior prices in this thread.
> 
> Please check the link below to see if the price has already been posted.
> 
> If you have information to share, please post here: http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/dior-prices-worldwide-information-only-744040.html#post21579364



How much is this bracelet? 
https://m.dior.com/couture/en_us/wo...-tribale-bracelet-in-gold-tone-metal-29-57459


----------



## Ariana11

Hi does anyone know what the price of a medium Diorama metallic micro cannage is in Hong Kong? Thanks!!


----------



## addicted2mala

Hello, anyone know how much the Dior 21st costs in the US?


----------



## LVoe4DB

jeckic said:


> hello girls[emoji2]
> does anyone know the price for this sneakers in europe?


They are 690€ [emoji8]


----------



## kmatt33

What is the price of the Lady Dior and the Supple Lady Dior in Canada (medium size) does anybody know?


----------



## *angel*

kirara11 said:


> Hi, does anyone know how much is the Mini Lady Dior price in Australia now?


Hi, last time I checked which was a couple of months back, was approximately $4600.


----------



## SDC2003

I am interested in the small size lady dior (not the mini which I believe only comes with a chain strap. Is the small called the my lady dior. Can you purchase the bag without the customizable buttons and what is the price different if any between a plain one and a customizable one. TYA!


----------



## cph706

Does anyone know the price of the new bag straps that coming in? The one with the medallions?


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

SDC2003 said:


> I am interested in the small size lady dior (not the mini which I believe only comes with a chain strap. Is the small called the my lady dior. Can you purchase the bag without the customizable buttons and what is the price different if any between a plain one and a customizable one. TYA!


I dont think MLDs with the plain straps are available anymore unfortunately. You can always buy it with the pins and flip the strap inside out when you wear them so theyre not visible


----------



## SDC2003

shoesshoeshoes said:


> I dont think MLDs with the plain straps are available anymore unfortunately. You can always buy it with the pins and flip the strap inside out when you wear them so theyre not visible



Oh that is too bad. Do you know the price of the my lady dior in the us. TYA!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

SDC2003 said:


> Oh that is too bad. Do you know the price of the my lady dior in the us. TYA!


Unfortunately i dont. Im sure someone from the US here will come along and let you know. Otherwise you back a couple of pages, someone might have asked this question already.


----------



## labellavita27

Any one know the price of the my lady Dior and the one smaller than that? Is price and euro price. Thanks


----------



## Liberté

labellavita27 said:


> Any one know the price of the my lady Dior and the one smaller than that? Is price and euro price. Thanks


Euro price is available on  EU web sites. My lady Dior is currently EUR 2.950


----------



## nycmamaofone

How much are the oblique straps in the US?


----------



## sakuraboo

anyone know if the ultra black for diorama or lady diors are more expensive than the regular calfskin/lambskins? thanks!


----------



## nanads

Anyone know the price of mini lady dior in grained calfskin in euro? Been looking it everywhere so far no luck  TIA


----------



## natalia0128

Anyone know the price of my lady dior in lambskin in US? Any SAs would you recommend. Thanks


----------



## regina_ong88

Malaysia's price at the Dior boutique (2018)

My Lady Dior Small lamb skin = RM16,100
My Lady Dior Small (calf) = RM17,300

Classic Lady Dior Medium (Lamb skin & Patent) = RM17,900


----------



## tinkerella

Singapore price for Diorama:

Grained Calf - S$5100 (medium)
Metallic Micro Cannage Calf - S$5100 (small), S$5500 (medium) 
Vintage stud Lamb - S$5100 (small), S$5500 (medium)


----------



## bernz84

natalia0128 said:


> Anyone know the price of my lady dior in lambskin in US? Any SAs would you recommend. Thanks


I went to the Crystals boutique last weekend, and it was listed at $3850. The SAs there are great. I was given two cards but I can’t find them. If I find them, I’ll PM you.


----------



## amy_bagmad

tinkerella said:


> Singapore price for Diorama:
> 
> Grained Calf - S$5100 (medium)
> Metallic Micro Cannage Calf - S$5100 (small), S$5500 (medium)
> Vintage stud Lamb - S$5100 (small), S$5500 (medium)



Hi! Would appreciate a price check in *Singapore* on the diorama clutch both in metallic colours and the ultra black please , thanks lots in advance!  And also the J’ADIOR tulle Slingback with velvet polka dots if possible? Ta ever so much


----------



## CoastalCouture

Would appreciate a price check on the Lady Dior calfskin clutch is the US.


----------



## shortgirl93

Does anyone know the price of this wallet with chain in the US?


----------



## Greentea

I know the more square clutch style is between $1500–1600 USD


----------



## CoastalCouture

CoastalCouture said:


> Would appreciate a price check on the Lady Dior calfskin clutch is the US.



The prices are now showing up on the Dior website and this clutch is $1350 USD


----------



## Greentea

CoastalCouture said:


> The prices are now showing up on the Dior website and this clutch is $1350 USD



Good! Glad they finally did that


----------



## AngelYuki

A while back the U.S. website didn't list prices, but now it does. It does make decisions easier to make now that I know how much the pieces cost.


----------



## Greentea

AngelYuki said:


> A while back the U.S. website didn't list prices, but now it does. It does make decisions easier to make now that I know how much the pieces cost.



Right? So much easier to plot and drool!


----------



## kmatt33

What is the price of the Lady Dior and the Supple Lady Dior in Canada (medium size) does anybody know?


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Does anyone know how much a lady dior in alligator costs with all the sizes?


----------



## cabundis

Hello everyone,
Does anyone know when a price increase will be happening? I saw in another thread that someone said their SA said next Monday but she wasn’t completely sure if that was true. I was hoping someone had some more information because I am looking to purchase the Lady Dior bag and would like to get it before the price increase.

Thank you. ☺️


----------



## linhle1610

cabundis said:


> Hello everyone,
> Does anyone know when a price increase will be happening? I saw in another thread that someone said their SA said next Monday but she wasn’t completely sure if that was true. I was hoping someone had some more information because I am looking to purchase the Lady Dior bag and would like to get it before the price increase.
> 
> Thank you. ☺️



I just went to the boutique and the SA said tomorrow or Wednesday, the prices will increase $300 Does Dior always increase the price yearly as Chanel?


----------



## Newbie2016

In the last year Dior has had multiple increases...personally I think it's a bit too much especially when US prices are already higher than Europe.  Right now a medium lady Dior is $4450 USD.  With sales tax that would be anywhere from $4600-4900.  

The same bag in the U.K. Is £3200 (equals ~$4083) and in France its €3350 (~$3833).   Mind you this is without the VAT refund!  I am not looking to buy one in the near future but if I do it will most likely be on a trip to Europe so I can save a decent amount.


----------



## LaLa06

Newbie2016 said:


> In the last year Dior has had multiple increases...personally I think it's a bit too much especially when US prices are already higher than Europe.  Right now a medium lady Dior is $4450 USD.  With sales tax that would be anywhere from $4600-4900.
> 
> The same bag in the U.K. Is £3200 (equals ~$4083) and in France its €3350 (~$3833).   Mind you this is without the VAT refund!  I am not looking to buy one in the near future but if I do it will most likely be on a trip to Europe so I can save a decent amount.


I have confirmed with US Dior SA, only saddle bag is going to increase 150 to 200, not other bags


----------



## Kfka_btsea

Newbie2016 said:


> In the last year Dior has had multiple increases...personally I think it's a bit too much especially when US prices are already higher than Europe.  Right now a medium lady Dior is $4450 USD.  With sales tax that would be anywhere from $4600-4900.
> 
> The same bag in the U.K. Is £3200 (equals ~$4083) and in France its €3350 (~$3833).   Mind you this is without the VAT refund!  I am not looking to buy one in the near future but if I do it will most likely be on a trip to Europe so I can save a decent amount.




Is the European price no longer €3200? Did I miss a price increase or just read it wrong initially?


----------



## terene

hi

do you guys know the price for mini lady dior lambskin  in australia? thank you


----------



## MsHermesAU

I just posted this in the general chat thread, but I think this thread might be more appropriate:

Just wondering if anyone has experience with how Dior prices in Japan to compare to other countries (particularly Australia)? I know Asian countries tend to be more expensive than Australia (which is already expensive) for most designer brands, but I wasn’t sure if that rule applied to Dior as well. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## lee_dya

Anyone know the price for mini lady dior in Singapore? TIA!


----------



## cookiesyum

lee_dya said:


> Anyone know the price for mini lady dior in Singapore? TIA!



$4700  chain strap version


----------



## cookiesyum

terene said:


> hi
> 
> do you guys know the price for mini lady dior lambskin  in australia? thank you



$4,500 chain strap version


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Hi [emoji112] 
Anyone know the price for Dior saddle bag in Australia? 
Tq


----------



## Justin tia

what is the price of medium in Tokyo and is the price inclusive of vat


----------



## Denial

has anyone heard anything about an upcoming price hike?

Thanks!


----------



## beggingforbags

This week when i visited my boutique (europe) the SA told me that the tribal earrings had gone up in price. Also saw someone mentioning on IG some bags will be going up in price too... i don’t one which ones tho.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Hi ,

Are Dior bags cheaper in Hawaii ( like Gucci or LV) please!

Anyone any insight ??


----------



## AngelYuki

CrazyCool01 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Are Dior bags cheaper in Hawaii ( like Gucci or LV) please!
> 
> Anyone any insight ??


Yes, I heard it is 10% less.


----------



## tipsyhoney

Would anyone be able to share how much is a medium lady Dior in Australia?


----------



## Adrian Ho

CrazyCool01 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Are Dior bags cheaper in Hawaii ( like Gucci or LV) please!
> 
> Anyone any insight ??



Yes, at DFS. On top of that, no tax!


----------



## ilovemylife1414

CrazyCool01 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Are Dior bags cheaper in Hawaii ( like Gucci or LV) please!
> 
> Anyone any insight ??



I had trip to hawaii last December. I only got small cardholder, but cheaper than mainland, plus I do not need to pay sales tax as Adrian said  I am kinda regret that I didn't get purse. Enjoy!


----------



## CrazyCool01

AngelYuki said:


> Yes, I heard it is 10% less.



Thanks heaps for your reply


----------



## CrazyCool01

tipsyhoney said:


> Would anyone be able to share how much is a medium lady Dior in Australia?



My SA told me the calfskin ones are 5800 AUD . Not sure about Lambskin. 

Also just fyi Lady Dior prices are going to be increased end of this month or early next month. I think even tribale earrings are going up in price


----------



## CrazyCool01

Adrian Ho said:


> Yes, at DFS. On top of that, no tax!



Thanks heaps


----------



## CrazyCool01

ilovemylife1414 said:


> I had trip to hawaii last December. I only got small cardholder, but cheaper than mainland, plus I do not need to pay sales tax as Adrian said  I am kinda regret that I didn't get purse. Enjoy!



Thanks for the info


----------



## aein34

Hi all! Does anyone know how much the book tote and the mini book tote is in Japan?


----------



## AngelYuki

aein34 said:


> Hi all! Does anyone know how much the book tote and the mini book tote is in Japan?


The all black is a different price because of the material.


----------



## aein34

AngelYuki said:


> The all black is a different price because of the material.


Thank you!


----------



## aein34

Hi all! Sorry! I forgot to ask in my earlier post if anyone knows how much the mini book tote will be in the US? My SA said she thinks it will be around $2,400, but she’s not sure. Has anyone pre-ordered this and what was the cost? Thank you in advance!


----------



## ceedoan

aein34 said:


> Hi all! Sorry! I forgot to ask in my earlier post if anyone knows how much the mini book tote will be in the US? My SA said she thinks it will be around $2,400, but she’s not sure. Has anyone pre-ordered this and what was the cost? Thank you in advance!



Hi! Looks like the classic monogram oblique are $2200 and the limited edition ones will be $2400 [emoji4]


----------



## aein34

Hi! Thank you! My SA just sent this to me today. ☺️


----------



## happygirl819

Does any know how much the Medium Diorama in Calfskin is in Singapore?


----------



## Yogathlete

Has anyone seen the book tote in Heathrow? If so, cost?? Thank you!


----------



## noegirl

Can anyone tell me the current price of a my lady Dior in Paris right now?


----------



## cafecreme15

Does anyone know the current price of a medium Lady Dior in Euros (in Spain)? Last update I can find is of March 2019 and it is 3,350 euros.


----------



## urmydestiny

Could anyone please advise the latest price for the LD (Mini & Small) in Australia?
TIA


----------



## Dani779

Hi All!

Can anyone tell me the price of the 30 Montaigne Oblique canvas in Canadian dollars? Also the Diorquake Oblique Clutch?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kkatie

cafecreme15 said:


> Does anyone know the current price of a medium Lady Dior in Euros (in Spain)? Last update I can find is of March 2019 and it is 3,350 euros.


Hi this is the correct price for Europe. 3.550€ for the ultra mat


----------



## cafecreme15

kkatie said:


> Hi this is the correct price for Europe. 3.550€ for the ultra mat


Thank you! I don't know if the ultra matte is typically more expensive that the classic LD, but this is a good guideline!


----------



## kkatie

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you! I don't know if the ultra matte is typically more expensive that the classic LD, but this is a good guideline!


Don't hesitate to PM me in case you need other stuff prices


----------



## Hermes_lover18

regina_ong88 said:


> Malaysia's price at the Dior boutique (2018)
> 
> My Lady Dior Small lamb skin = RM16,100
> My Lady Dior Small (calf) = RM17,300
> 
> Classic Lady Dior Medium (Lamb skin & Patent) = RM17,900



Thank you do you know the current price of the jadior in calfskin in regular size in Malaysia?


----------



## DDgirl

Does anyone know how much is the gusseted style card holder in Canada?  TIA!


----------



## skyeskye

Does anyone know how much the Diorama WOC is in Australia?


----------



## Adelelyn17

May i know what is the price for my abc dior in the heathrow airport?


----------



## cherrycola

The Small Book Tote is 285,000 Japanese yen, FYI.


----------



## cafecreme15

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you! I don't know if the ultra matte is typically more expensive that the classic LD, but this is a good guideline!


Confirming that the price for w classic medium LD in Europe is €3350!


----------



## loveluxury56789

Hi! How much is the price in singapore for the jadior slingbacks flats patent leather thanks!


----------



## SDC2003

My sa is telling me dior saddle and lady are going up soon in the us. Anyone else have intel they can confirm? TIA!


----------



## Sulli

Anyone knows the price of dior oblique bucket bag? Couldn't find info on the website


----------



## yoyotomatoe

SDC2003 said:


> My sa is telling me dior saddle and lady are going up soon in the us. Anyone else have intel they can confirm? TIA!


Confirmed with my SA also, 10/8 is the date.


----------



## SDC2003

yoyotomatoe said:


> Confirmed with my SA also, 10/8 is the date.


Thank you. Did your sa mention by how much the lady Diors are going up?


----------



## Chanellover2015

SDC2003 said:


> My sa is telling me dior saddle and lady are going up soon in the us. Anyone else have intel they can confirm? TIA!



I just got a text from my SA here in Canada and yes the price increase is coming Tuesday, Oct 8
Glad I got my lady Dior before the increase. Anyone else knows what else is going up?


----------



## Young1987

Sulli said:


> Anyone knows the price of dior oblique bucket bag? Couldn't find info on the website


I think mine was 2950 USD when I bought it a few months ago. Not sure it it went up yet, but I don’t think so... such a great bag!


----------



## noegirl

My ladys in US will be 3950


----------



## BICHTRAN PHAM

Do you know how much the saddle bag will go up?


----------



## lmissx

SDC2003 said:


> My sa is telling me dior saddle and lady are going up soon in the us. Anyone else have intel they can confirm? TIA!


Here also confirmed, on Tuesday Oct 8 Lady Dior and Saddle bag will have price increase in U.S.


----------



## LoredanaLidia

lmissx said:


> Here also confirmed, on Tuesday Oct 8 Lady Dior and Saddle bag will have price increase in U.S.


Does  anybody know if there will be an increase in Europe as well?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

noegirl said:


> My ladys in US will be 3950


That’s not terrible, a $100 difference.


----------



## luckylove

My SA reports that the Lady Dior matte collection is going up by $300 in US.
Anyone know about the mini saddle increase?


----------



## natalia0128

I got this from iG


----------



## lmissx

LoredanaLidia said:


> Does  anybody know if there will be an increase in Europe as well?


Not sure about Europe, sorry.


----------



## CoCoBelle

lmissx said:


> Here also confirmed, on Tuesday Oct 8 Lady Dior and Saddle bag will have price increase in U.S.


Its official the website reflects the new price increase on the new oblique saddle.


----------



## luckylove

CoCoBelle said:


> Its official the website reflects the new price increase on the new oblique saddle.



I don't remember the old price; how steep was the increase?


----------



## Newbie2016

When I compare the prices right now it’s “bye bye US Dior” for me. 

Even if one has to pay US duty the savings are a $1000+ per bag.  Europe is the way to go for now!  (and has been for a few years actually).


----------



## CoCoBelle

luckylove said:


> I don't remember the old price; how steep was the increase?


They were a little under $3k and are now the same price as the leather version.


----------



## luckylove

CoCoBelle said:


> They were a little under $3k and are now the same price as the leather version.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## Trendmadame61

The price of the "Saddle bag Dior Oblique" has been increased by 300 euros at the beginning of the week ...


----------



## CrazyCool01

Medium lady dior is going up by 600 AUD (6400 aud) and small Lady dior increase by 700 AUD (5900 AUD) tomorrow 7 am in Australia


----------



## chopchep

I think the Lady Dior on US website just increase like $100+ or so. I remember 2 years ago I bought Small Lady Dior was around 3450 in US, now 3950. It's $500 increase in 2 years. That's a little too much. I want to buy 2 more LD but I'll just save up to go to Europe to make it happen.


----------



## maclover

Does anyone know the prices of mitzvahs in Canada? Were these affected by the price increase?


----------



## Kristy0316

My Lady Dior price increased by SGD200 in Singapore. Now its SGD5,600


----------



## amy_bagmad

Kristy0316 said:


> My Lady Dior price increased by SGD200 in Singapore. Now its SGD5,600



Hi Kristy, thanks for the info. Can u pls share what size is this? And if u know how much the matte collection has gone up? TIA


----------



## Kristy0316

amy_bagmad said:


> Hi Kristy, thanks for the info. Can u pls share what size is this? And if u know how much the matte collection has gone up? TIA


Hi Amy, my lady dior is in small size 
I didn't look at the matte bag hence not sure the price before and now...


----------



## amy_bagmad

Kristy0316 said:


> Hi Amy, my lady dior is in small size
> I didn't look at the matte bag hence not sure the price before and now...



Thank you


----------



## UnicornMermaid

My Lady Dior medium size is SGD$6,200.00 (I know, because I just bought one ). And I just checked the matte collection (also medium), it's SG$6,600.00.


----------



## Mrs.Churros

CrazyCool01 said:


> Medium lady dior is going up by 600 AUD (6400 aud) and small Lady dior increase by 700 AUD (5900 AUD) tomorrow 7 am in Australia



Hi CrazyCool, 

Just wondering if you know how often and by how much roughly (percentage/dollar) does Dior increase its Lady Dior prices in Australia? I’m thinking of getting black My Lady Dior, is it difficult to score one from the boutique? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mrs.Churros

Just purchased a My ABCD Lady Dior (small lady Dior) in black lambskin&light gold hardware for €3200 in Paris


----------



## CrazyCool01

Mrs.Churros said:


> Hi CrazyCool,
> 
> Just wondering if you know how often and by how much roughly (percentage/dollar) does Dior increase its Lady Dior prices in Australia? I’m thinking of getting black My Lady Dior, is it difficult to score one from the boutique?
> 
> Thanks in advance


@Mrs.Churros - Really Sorry! i dint reply to your question.. Dior hasn't increased their Lady Dior prices for a while now ,,and recently did .. Glad you purchased yours  enjoy


----------



## Mrs.Churros

CrazyCool01 said:


> @Mrs.Churros - Really Sorry! i dint reply to your question.. Dior hasn't increased their Lady Dior prices for a while now ,,and recently did .. Glad you purchased yours  enjoy



No worries CrazyCool  thanks for replying. Yes so glad to purchase mine. My cousin was in Paris for business trip and luckily he managed to get it for me as it is much cheaper there than in Australia.


----------



## amy_bagmad

Hi Dior Lovers in Singapore... would appreciate if anyone could share the price of 30 Montaigne (1) Clutch and (2) Chain Wallet? Thanks in advance


----------



## mia_ria

Would someone be able to share the price of a WoC diorama with studs? Gold hardware on navy or black in the UK? It is around $2100 in the US. Have a UK trip coming up and wondering if would be cheaper there.
Something like this picture.


----------



## flowerboy

Does anybody know the prices of Dior in Turkey or at the Istanbul airport.  Lady dior mini or any bag.


----------



## rikkuex

Was just in the Hong Kong airport and the SA said that the 30 Montaigne is having a price increase in the new year by a few thousand HKD (can't remember the exact amount but that should translate to a $300+ price increase minimum).

Honestly wasn't planning on making the purchase at all and had JUST got the bag on my radar, and wanted to wait till a Europe trip next year before making any bag purchase but when faced with
i) that news
ii) only piece in the boutique and apparently it is always sold out (the stories SAs tell, lol)
iii) flight boarding in 20min and had to make a snap decision

What was I supposed to do?!!?!?

For reference, the 30 Montaigne Oblique was 24500HKD. Definitely feels like I overpaid compared to in Europe...! Hopefully it's a big price increase lol. FYI Hong Kong has no tax.

For those who are thinking of it - run before the price increase hits!


----------



## Manya93

flowerboy said:


> Does anybody know the prices of Dior in Turkey or at the Istanbul airport.  Lady dior mini or any bag.


Let me know if you find out, I’m planning to buy a mini lady Dior and would appreciate any information on the price or availability of the white lambskin


----------



## Ykie

Does anyone know the price of small and large book tote in Europe and Taiwan ?


----------



## Mandy3399

Hi anyone knows, price of medium lotus lambskin wallet in Singapore?


----------



## oranGetRee

Oblique embroidered saddle SGD5,300 (price given by SA on 4 Jan)


----------



## NHY

Anyone knows the price of Medium Saddle in oblique in Singapore and Malaysia? Thank you in advance!


----------



## flowerboy

Manya93 said:


> Let me know if you find out, I’m planning to buy a mini lady Dior and would appreciate any information on the price or availability of the white lambskin


Hi just came back from Turkey. Prices were same as in Europe but you dont get additional VAT back. A mini lady dior was 20000 lira in Istanbul and you get 5 percent tax back and 2800 Euro at the airport with no more tax back.  I didnt buy anything although selection was quite good because the prices seem to be 12 percent higher than in Europe  if you take into account VAT refund.  Prices are still better than in the US and Middle East but not the cheapest.


----------



## hannahlucy

Hi all, 
I’m new here. Not sure if this would be covered elsewhere - I’ve tried searching. I’m keen to know currently price for classic Dior tribales in Australia. 
Can anyone help?


----------



## jlinnn

Hi does anyone know the current price of mitzahs in Australia? Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

hannahlucy said:


> Hi all,
> I’m new here. Not sure if this would be covered elsewhere - I’ve tried searching. I’m keen to know currently price for classic Dior tribales in Australia.
> Can anyone help?


The Australian dollar is very similar to the Canadian dollar, so I assume they will cost around $550 in Australia, which is the Canadian price.



jlinnn said:


> Hi does anyone know the current price of mitzahs in Australia? Thanks!



They cost $320 in Canada, so they are probably the same price in Australia.


----------



## Myybags

Hi all, may I know if anyone knows the price of a grey myladydior (small size) in SGD? thanks!


----------



## hannahlucy

averagejoe said:


> The Australian dollar is very similar to the Canadian dollar, so I assume they will cost around $550 in Australia, which is the Canadian price.
> 
> 
> 
> They cost $320 in Canada, so they are probably the same price in Australia.


Thanks! For some reason I have in my head that they’ll be somewhere around the $800+ mark. I think it’s time I take the plunge and find out.


----------



## tugnabs

hannahlucy said:


> Thanks! For some reason I have in my head that they’ll be somewhere around the $800+ mark. I think it’s time I take the plunge and find out.



Hi Hannah, I'm also in Australia. From my understanding, Canada pricing doesn't include tax.
Item that I was after was 1900CAD (2250 AUD) pre increase.
It has since increased to 2100CAD (2450 AUD) after increase.
If your tribale is 550CAD, my guess would be they'd be around the 650/700AUD mark (550 + 10% GST + cost to cover the high rent/wages we have here in Aus).
Do let us know if you end up finding the actual price.


----------



## hannahlucy

tugnabs said:


> Hi Hannah, I'm also in Australia. From my understanding, Canada pricing doesn't include tax.
> Item that I was after was 1900CAD (2250 AUD) pre increase.
> It has since increased to 2100CAD (2450 AUD) after increase.
> If your tribale is 550CAD, my guess would be they'd be around the 650/700AUD mark (550 + 10% GST + cost to cover the high rent/wages we have here in Aus).
> Do let us know if you end up finding the actual price.


Thanks! Super helpful. I did figure there would a general Australia +$$ element. Everything is always more expensive in Aus. I’m treating myself to a YSL Toy Loulou later this week. 
Tribales will be the next purchase. I’ll report back in a month or so when I get them.


----------



## Viv.ien

Hi everyone ☺️ I was wondering if anyone knows the current retail price in Australia for the Saddle Belt pouch? 









						Saddle Belt Pouch Blue Dior Oblique Jacquard | DIOR
					

The Saddle belt pouch is a modern alternative to the classic pouch. Crafted in blue Dior Oblique jacquard, it offers a subtle homage to the Saddle line with its flap and metal 'D' stirrup magnetic clasp. Its thin removable belt will bring an added touch to any outfit. The belt pouch may be worn...




					www.dior.com
				




Thank you!


----------



## SiaSia

Hi, does any one know how much is the price cost in Malaysia for My ABCDior bag?


----------



## wearingdenim

Hi there, does anyone know how much a medium saddle bag is in europe?


----------



## xiaoxiao

wearingdenim said:


> Hi there, does anyone know how much a medium saddle bag is in europe?



i think all the prices are available on the dior site, simply type in google and they will bring you to whatever country you want and check the prices there. I searched on the German site:





						Dior
					






					www.dior.com


----------



## wearingdenim

xiaoxiao said:


> i think all the prices are available on the dior site, simply type in google and they will bring you to whatever country you want and check the prices there. I searched on the German site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dior.com



thank you so much, i had no idea you could do this!


----------



## UnicornMermaid

I didn't know we could do this either! Is it a new feature? Back when I was considering my Lady Dior, I couldn't find any prices online.
Unfortunately my country (Singapore) isn't listed, and the international site doesn't show any prices, but it's good to see the other country sites and get a rough indication.


----------



## xiaoxiao

UnicornMermaid said:


> I didn't know we could do this either! Is it a new feature? Back when I was considering my Lady Dior, I couldn't find any prices online.
> Unfortunately my country (Singapore) isn't listed, and the international site doesn't show any prices, but it's good to see the other country sites and get a rough indication.



mmmm I don’t know how new it is, but I would say at least a year old. I think the price in Sgd is more comparable to hkd then let’s say euro.


----------



## Taiwo92

Anyone know the price of a mini lady dior python in Canada and Europe?


----------



## Chanel0524

Does turkey have the same price as EURO?


----------



## KabiOsi

Does anyone know the price for the Lady Dior (Small) in Paris?

Thanks


----------



## seeseedee2021

KabiOsi said:


> Does anyone know the price for the Lady Dior (Small) in Paris?
> 
> Thank


EUR 4,600


----------



## LenaDuree

Does anyone know the price of the Lady Dior in size Medium or Large in Euro? Thank you so much!


----------



## SuzanneVuitton

LenaDuree said:


> Does anyone know the price of the Lady Dior in size Medium or Large in Euro? Thank you so much!


€ 5000 and € 5400


----------

